# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Nowa metoda laserowej korekcji wzroku EBK

## Nie zarejestrowany

Na forach internetowych coraz częściej pisze się o nowej metodzie korekcji laserowej EBK. Tyle tylko, że jeszcze nie znalazłem wypowiedzi osoby po tej metodzie. Może ktoś na tym forum się zdecydował? 
Jeśli nikt, to może podzielicie się wrażeniami z innych metod?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Metoda EBK jest nową metodą więc jeszcze pewnie mało osób miało zabieg. Ja miałem  metodą LASEK i wada zeszła do 0, szczerze mogę polecić, sam zabieg bezbolesny potem tylko trochę czasu zajmuje gojenie ale na pewno warto!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy możesz tak prostymi słowami wytłumaczyć mi - laikowi - na czym polega różnica między Lasek a EBK?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat te metody różnią się sposobem odseparowywania nabłonka od całej reszty - w Lasek używa się do tego roztworu alkoholu a w nowej metodzie robi się do za pomocą specjalnego, precyzyjnego narzędzia - czyli ingeruje w oko tylko na tyle na ile jest to niezbędne. Na stronie Lasera jest wszystko na prawdę prosto wyjaśnione.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ta metoda jest droższa od innych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest droższa? Wygląda na to, że dwie stówki. Tak to jest z nowościami. Ale pamiętaj - najważniejsze, czy to dobra metoda dla Twoich oczu.
Zresztą to głównie lekarz wybiera metodę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się zastanawiam czy czasem się nie wybrać jeszcze raz do takiej kliniki - kiedyś byłem ale było zbyt duże ryzyko bo mam cienką rogówkę. Z tego co czytam, ta nowa metoda jest również dla osób z cienką.. ciekawy jestem z jak cienką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałem o tym i nawet wolałbym nową metodę bo jest mniej inwazyjna jednak muszę się  poczekać do konsultacji, ciekawe co mi powiedzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio słyszałam że już większosć osób robi tą metodą bo jest bezpieczniejsza więc może niedługo pacjenci zaczną się dzielić z nami informacjami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Je będę miała w najbliższy poniedziałek - własnie EBK, więc na pewno podzielę się informacją co i jak :Smile: . Mam nadzieje, że wszystko pójdzie szybko i sprawnie, oczy zagoja się w ekspresowym tempie i w sierpniu będę już mogła pływać w jakimś cieplutkim morzu ;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takim razie będziemy czekać na relację. Tylko nie za szybko. jeśli czytasz te słowa przed 24 maja - przestań czytać i daj odpocząć oczom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem! Co prawda zajrzałam na forum dokładnie 24 maja ale po przeczytaniu wpisu szybko wyłączyłam hehe Było bardzo dobrze, sprawnie, opieka super. Panie robiły co mogły żebym się nie stresowała. Po zabiegu trzymało mnie lekkie pieczenie i  ból głowy . Choć głowa to mnie często boli i bez zabiegów, więc pewności nie mam że to od tego.. Krople zapuszczam, słońca unikam (co nie było trudne w tym tygodniu), tv z daleka, ogólny relax i oszczędzanie wzroku. Poza tym mam czasem jakieś lekkie mgiełki, ten  ból głowy  ale nie jest to takie dokuczliwe. W poniedziałek mam kolejną wizytę sprawdzającą. Nie powiem, że się nie stresuje, że coś nagle się pogorszy ale staram się mieć pozytywne nastawienie (zalecenie Pani dr).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podstawa to słuchać mądrzejszych - w tym wypadku lekarzy. Słuchać zaleceń, słuchać tłumaczenia, co się dzieje z Twoimi oczami przy różnych działaniach. Słuchać i stosować!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słucham, słucham... Pani dr Izdebska potrafi tak mądrze i prosto wszystko wyjaśnić, że wiem co mnie może spotkać i dla czego. Serdecznie Ją polecam. Na razie na prawdę nie jest źle, myślałam, że będzie znacznie gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To pozazdrościć.. Ja się ciągle waham  :Smile: . Poza tym mam chora tarczycę więc nie do końca jestem pewna czy nadam się na zabieg..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z chorą tarczycą można zrobić zabieg, jednak lekarz musi cię zbadać, nie jest to bezwzględne przeciwwskazanie dlatego warto spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale nie bardzo rozumie - lekarz z kliniki musi mi zbadać tarczycę? Wydaje mi się, że mogą nie dysponować odpowiednim zapleczem. Ze swoja tarczycą jestem regularnie badana (ja i moja tarczyca  :Wink: ), leczona wiec ewentualnie mogę jakieś wyniki przynieść.. Dałaś mi małą nadzieje, że przynajmniej to nie będzie jakimś wieklim przeciwwskazaniem. Orientujesz się w ogóle dlatego to może być w liście 'przeciw'?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No wiesz to w końcu hormony więc trzeba z tym uważać, ale jak mówię bardzo możliwe że to nie będzie przeszkadzać, po prostu musisz zrobić szczegółowe badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeciwwskazania do zabiegu to: 
bezwzględne - choroby oczu (jaskra, zaćma), cukrzyca, silne alergie, atopia
trądzik różowaty, osłabienie odporności organizmu, czynne infekcje, wszczepiony rozrusznik serca, 
oraz do indywidualnego rozpatrzenia - choroby tarczycy, skłonność do bliznowców, choroby neurologiczne (np. padaczka), wady genetyczne (np. Zespół Downa).
A więc w przypadku tarczycy zabrać świeże wyniki ze sobą - może się uda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To chyba spróbuje.. Zawsze lepiej jest zastanawiać się nad zabiegiem jak się jest pewnym, że na pewno można się mu poddać :Smile: . Nie wiem czy tu pisaliście, chyba nie, ile kosztują takie badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badania kosztują 250 zł przynajmniej ja tyle płaciłam w klinicę na Grzybowskiej..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy jest ktoś po korekcji tą metodą? Wybieram się niedługo do kliniki na konsultację i liczę na tą metodę ze względy na krótki czas rekonwalescencji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie się udało, zakwalifikowałam sie wczoraj na EBK - zabieg 25 czerwca. Odliczanie czas zacząć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie będziesz robić? Powiedzili Ci do jakiej wady zejdziesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zabieg w cmo laser - celem oczywiście jest zero. Jak się nie uda to dokorekcja ale rokowania są bardzo dobre.

----------


## looqdesire

A jaką masz teraz wadę? ;>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam - 4 i też mam nadzieję że zejdą do 0. Daj znać jak będziesz po :Smile:  Słyszałam że jeżeli chodzi o komputer to można nawet od razu po operacji używać, chyba się ma się światłowstręt...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam - 4 i też mam nadzieję że zejdą do 0. Daj znać jak będziesz po Słyszałam że jeżeli chodzi o komputer to można nawet od razu po operacji używać, chyba się ma się światłowstręt...


Źle słyszałaś. Oczy MUSZĄ po zabiegu odpocząć i naturalnie przystosować się do nowych parametrów. Dzień, dwa najlepiej leżeć spokojnie, spać, muzyki (lub audiobooków) słuchać itp. Zero komputera i tv!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie no jasne chodzi mi że można na chwile wejść coś napisać, a nie że siedzieć 8 h przy kompie, słyszałam że dużo ludzi lekceważy i potem mają pretensje że coś nie tak, te pierwsze 10 dni są najważniejsze i trzeba na siebie uważać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile te matoda kosztuje ? dużo droższa jest ? dla kogo ją zalecają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedno oko kosztuje około 3200  no i jeszcze wizyta kwalifikacyjna . Teraz jest najbardziej powszechna i najmniej inwazyjna.Nie wiem dla kogo nie jest ale napewno nadaje się dla osób z głęboko osadzymi oczami i cienką rogówką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co z metodą  EPI-LASIK i SBK-LASIK? Już się ich nie wykonuje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeważnie wykonuje się teraz metodą EBK ponieważ jest najlepsza - delikatniejsza od innnych metod i czas gojenia jest krótszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak cenowo to wygląda, jest dużo drożej? No właśnie jak dzwoniłem do jednej z klinik, to mówili że najwięcej się robi korekcji tą metodą, więc może i najlepsza? Ile się goją oczy? Dwa tygodnie urlopu mi starczą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od tamtych metod jest droższe o 200 zł więc przy takiej kwocie to niewiele. 2 tygodnie spokojnie Ci starczą, to nie jest jakiś ból, tylko lekki dyskomfort, zależy jaką masz pracę, radzę poczytać na stronce o rekonwalescencji. 





> A jak cenowo to wygląda, jest dużo drożej? No właśnie jak dzwoniłem do jednej z klinik, to mówili że najwięcej się robi korekcji tą metodą, więc może i najlepsza? Ile się goją oczy? Dwa tygodnie urlopu mi starczą?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zabieg w cmo laser - celem oczywiście jest zero. Jak się nie uda to dokorekcja ale rokowania są bardzo dobre.


Ja też miałam korekcję w tej klinice. Już mija trzeci miesiąc od zabiegu i jest super. Wada została całkowicie usunięta, nie ma żadnych powikłań. Wszystko ładnie się zagoiło  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak to jest z tym bólem? Bo mówi się że oko się szybciej goi, czy jest światłowstręt. Ile tak naprawdę dochodzi się do pełnej sprawności czyli że nic nie boli, nie trzeba zakraplać oka itd.. proszę o info. Dzięki Milena :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Milena sam zabieg jest naprawdę bezbolesny więc nie ma się czym stresować. Oczywiście po korekcji oczy trochę bolą i jest światłowstręt, ale to wszystko przechodzi i naprawdę warto się przemęczyć ponieważ później widzisz świetnie. To jest uczucie jak byś dostała nowe oczy. I szczerze mówiąc nie jest to niewiadomo jak wielki ból, po prostu okres gojenia jest nieprzyjemny, ale nie sa to jakieś męki. Ja normalnie funkcjonowałam, więc jestem bardzo zadowlona. Myślę, że jak pójdziesz do dobrej kliniki to lekarka Ci wszystko dokładnie wytłumaczy, wybrałąś już?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie, jeszcze nie wybrałam, choć póki co znajomy był w tej klinice cmo laser więc pewnie pójdę tam, jednak nie wybrałam lekarki ani terminu, wciąż rozmyślam...i się stresuje. Jak czytam ty pozytywne opinie no to jestem za, jednak są osoby niezadowolone i nie wiadomo czy to wynika z błędu lekarza, kiepskiej kliniki czy źle dobranej metody.
Milena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie co do tej metody, jeżeli mam sporą wadę to się zakwalifikuje, od czego to zależy?michal

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sporą, tzn. jaką? Dobór metody zależy oczywiście od wielkości wady, ale też od innych czynników, m. in. budowy oka. Najlepiej jak udasz się na szczegółowe badania. W trakcie kwalifikacji powiedzą Ci, jaka metoda będzie najlepsza do korekcji Twojej wady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile kosztuje ta metoda i czy jest to bolesne? Gdzie można wykonać taki zabieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest to teraz jedna z lepszych metod korekcji. Zabieg trwa krótko i jest bezbolesny. Najlepiej udać się do renomowanej kliniki, gdzie masz pewność, że zrobią Ci dobrze kwalifikacje i potem zabieg, np. w Laserze na Grzybowskiej korekcja tą metodą kosztuje 3200 za oko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy są może jakieś przeciwskazania do twej metody? Jak dobiera się metodę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musisz się zapisać na kwalifikacje, na której zrobią Ci niezbędne badania i wtedy dopiero dobiorą metodę odpowiednią do twoich oczu. Przeciwwskazań jako takich nie ma, to lekarz najlepiej będzie wiedział. Wiem, że ta technika może być wykorzystywana u osób z głęboko osadzonymi oczami i cienką rogówką. Zapisz się na badania i sprawa się wyjaśni. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w Lexum teraz jest promocja i do końca sierpnia są nowe ceny - niższe  :Smile:  zabiegów. można też załapać się na promocję razem raźniej i taniej - jeśli przyjdzie się w dwie osoby, to za wizytę kwalifikującą płaci się tylko raz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
24 lipca 2014 miałam robioną korekcję wzroku metodą EBK. Moja wada to -4,75 i - 3,50
Sam zabieg trwał ok. 10-15 min i był całkowicie bezbolesny. W dniu zabiegu nie odczuwałam większych dolegliwości, ale też był on wykonywany ok. 16.30 więc do wieczora pozostało tylko kilka godzin. 
Następne dwa dni były dość nieprzyjemne. Miałam spore kłopoty z otwieraniem oczu i niemal cały czas odczucia jakie się ma przy krojeniu ostrej cebuli. Zwykły Ibuprom czy Panadol łagodzi te odczucia. Po dwóch dniach dolegliwości minęły bezpowrotnie, ale ostrość wzroku była daleka od widzenia ostrego. Kontrola po 7 dniach od zabiegu polegała na sprawdzeniu ostrości widzenia i zdjęciu soczewek opatrunkowych - również wszystko odbyło się bezboleśnie. Lekarz poinformował mnie, że prze następne 2 tygodnie mogę jeszcze nie widzieć ostro, ponieważ nabłonek ciągle się nie wygoił całkowicie.
Wszyscy Ci ,którzy noszą okulary wiedzą co znaczy widzieć nieostro - najczęściej obraz jest rozmazany. Po zabiegu to widzenie jest trochę inne. Czasami to jest tak jakby np napisy były podwójne - jeden jaśniejszy na spodzie a drugi wyraźniejszy jakby wyżej  Mam nadzieję, że po 2 tygodniach będę widziała idealnie.

----------


## Michael-niezarejestrowany

Witam,
Koleżanko z góry, możesz powiedzieć, jak dalej rozwinęła się sytuacja z tą Twoją korekcją? Ja właśnie jestem 6. dzień po zabiegu i szczerze powiem, że widzę źle. Szacując mniej więcej po pewnych punktach w otoczeniu, które normalnie widziałem w soczewkach widzę, że brakuje mi tak gdzieś -0.5D. Mam jeszcze dwa tygodnie L4, więc ciśnienia nie ma, ale potem wracam do biura i będzie po 8h na kompie. Nie ma mowy, żebym pracował przyklejony do monitora. Wizyta kontrolna za 7 tygodni, ale tyle czekać nie zamierzam, jeśli się to widzenie nie poprawi. Dla ciekawych miałem  OP-5.25D i OL-5.5D. EBK miałem robione tylko ze względu na bliznę na rogówce z dzieciństwa. Rozmiar wady troszkę zwiększa ryzyko przymglenia rogówki, więc musiałem dopłacić za mitocynę - taki środek, który podobno zmniejsza to ryzyko niemal do zera. Przy takich wadach polecam któryś z Lasików. Jestem twardzielem, na ból odporny, ale lanie, nawet do znieczulonego oka, lodowatej wody nie jest przyjemne. Twarz mi drętwiała, policzek zamarzał. Niefajnie! Ale tak właśnie trzeba płukać mitocynę 20sekund po podaniu. 
Ważna uwaga odnośnie bólu. Lekarz da wam tyle znieczulenia, ile będziecie chcieli. Wszystko zależy od człowieka. Ja wszystkie zabiegi u dentysty robię bez znieczulenia, więc wydawało mi się, że jak jeszcze troszkę czuję dotykanie po rogówce, to nie szkodzi. Jednak się pomyliłem. Może tragedii nie było, ale zdejmowanie nabłonka czułem. Laserowania oka nie czułem. O dziwo nastawiony byłem na smród spowodowany laserem (brat mówił, że śmierdziało spalonym kurczakiem, gdzieś czytałem, że raczej palonymi oponami). Jedno oko było laserowane 13 sekund. Dziwnych zapachów nie było. Po zabiegu znieczulenie schodzi po 20minutach. Każdy wcześniej dostaje tabletkę ketonalu. Kobietom to zwykle wystarcza, mi przy 90kg masy nie wystarczyło. Myślałem, że mi oczy ktoś lawą z piekła zalał. Tak jest przez godzinę. Później przestaje się łzawić. Po kolejnych 30 minutach byłem już w domu i wziąłem drugi ketonal. Jak tylko  zaczął działać byłem w zasadzie pełni sprawny. Nawet przez godzinę widziałem niemal w pełni ostro. Aż do wieczora... Tutaj pojawia się pewne utrudnienie. Na oczy dostajemy osłonki. Trzeba w tym spać z tydzień i żeby było śmieszniej na plecach, co dla mnie było mordęgą. Ale zdeterminowany działałem. Wszystko, byle pozbyć się soczewek. Dzień drugi, tak jak u koleżanki wyżej: spuchnięte oczy, łzawienie - najgorszy dzień. Trzeci dzień już spokojniej nie boli, nie łzawi, ale zdecydowanie pogorszone widzenie. Nie wychodziłem z domu. Czwarty dzień jeszcze lepiej, widzenie lepsze, ale wciąż słabe. Piątego dnia zdjęcie soczewki. Zdjęcie soczewek pod znieczuleniem miejscowym. Ale od razu pogorszenie widzenia. Przyjechałem samochodem do kliniki, wróciłem niestety jako pasażer. Dziś dzień 6. Coś tam zacząłem działać na komputerze. Ale niewiele. 
Jeszcze jedno. Jeśli kwalifikujecie się do Lasika to powiem wam, że brat miał. Wada niewielka, normalnie nie do korekcji, ale jako strażak zawodowy musiał wyzerować. Pełna ostrość widzenia po 24h. Lekarka powiedziała, że widzi 1.5 razy lepiej, niż kierowca zawodowy. To mnie w sumie trochę przekonało do zabiegu. Minusem jest to, że przez miesiąc nie jeździł samochodem wieczorem, bo rzeczywiście światła się rozmywały, widział poświatę itp. Tłumaczył mi to, ale jakoś precyzyjnie nie umiem opisać. Ja po EBK tego nie zauważyłem. Niemniej jednak małe punktowe światła się rozmywają, np diody w telewizorze, czy routerze. Tylko, że przypominam, jestem 6 dni po zabiegu. 
Na koniec ponawiam prośbę o komentarz tej koleżanki powyżej. Jak sytuacja się rozwinęła, bo trochę się niepokoję. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kenti

Ja za tydzień EBK Lexum Kraków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na forach internetowych coraz częściej pisze się o nowej metodzie korekcji laserowej EBK. Tyle tylko, że jeszcze nie znalazłem wypowiedzi osoby po tej metodzie. Może ktoś na tym forum się zdecydował? 
> Jeśli nikt, to może podzielicie się wrażeniami z innych metod?


Ja jestem po takiej operacji i bardzo ją polecam, jest najmniej inwazyjna i oczy szybko się goją.
Jak w każdej metodzie pierwsze 3 dni są najtrudniejsze- łzawienie, pieczenie światłowstręt, opuchlizna wokoło oczu.(mniejsza niż po laseku )Potem te objawy znikają i z dnia na dzień widzi się co raz lepiej, wzrok się stabilizuje-najpierw widzi się dobrze do dali 1-2 tydzień. Po 3 tygodniu można już powoli czytać z kontrastowych nośników(tablet, czy książka). Po 4 tygodniach można już iść do pracy na 8 h przy komputerze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również miałam wykonany zabieg  tą metodą, teraz jest bardzo powszechna i większość ludzi z niej korzysta.
Miałam podobne odczucia pierwsze 3 dni były najgorsze po korekcji , a sam zabieg nie boli. Bardzo się cieszę, że się zdecydowałam na zabieg, jestem teraz pod kontrolą doktor Izdebskiej i wiem, że to był doskonały wybór.Malina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doskonały wybór metody czy lekarza? Jestem dopiero na etapie rozglądania się za kliniką, w której mógłbym zrobić korekcję. W sumie to wczoraj podjąłem decyzję, żeby pójść do lekarza w tej sprawie. Przeglądam różne strony i fora i naprawdę można znaleźć dużo informacji na ten temat.  Mieszkam w Warszawie i chciałbym zrobić korekcję na miejscu, ale mam problem z wyborem kliniki. Jest kilka renomowanych i nie wiem, którą wybrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I metody i lekarza, moim zdaniem to jedna z lepszych decyzji w życiu, jeżeli chodzi o klinikę to mogę ci na pewno polecić cmo laser, bardzo długo działa na rynku a na jej czele stoi doktor Szaflik więc na pewno krzywda Ci się tam nie stanie. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
2,5 miesiaca temu miałam zabieg korekty oczu 
występuje teraz ból zaczynaja sie przebarwiac na kolor niebieski
Jestem teraz za granica i nie wiem co robić 
czy to jest cos powaznego samo przejdzie isc do lekarza czy wracac do kraju
Prosze o radę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
pytałem o to na innym forum jednak tam zagląda mało osób.
zamierzam wybrać się na laserową korekcję wzroku do Warszawy chyba do kliniki OkoLaer.
Jednak jak na razie z tego co przeczytałem, to brakuje mi informacji, czy jak Państwo byliście na korekcji to od razu jedno i drugie oko? Czy może jedno a po miesiącu (czy ile tam potrzeba na zagojenie się pierwszego) robiliście drugi?

Z tego co przeczytałem to nawet do tygodnia można mieć problemy z ostrym widzeniem, więc nie wyobrażam sobie funkcjonowania bez ostrego widzenia. Mam wadę -4,5 i -4,75 już od ponad 2 lat mi się taka wada utrzymuje.
Dlatego wydaj mi się, że lepiej najpierw jedno oko, a po czasie drugi. Czy ktoś z Państwa robił właśnie w ten sposób?

Na różnych stronach podane jest, że po zabiegu należy unikać pracy przy komputerze (moja praca polega na pracy przy komputerze) unikać miejsce zakurzonych (u mnie w pracy kurz jest na porządku dziennym i nie da się go unikać).

Ktoś pisał, że wypoczął po zabiegu na wolnym. Ile czasu lekarz daje zwolnienia lekarskiego. Tydzień/dwa/trzy czy cztery tygodnie?

Kolejna sprawa. Po zabiegu nie wolno wychodzić na ostre słońce i należy unikać mocnego światła. Czyli zabieg najlepiej robić w przed majem. Najpóźniej na początku kwietnia? W wakacje wybieram się nad morze.

Czy ktoś w Państwa wie, może jak długo odrasta nabłonek w metodzie EBK?

I ostatnie pytanie. Jeśli zdecyduje się na jedno oko a drugie za miesiąc to czy ponownie będzie trzeba udać się na to 2 godzinne badanie oczu przed zabiegiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

Ja miałam zabieg od razu na dwoje oczu i raczej większość osób tak robi, nie ma sensu tego rozkładać tego w czasie po EBK po kilku dniach widzisz już dobrze więc naprawdę nie ma się co tak przejmować. Jeżeli chodzi o zwolnienie, no to też właśnie zależy, ja wzięłam dwa tygodnie, chodź już po tygodniu czułam się bardzo dobrze, z komputerem i kurzem należy uważać przez ten pierwszy okres gojenia, a jeżeli chodzi o słońce to proponowałabym Ci zrobić teraz póki go nie ma  :Smile:  Do jakiego lekarza się zapisałeś? Bo ja też robiłam w CMO Laser :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też uważam, że lepiej zrobić zabieg od razu na dwoje oczu. Nie ma sensu przeciągać tego w czasie. Szczególnie, że tak naprawdę nie wiesz jeszcze do jakiej metody zostaniesz zakwalifikowany i ile czasu wyniesie okres rekonwalescencji. Jeżeli wybierasz się do CMO Laser, to jest tam opcja zrobienia zabiegu korekcji laserowej na drugi dzień po badaniu kwalifikacyjnym, więc wszystko można załatwić dosyć szybko.

----------


## Bibki

a do jakiej wady wykonywana jest korekta? ja mam baaaardzo dużą wadę około -14 D i astygmatyzm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 2 tyg po EBK -3.5 OL iOP robione równocześnie,był czas że widziałam nieźle, teraz mi się rozmazuje, oczy suche, cienie, odblaski, masakra. Minie to???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej,
> 
> Ja miałam zabieg od razu na dwoje oczu i raczej większość osób tak robi, nie ma sensu tego rozkładać tego w czasie po EBK po kilku dniach widzisz już dobrze więc naprawdę nie ma się co tak przejmować. Jeżeli chodzi o zwolnienie, no to też właśnie zależy, ja wzięłam dwa tygodnie, chodź już po tygodniu czułam się bardzo dobrze, z komputerem i kurzem należy uważać przez ten pierwszy okres gojenia, a jeżeli chodzi o słońce to proponowałabym Ci zrobić teraz póki go nie ma  Do jakiego lekarza się zapisałeś? Bo ja też robiłam w CMO Laser


 Jakie wrażenia po operqacji, kiedy zacząłąś widzieć ostro, móc czytać, pracować na kompie? Ja jestem 19dni po zabiegu i widzę dalego od ideału, zwłąszcza z bliska, praca na kompie baaardzo utrudniona.rozmazuje się. napisz cośśśśśśśśśś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,
Ja miałam robione EBK pod koniec kwietnia. Pierwsze 3 dni przeleżałam w ciemnym pokoju na ketonalu z myslami po co mi to było  :Wink:  Ból okropny samopoczucie również. Po 3 dniach jak ręką odjął ból minął i nawet udało mi się otworzyć oczy które były strasznie opuchnięte. Miałam -3,5D na obu oczach i zabieg od razu na obu. Zaraz po zabiegu wyczuwałam dyskomfort na lewym oku tak jakby źle założona soczewka która niemiłosiernie haczy w jednym miejscu... Zgłosiłam lekarzowi który obejrzał oko i stwierdził że soczewka opatrunkowa jest osadzona poprawnie. jednak po tych 3 dniach kiedy ból minął uczucie drażniącej soczewki nie mijało i po telefonicznej konsultacji z lekarzem soczewkę ściągnęłam samodzielnie w domu. Drażnienie ustało. Widzenie po tych 3 dobach rozmazane ale nie tak jak wcześniej, taki jakby 3 wymiar. Po kolejnych 2 dniach czyli po zabiegu 5 dni skończyły mi się 1 z kropli (floxal - co 2 h przez 7 dni) na które nie dostałam dodatkowej recepty a pech chciał że było to akurat w niedzielna majówkę. Kolejny telefon do lekarza - kazał się nie przejmować i kroplić oczy pozostałymi zapisanymi kroplami (lotemax - 3-4 razy dziennie) dodatkowo pozwolił na ściągnięcie soczewki z prawego oka. Po 1,5 tygodniu 1 wizyta kontrolna, wynik Lewe oko -2,75; prawe -1,0. Lekka załamka prawdę mówiąc. Lekarz stwierdził że byc może wcześniejsze ściągnięcie soczewek opatrunkowych spowodowało wolniejsze gojenie i żeby sie nie martwić i normalnie funkcjonować. Ale jak tu funkcjonować z taką wada? Widziałam słabo. Przez kolejne dni jednak ostrość się polepszała ale tylko na prawym oku, zauważyłam że lewe oko widzi bardzo słabo. Po 4 tygodniach widzenie dali, oglądanie tv bez problemu. Jazda samochodem tylko jak jest jasno. Praca na komputerze utrudniona - widzenie rozmazane - ale musiałam wrócić do pracy więc jakoś trzeba dać radę. Zaniepokojona brakiem postępu na lewym oku zadzwoniłam do lekarza gdyż kolejna wizyta kontrolna była wyznaczona dopiero po 2 miesiącach - stwierdził że coś jest nie tak i kazał niezwłocznie przyjechać - wizyta jutro. Czy ktoś z was miał podobny problem? Po jakim czasie jest możliwy kolejny zabieg? Martwię się coraz bardziej gdyż zauważyłam że prawe oko jakby widziało lekko gorzej niż ostatnimi czasy ale może to tylko zwykłe wahania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Jestem 3 tygodnie po ebk , prawe oko super, lewe tak jakby zostal astygmatyzm, dodatkowo  bardzo przesuszne zwlaszcza po nocy. Jak dlugo po zabiegu taka suchosc sie utrzymuje, zauwazylam ze bez odpowiedniego nawilzenia mam wahania ostrosci. Czy ktos mial podobny problem? Czy komus po ebk zostal zespol suchego oka? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam

Jestem 6 tydzien po ebk i ciagle mam rozmyte oko prawe i podwojnie nim widze, ale chyba sie to skupia - na tym oku mialem astygmatyzm. Oko lewe dobrze widzi, ale niecale dwa tygodnie po zabiegu mialem je przewiane i troche jeszcze boli, ale widze nim dobrze. Oczy musze zakraplac co najmniej co godzine sztucznymi lzami. mialem wady: prawe - 1,25, oko lewe -1,25 i astygmatyzm 0,5. Jest stres caly czas. Zaluje ze to zrobilem i nie polecam przy takich wadach.
Po jakim czasie przeszlo wam rozmycie i problem z suchymi oczami?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po EBK, 11 dzień po zabiegu, pierwsze 2 dni to był koszmar, może dlatego ze jestem alergikiem i akurat tego dnia zrobiło się wysokie natężenie pylenia trawy, bez ketonalu się nie obeszło, trzeci dzień już troszkę lepiej ale światłowstręt jeszcze pozostał, 5 dnia widziałem dobrze, do momentu kiedy 7 dnia nie zdjęli mi soczewek opatrunkowych i wtedy jakby wszystko się zmieniło, nie mogę złapać kontrastu, literki rozmyte, mam nadzieje ze się to poprawi, bo muszę przyznać ze jestem osoba nie cierpliwa i póki co to sie martwię zamiast sie cieszyć ze widzę bez okularów ( moja wada OP -2.5 OL -1.5 astygmatyzm ). Słyszałem ze do 6 M mogą być takie uciążliwości, ale naprawdę sądziłem ze juz 11 dnia będę mógł czytać swobodnie a tu nie bardzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam
> 
> Jestem 6 tydzien po ebk i ciagle mam rozmyte oko prawe i podwojnie nim widze, ale chyba sie to skupia - na tym oku mialem astygmatyzm. Oko lewe dobrze widzi, ale niecale dwa tygodnie po zabiegu mialem je przewiane i troche jeszcze boli, ale widze nim dobrze. Oczy musze zakraplac co najmniej co godzine sztucznymi lzami. mialem wady: prawe - 1,25, oko lewe -1,25 i astygmatyzm 0,5. Jest stres caly czas. Zaluje ze to zrobilem i nie polecam przy takich wadach.
> Po jakim czasie przeszlo wam rozmycie i problem z suchymi oczami?
> Pozdrawiam


Witam jest 8 tygodni po EBK widzenie mi się usabilizowało, ale tez bardzo długo źle widziałam jednym okiem 
jedno oko mega suche zakraplam co 2 h , po nocy nie moge otworzyć 
bardzo się martwię ze to tak zostanie 
proszę o wpisy osoby które miały podobny problem z suchymi oczyma po jakim czasie nastapiła poprawa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kolezanko ja zapuszczam sztucznymi lzami co godzine albo i czesciej, robie to bo nie idzie wydolic  ( takie bylo zalecenie lekarki ), mialem jeszcze zel ale tylko mi oczy zamulal i chyba bylo gorzej, jutro jade znowu na kontrole bo bardzo sie denerwuje - owiane oko mnie ciagle rwie, boje sie wychodzic na zewnatrz bo jakby mnie znowu owialo...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też miałam po korekcji problemy z oczami. Ale lekarka mnie uprzedziła, jak będzie wyglądał okres rekonwalescencji i jakie mogą pojawić się dolegliwości związane z gojeniem oczu. Też zakraplałam oczy dłuższy czas, chyba ok 3 miesięcy, ale teraz jest już bardzo dobrze. A zabieg miałam na początku roku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć!
Jestem 10 dzień po EBK. Pierwsze 3-4 dni to był koszmar. Ból nie do opisania. oczy łzawiły i były opuchnięte. W pokoju cały czas ciemno. Nie wiem czy kiedykolwiek tyle spałam co wtedy. 5go dnia zaczęła się poprawa. Odsłoniłam delikatnie rolety, żeby przyzwyczajać się do światła. Ogólnie gorzej widzę okiem prawym, ale na wizycie kontrolnej Panie Dr powiedziała, że to normalne i teraz przez jakiś czas to będzie się zmieniało, może się nawet odwrócić. Oko lewe ponoć bardzo ładnie się zagoiło, prawe jeszcze nie. Teraz przez 2 miesiące jeszcze Lotemax i następna wizyta kontrolna. Mam nadzieję, że będzie dobrze. Nie mam żadnego światłowstrętu, ale oczy bardzo szybko mi wysychają, więc zakrapiam do niech Thealoz. Bardzo szybko się też męczą. Osobom, które zdecydują się na zabieg polecam wypożyczyć albo kupić audiobooki- super sposób na brak tv, komputera i telefonu  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i powodzonka!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Startowałem  :Smile:  od -10.0 na obu oczach oraz +1,5 <> +2.0. Przed zabiegiem wiele lat nosiłem soczewki kontaktowe. Tak jak wszyscy piszą pierwsze 3 dni są ciężkie, ale do przeżycia (jeśli nosił ktoś soczewki kontaktowe to z podobnym typem dolegliwości na pewno się spotkał). Potem oczywiście zawirowania, jednego dnia lepiej widać drugiego gorzej no i później stabilizacja. Mimo długiego okresu od zabiegu, koniecznie stosować 2-3 razy dziennie krople typu sztuczna łza, u mnie szczególnie lewe oko "wysycha", okulary słoneczne też się przydają. Funkcjonuję bez okularów korekcyjnych (oprócz oczywiście tych do czytania no ale i z tym powalczę chyba). Myślę, że wada krótkowzroczności  ustabilizowała mi się na ok. -0.5 <> -1.0, po badaniu kontrolnym 6 miesięcy była właśnie około -0.5. 
Za 3 miesiące "przegląd" gwarancyjny - po roku od zabiegu, zobaczymy.
Dla wszystkich mających chwile zwątpienia, powiem tak, szkoda że tak późno się zdecydowałem.
pzdr. i powodzenia

----------


## MrOptic_pl

W takim razie mamy coraz więcej pozytywnych opinii na temat tego zabiegu,więc może faktycznie warto,zresztą nie tylko na tym forum bo na pozostałych także można spotkać podobne informacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

5 dni temu wykonano na moich oczach zabieg EBK .Po 5 dniach nie moge stwierdzic nic,,,oczy sie goją. Przed zabiegiem miałąm minusy -1 i -0,75 czyli nie widziałąm z daleka,,,obecnie nie widze ani z daleka ani z bliska  :Smile:  Ale moj wzrok bedzie wracał do normy. Najgorsza była pierwsza noc po zabiegu,,,,jakbym mogła wierzcie mi wyjełabym oczy i wyrzuciła przez okno....boł i pieczenie niesamowite   wziełam 4 x na dobe ketanol 50 mg....co prawda dawka max dozwolona ale to jednak ketanol nie apap...wiec mozna sobie wyobrazić co to była za noc....z dnia na dzien było lepiej,,,,,,,po  5 dniach kontrola (zdjecie soczewek) Zapłaciłam 4.300 + 2 wizzyty w aptece po 100 zł +pierwsza wizyta w klinice 50 zł.   
 Znam osobe ktora miała naprawe oczu metoda lasik...tansza o 300 zł....bezbolena i poktorej mozna było wyjsc z kliniki jak gdyby nigdy nic,
 Nie wiem gdzie jest pies pogrzebany.....moze ebk jest bezpieczniejsza....pytanie tylko czy na pewno i czy to nie kwestia 300 zł...?
 Zapłaciłabym i 500 zł wiecej za ebk ale zeby nie przechodzic takich tortur.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po ebk+ mitomicyna nie całe dwa miesiące. Zabieg bezbolesny. Zaraz po zabiegu ogromna poprawa widzenia, tylko lewe oko troszkę bolało. Mogłam cały czas być z otwartymi oczami, dopiero po kilku godzinach trochę bolało i następny dzień światłowstręt. Po dwóch dniach już mogłam wychodzić na dwór. Widzenie podczas 1 tygodnia nie jest dobre bo zakłądają soczewki ochronne i nie są to zerówki. Po zdjęciu soczewek widzenie pogorszyło się na jakieś dwa dni bo oko musi się zagoić po soczewkach. Jeszcze przez tydzień później utrzymywało się gorsze widzenie i podwójne widzenie ale światłowstręt już minął. Obecnie już wszystkie dolegliwości minęły, widzę bardzo dobrze i za dwa tygodnie jadę na kontrolę. Ogólnie polecam, moja wada to -6, -3,5 i astygmatyzm na obu oczach, teraz aż trudno opowiedzieć jakie życie jest łatwiejsze bez tej wady.

----------


## Agata35

ja będę robiła - w optegrze EBK i bardzo dziękuję za wsze wpisy, dużo info tu można znaleźć. Powiedzcie, okres rekowalescencji to ok. miesiac? A sport tak realnie kiedy mogłyście na spokojnie uprawiać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja 2 tyg po zabiegu poszłam na zumbę (lekarka z optegry Rakoczy-Gołda powiedziała że ten zabieg jest bezpieczny i mogę biegać i skakać). Co prawda siłownię na razie odpuszczam i uważam na siebie, staram się nie przetrenowywać. Raczej tak delikatnie.

Martwi mnie tylko to, że widzę tak niewyraźnie a jestem 3 tygodnie po zabiegu. Widzę na tyle źle, że nie mogłabym jeździć autem.. Widzenie z bliska też bardzo dziwne. Nos wlepiony w komputer... Cóż, klinika twierdzi, że to się "ustabilizuje". Ale panika jest bo jak tu funkcjonować?

Stosuję się do wszystkich zaleceń, kroplę oczy wg wskazań lekarki, nie przeginam z komputerem i telewizorem - pozwalam oczom odpoczywać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To rzeczywiście trochę niepokojące, ale może każdy przechodzi okres gojenia inaczej. Ja po 3 tygodniach już dobrze widziałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem po zabiegu 3 tygodnie i widzę świetnie, myślałam, że nie będzie aż tak dobre rezultatu, mam 0 wadę i czuje się jakbym dostała nowe życie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich tych po zabiegu i tych, którzy o nim myślą. +2,5 sph w obu oczach oraz  -1,75cyl  i  - 2,5cyl zabieg z mitomycyną. Jestem 3 tyg po zabiegu, tak jak pozostali pierwsze 2-3 dni są dosyć kiepskie, ale wszystko da się przeżyć  :Smile:  sam zabieg trwał 20min tylko przygotowanie i kropienie trwało. Po tyg. pierwsza kontrola i zdjęcie soczewek, ogólnie wszystko goi się dobrze ale co do widzenia mam obawy ponieważ nie ma na razie jakiejś poprawy żebym był super zadowolony a ponad to w lewym oku widzę ciągle podwójnie, lekarz ostrzegał, że jest to normalne i takie widzenie oraz rozmazanie obrazu występuje i wzrok się będzie stabilizował nawet w miesiącach. Co do sportów są różne wypowiedzi, jeden lekarz mówił, że po 2 tyg już można zacząć ćwiczenia wysiłkowe, inny natomiast zasugerował, że jeśli nie muszę to żebym odpuścił na miesiąc czy dwa. Także wolę osobiście nie ryzykować zwłaszcza, że wszystko nie wróciło jeszcze do normy. Co do podwójnego widzenia, czy miał ktoś taki problem nawet po 3 tyg po zabiegu i po jakim czasie to ustąpiło? Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę powodzenia na zabiegach  :Smile: )   ... Piotrek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Jestem ok. 3 tyg po zabiegu laserowej korekcji wzroku metodą EBK. Wada ok. -4.0D. Aktualnie problem tkwi w tym iż widzę podwojnie tzn. Obraz/napisy widzę nieco przesuniętę co sprawia że z daleka nie widzę ostro. Chciałbym dowiedzieć się czy też mieliście problem z tym podwójnym widzeniem a jeżeli tak to po jakim czasie ustąpił??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Problem z pewnością ustąpi, wzrok się stabilizuje więc sądzę, że będzie dobrze w krótce, ale też lepiej zadzowń do swojego lekarza i podpytaj, co ci powiedzieli na konsultacji?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat u mnie po EBK było od razu dobrze. Na Twoim miejscu od razu poszłabym na konsultację. Z tego co się orientuję, to w okresie rekonwalescencji mogą pojawić się różne dolegliwości, które z czasem powinny ustąpić. Jednak lepiej dmuchać na zimne i pójść szybko do lekarza na kontrolę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po zabiegu to widzenie jest trochę inne. Czasami to jest tak jakby np napisy były podwójne - jeden jaśniejszy na spodzie a drugi wyraźniejszy jakby wyżej  Mam nadzieję, że po 2 tygodniach będę widziała idealnie.


 I jakz tym podwójnym widzeniem, po jakim czasie ustąpiło??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja miałam zabieg 8.10. Widzę nadal kiepsko. Bardzo duże odbicie, wszystko podwójnie. Po 2.5 tygodnia wróciłam do pracy - przy komputerze - a jako, że pracuje z cyframi jest bardzo ciężko. Trochę się już tym dołuje. Po paru godzinach nie jestem w stanie pracować w cale pomijam że wydajność mi spadła o połowę bo w każdą rubrykę wpatruje się jak sroka w gnat. Miał tak ktoś? Kiedy będzie normalnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 2.5 tygodnia również widziałem mocno obiekty podwójnie i po kilkunastu dniach z  widać było poprawę ale powoli. Po ok. 4-5 tygodniach udałem się dodatkowo na przedwczesną kontrolę, zapisano mi dodatkowo krople które mam stosować. Nie jestem lekarzem ale przypuszczam iż dzieję się tak ponieważ oko jeszcze się nie zregenerowało całe. Miał jeszcze ktoś taki problem z podwójnym widzeniem rzeczy/cyfr itp. po EBK??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziwne ja miałam coś takiego ale pierwsze dni, później minęło, wiesz każde oko się goi inaczej, może musisz poczekać. Ja dostałam numer do swojej lekarki prowadzącej, więc w razie czego mogłam zadzwonić i podpytać.

----------


## Sławek-Duchu

Witam

Troszeczkę się uspokoiłem po przeczytaniu waszych wpisów. Miałem korekcję obu oczu metodą EBK 9.10.2015.
Nosiłem okulary +4 na obu oczach, lecz coraz słabiej widziałem z bliska nawet w okularach. Po zdjęciu okularów nie widziałem dużych cyfr wielkości 5 cm ani z bliska i ledwo z daleka.  Chciałbym opisać moją sytuację gdyż korekcja plusów jest rzadsza. Zabieg przebiegł szybko i bezboleśnie, lecz psychika trochę szwankowała podczas zabiegu i zaczęło mnie mdlić, ale jakoś przetrwałem. Pierwsze dwa dni były najtrudniejsze, oczy szczypały i strasznie łzawiły, ale ból wystąpił niewielki dosłownie 2 razy. Od razu po operacji bez okularów widziałem z 15cm!!!. Dla mnie mega zmiana i prawie popłakałem się ze szczęścia po zabiegu. Po 1 tygodniu ściągnięcie soczewek ochronnych i wielkie oczekiwania, bo z daleka widziałem słabo (podobno przy plusach jest na odwrót) dobrze widzi się od razu z bliska a widzenie z daleka powraca powoli. Po ściągnięciu soczewek rozczarowanie - nadal z daleka nie widzę dobrze, obraz rozmyty. Dzisiaj mija 4 tydzień i trochę mam doła - z bliska nieźle mogę czytać ale powyżej 1m obraz nieostry, w końcu wiem dlaczego - WIDZĘ PODWÓJNIE. Bałem się że to jakiś skutek uboczny i tak już zostanie, ale mam nadzieję że to spowodowane zbyt suchym okiem (też mam problem po nocy otworzyć). Po zakropieniu kropelkami nawilżającymi przez 10-15 sekund widzę ostro daleko i blisko, lecz szybko to mija. Nazwałem to 15 sekund szczęścia.
za dwa dni umówiłem się na kontrolna wizytę i zobaczymy co się dzieje. Mam nadzieje że to suche oko i wszystko wróci do normy. Na razie funkcjonowanie ma bardzo utrudnione, nawet do monitora muszę czasami przysuwać nos na odległość 10cm. Będę się z czasem starał pisać jak wygląda sprawa z tym PODWÓJNYM WIDZENIEM.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Generalnie też mam problem z podwójnym widzeniem. Myślę iż związane jest to z tym iż oko cały czas sie regeneruje i z czasem będzi poprawa. Zalecam wizyte kontrolną i ew. zapiszą jakieś krople doradzą co i jak. Jak będziesz po wizycie daj znać co powiedzieli lekarze na to.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Jestem dwa tygodnie po zabiegu EBK. Na chwilę obecną mogę powiedzieć, że żałuję decyzji. Dlaczego? Ano dlatego, że widzę źle. Rozmazują mi się litery, widzę podwójnie, jakby za mgłą, nie widzę z daleka znaków drogowych. Ból po zabiegu był duży i trwał dwa dni, ulgę przynosił ketonal. Światłowstręt. Lekarze mówili, że oko będzie łzawiło, ale nikt nie wspomniał, że nie będzie to zwykłe łzawienie a wręcz zalewanie się strumieniami łez. Oko bardzo się wysusza. W nocy czasem to wysuszanie wybudza ze snu i powoduje ból. Pomimo ciemnych okularów promienie słoneczne oślepiają bardzo, nie ma mowy o prowadzeniu auta. Są przebłyski, że wydaje mi się, że wzrok się wyostrza ale trwa to naprawdę krótko, powodując jedynie irytację. Z powodu moich obaw wizyta kontrolna jutro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwa tygodnie po zabiegu to pamiętam miałem lekki jeszce światłostręt oraz duże "rozjeżdzadnie" się wzroku - podwójne widzenie cyferek itp. Po 4 tygodniach było już nieco lepiej więc myślę iż nie masz co się martwić na zapas ale dodatkowa konsultacja zawsze się przyda. Napisz proszę jak po wizycie i co powiedzieli lekarze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem dokładnie 2 tygodnie po zabiegu i mam to samo ( bardzo słaba ostrość, źle widzę z bliska - gdzie korygowałam minusy  :Smile: ). Wczoraj byłam na wizycie kontrolnej i Pani dr powiedziała, że wszystko jest ok. Takie widzenie to norma po zabiegu, o czym byłam przecież poinformowana przed. Trzeba się uzbroić w cierpliwość, myślę,że dla efektów warto, choć faktycznie jest to irytujące.

----------


## Sławek-Duchu

Wizyta kontrolna przyspieszona odbyła się 4 tygodnie po operacji. Mimo nieostrego i podwójnego widzenia, komputer wykazał +0,5 i +0,75, ale z tym się liczyłem bo prawdziwa moja wada po zakropionych oczach to +5,5. Więc byłem uprzedzony że docelowo na starość zostanie mi +1,5 (ale nie +5,5) więc dlatego się na to pisałem (plusowcom redukuje się tylko +4 dioptrie). No cóż badanie topologii oka wykazało że wszystko jest ok i moje nieostre widzenie, a u plusowców dłużej podobno się dochodzi do normalnego widzenia, jest spowodowane zbyt suchym okiem. Lekarz zmienił mi kropelki nawilżające na takie bez konserwantów. Po piątym tygodniu zacząłem widzieć poprawę widzenia z dali (przypominam że minusowcom stopniowo poprawia się widzenie z bliska). 2 dni temu czyli 5,5 tygodnia po operacji byłem cały dzień szczęśliwy bo widziałem z dali na tyle dobrze z 10 m widziałem rejestrację samochodu (wcześniej nie widziałem z 2 metrów). Na komputerze mogę już w miarę pracować bez nosa przy monitorze, jest lepiej. Dzisiaj trochę gorzej znów widzę ale czuję że się coś poprawia. Więc ludzie cierpliwości i pozytywne myślenie. Podobno to wszystko się może normować do 3 miesięcy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, 
czytałam Wasze opinie przez zabiegiem i teraz 12 dni po korekcji postanowiłam dorzucić swoje 3 grosze. Generalnie się cieszę, ale i martwię jednocześnie...
Startowałam z wada OP -5, OL -4 plus lekki astygmatyzm na oboje oczu. Zabieg EBK - bo za cienka rogówka odbył się w Laguna Medical w Gdyni. Przygotowania i sam laser- bezbolesne (najgorsze było skupiania się na pracy lasera, gdy ginęło mi zielone światełko, a i polewanie oka zimną wodą też niezbyt przyjemne). Ale to pikuś. Bo potem niestety zaczęło się potworne! łzawienie prawego oka i duży światłowstręt. 2, 3 dzień tak samo paskudnie, drugie oko tez zaczęło płąkać, dodatkowo doszedł ból, pieczenie, jak przy krojeniu cebuli lub uczucie ciała obcego. Spałam po kilkanaście godzin dziennie. Leżałam w ciemnym pokoju w okularach przeciwsłonecznych i syczałam jak wampir na każdą wiązkę światła. Lekarz przyznał że jestem wyjątkowo wrażliwą osobą :-( Brałam lek przeciwbólowy. aby jakoś funkcjonować. 4 dnia ściągnięto mi soczewki opatrunkowe, bo oczy łądnie się goiły, łzawienie zrobiło się mniejsze, tolerancja na światło większa, ale widzenie ostre tylko na 30% :-(  Leki które stosuję od początku to antybiotyk Dexamytrex i Thealoz - w kroplach.
 Na wizycie kontrolnej 10 dni po zabiegu, lekarz oszacował moje widzenie już na 90 % i 70%. Oczy zagojone w pełni, nie ma ślady po "skrobaniu nabłonka". Komputerowe badanie wykazało, że niby -0,25 i -0.5, ale niestety ... pojawił sie bonus: widzę podwójnie. Nie czuję tej ww. ostrości, trochę boli mnie głowa od rozmazania. To jakby gradient, cień za literą. Autobus 23 wydaje mi się czasem 233. Zależy od pory dnia. Po kroplach jest lepiej, ale na krótko. Mam jednak ćwiczyć oczy, patrzeć na tv i komputer - lekarz nazwal to rehabilitacją oczu. Następna kontrola za 3 tygodnie, czyli to będzie 1,5 m-ca od EBK. Lekarz dodał, że gdy to podwojne widzenie utrzyma się do 3 m-cy, wtedy dopiero możemy się martwić. Mam wyluzować... Łatwo powiedzieć. Nie widze obecnie dobrze ani z bliska ani z daleka. Zastanawiam się co będzie dalej.... Proszę osoby z podobnymi wrażeniami, aby się odezwały. Nie piszmy tylko wtedy kiedy jest źle... Myślę, że o wiele ważniejsze są relacje, gdy jest już dobrze. Gdy mi się poprawi na pewno się odezwę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Will

Cześć..
Jestem dokładnie tak jak Ty 12  dni po korekcji wzroku metodą EBK. Wada wzroku -4,5 Oko prawe i -4,75 oko lewe (na lewym lekki astygmatyzm). Mam prawie taki sam problem, bo też widzę podwójnie chociaż ten problem dotyczy głównie mojego lewego oka. Na prawym widzę bardzo dobrze, a na lewym jest już znacznie gorzej bo widzę jakby dwa nałożone na siebie obrazy. Pisanie na komputerze jest męczące i martwię się jak będzie wyglądał mój powrót do pracy gdy skończy się L4. Najgorzej jest wieczorem przy sztucznym świetle.. 

Przez ostatnie kilka dni bardzo sie denerwowałam, bo myślałam że tylko ja mam taką przypadłość "podwójnego widzenia", ale skoro Ty też to znaczy, że nie jestem sama.  :Smile: 
Na ostatnim badaniu lekarskim mój lekarz nie stwierdził nic niepokojącego. Powiedział, że trzeba jeszcze poczekać na ostateczne ustabilizowanie się wzroku. Także chyba nie pozostaje nam nic innego jak nie panikować i cierpliwie czekać na poprawę. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć Will, 

bardzo dziękuje za odzew. Razem będzie nam raźniej, tym bardziej, że mamy za sobą taki sam czas rekonwalescencji. Mam nadzieję, że nasi lekarze wiedzą co mówią. U mnie na razie bez zmian, ale się nie poddaję. Racja, myślę że tylko cierpliwość i krople uratują... 
Najgorsze jest tylko to, że nie można o tym zapomnieć, zrelaksować się odpowiednio, bo cały czas oczy są w użyciu. Osobiście lubię ostatnio dłużej spać :-) 
Pracuję przy laptopie po ok. 4 godziny dziennie, oglądam trochę tv, no i staram się normalnie funkcjonować. Uważam na wiatr aby nie przewiać oka. Pomału wracam też do lekkich ćwiczeń fizycznych. Zakrapiam nawilżającymi kroplami częściej niż zalecane 5 razy dziennie, bo wszędzie grzeją i oko strasznie wysycha. Wtedy widzenie drastycznie się pogarsza :-(
Pocieszyła mnie ostatnio znajoma, też miała EBK (wada -6 i -8 plus lekki astygmatyzm) i przez 3 tygodnie pluła sobie w brodę, że wyrzuciła pieniądze w błoto. A potem nagle oczy wyostrzyły się i do teraz jest perfect. 
Pozostańmy w kontakcie, pozdrawiam. Nika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie macie się co stresować,  12 dni to krótki okres od zabiegu. Ja jestem miesiąc po i też nie jest jeszcze idealnie. Moja wada była mniejsza -2 ( po -1,5 i -0,5 astygmatyzm na obu oczach). W tej chwili brak mi jeszcze sporo do dobrego widzenia. Z daleka widzę lepiej niż przed zabiegiem, ale też nie jest to szał  :Smile: . Odzyskuję widzenie z bliska. Najgorzej jest na odległość "na wyciągnięcie ręki". Lepiej widzę lewym okiem niż prawym. 
Jestem po kontroli i Pani doktor powiedziała, że to jest normalne. Widzenie pogarszają tez leki ( za 2 tyg. mam juz odstawić steryd i combigan, zostaje tylko nawilżanie.) i ogólny proces gojenia, który ma trwać do 3 miesięcy. Także cierpliwość przede wszystkim.
Chodzę normalnie do pracy, używam komputera i TV ( z umiarem) i czekam na lepsze efekty...  :Smile: 
pozdrawiam, Kasia

----------


## Will

Dzięki dziewczyny za odpowiedź! Też staram się już normalnie funkcjonować i nie myśleć ciągle o tym, że mój wzrok nie jest perfekcyjny. Na razie wielkich zmian u siebie nie widzę no ale licze, że powoli będzie się poprawiać. 
Krople które teraz biorę to: 
- nawilżające Cationorm – 5 x dziennie
- przeciwzapalne- Dicloabak 3 x dziennie
- żel Corneregel 3 x dziennie
- steryd – Dexafree – 3 x dziennie
Antybiotyk brałam tylko przez pierwszy tydzień po zabiegu. Potem zastąpiono mi go na steryd.
Z tych wszystkich kropli to szczerze mówiąc najbardziej pomagają mi tylko te nawilżające i przeciwzapalne. Przez kilka godzin po zakropieniu sterydem widzę znacznie gorzej. Steryd powiększa mi źrenicę i przez to obraz jest bardziej zamazany niż normalnie. Żel powoduje natomiast  że mój wzrok jest troche „zamulony”.  Na szczęście jest to przejściowe i znika po jakimś czasie.  :Smile: 
Jesteśmy w kontakcie! Będę pisać gdy coś się zmieni w moim widzeniu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Jestem piąty tydzień po ebk. Widzenie się stabilizuje choć w pierwszych tygodniach bylo bardzo źle o czym pisałam już wczesniej. Nie widzę super idealnie ale znaki drogowe już widzę mogę jeździć autem. Korzystam z komputera bez większych problemów. Czasem oczy się męczą i wtedy widzę ciut gorzej. Jeszcze mam problemy ze oczy są suche ale juz nie tak bardzo. W dalszym ciągu je zakrapiam plus steryd. Co mogę powiedzieć do osób które są tuz po i martwią sie ? Będzie dobrze tylko trzeba czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja antybiotyk też szybko odstawiłam. Teraz biorę:
 - Flarex - steryd ( 2 x dziennie do 08-12, potem 1 x do 16-12 i mam go całkowicie odstawić)
- Combigan - chyba coś na ciśnienie w oku, mam go odstawić razem ze sterydem, biorę raz wieczorem
- Corneregel biorę tylko przed snem, mam użyć do końca tubki
- Hyabak - nawilżanie , minimum 8 razy dziennie, mam brać do kolejnej wizyty (pod koniec stycznia.)
Pani doktor powiedziała, że widzenie poprawi mi się jak odstawię steryd i combigan, czyli już niedługo.
Dzisiaj rano widziałam wyjątkowo dobrze, chyba jeden z najlepszych dni.... aż do momentu zakropienia sterydu  :Smile: 
Jestem więc dobrej nadziei , jeszcze tylko 2 tyg. leków,potem tylko nawilżanie  :Smile: 
Kasia

----------


## Cami

Witam,
Jestem tydzień po zabiegu. Miałam wadę -4D. Szczerze powiem, że widzę źle (tak jakby brakowało mi na jednym oku -0,5D). Rozmiar wady troszkę zwiększa ryzyko przymglenia rogówki, więc musiałam dopłacić za mitocynę - taki środek, który podobno zmniejsza to ryzyko niemal do zera. Zabieg ogólnie, niefajny. Trochę bolało, mimo, że dostałam ketonol przed zabiegiem i krople znieczulające do oka. Zdejmowanie nabłonka czułam.Natomiast podczas laserowania oka, czułam zapach spalenizny. Po zabiegu znieczulenie schodziło ok. 20min., i wtedy zaczęło boleć. Po 2h (już w domu), wzięłam kolejny ketonol i poszłam spać. I rano się zaczęło, ból niesamowity, zażyłam przez cały dzień chyba 4 ketonale (wiem za dużo, ale nie mogłam wytrzymać).  Na oczy dostałam osłonki, które cały czas się czuje. Dzień drugi: spuchnięte oczy jak u Rokiego, łzawienie (lało mi się z nosa i z oczu, nie mogłam otworzyć oczu na sekundę), nadal na środkach przeciwbólowych. Myślałam, że skurcze porodowe były najgorsze, ale jednak te dwa dni okropnego bólu wygrały. Dostaje się dwie tabletki do domu na sen i chwała za to, bo inaczej w ogóle bym nie spała. 
W trzeci dzień już nie boli, oczy tak nie łzawią, ale jest nadal pogorszone widzenie. W czwarty dzień widzenie lepsze ale wciąż słabe. Nie wychodziłam wcale z domu. Piątego dnia zdjęcie soczewek, ale od razu pogorszenie widzenia. Cały czas jestem wrażliwa na światło, kilka dni chodziłam w okularach słonecznych w domu. Jestem tydzień po zabiegu i cały czas mam problem z widzeniem. Nie mogę za długo korzystać z komputera i także gdy czytam książkę, litery się rozmywają. Jechać samochodem jeszcze bym się bała.

    Trochę się niepokoję tym, że nadal niewyraźnie widzę, ale mam nadzieję że to minie i wtedy dopiero będę mogła powiedzieć, że było warto wykonać zabieg. Dajcie znać kiedy wam przeszło to nieostre widzenie?
    Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cami - witaj w gronie dochodzących do siebie...
tydzień po zabiegu to baaaardzo świeża sprawa. Nie wymagałabym od oczu za wiele. Moim zdaniem na takim etapie najlepiej ograniczyć komputer do minimum. Ktoś wspominał kilka stron wyżej, że ratunkiem są audiobooki. Potwierdzam, bez nich można z nudów umrzeć...
Pytasz kiedy wróci wyraźny obraz? Z opinii różnych osób na forum wynika, że każdy ma trochę inaczej. 
Osobiście zaczęłam widzieć znacznie lepiej 10 dnia, to był przełom: z 30 % ostrości wzrosło do 70% i tak jest do teraz, progres zatrzymany. 17 dzień mija i nadal jest tak sobie. Płakać się czasami chce. Pisałam o tym wyżej, że doszło tez podwójne widzenie. 
Myślę że samochodem długo nie powinnyśmy jeździć - dla dobra swojego i innych. 
Pozdrawiam i łączę się w oczekiwaniu na sokoli wzrok . Nika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponoć u każdego indywidualnie wszystko dochodzi do siebie. Ja samochodem bez problemu jeździłam po tygodniu w dzień i po około 10 dniach w nocy. Nie oglądałam TV i nie używałam komputera przez 2 tyg. Potem stopniowo. Do pracy wróciłam po 3 tygodniach od zabiegu i do dziś chodzę na 3-4 h . Jestem dokładnie 5 tygodni po i tak jak pisałam dużo mi brakuje do ostrego widzenia. Raz mam wzrok lepszy, raz gorszy. Widzenie pogarszają też przyjmowane krople. Wiem, że jest ciężko, ale myślę, że należy uzbroić się w cierpliwość. Najgorsze już za nami  :Smile:  Kasia

----------


## Cami

Witam. 

Mija trzeci tydzień od zabiegu, widzę już dobrze  :Smile: . Swobodnie korzystam z komputera i czytam książki.
Jedyne co przeszkadza, to suchość oka. Zakrapiam oczy prawie co godzinę. W nocy, gdy za szybko otwieram oczy, czuje przez kilka minut ból. Mam nadzieję że i to z czasem minie.
Teraz już mogę napisać, że było warto wykonać zabieg  :Smile: .
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To super Cami, z czasem będzie już tylko lepiej. :Smile:   :Smile:   Ja jestem 7 tyg po. Jest bardzo dobrze. Odstawiłam już wszelkie krople, poza nawilżaniem. Suchości nie mam, czuję się komfortowo, wręcz czasami zapominam o nawilżaniu. Wzrok poprawia się stopniowo, co jakiś czas widzę malutki postęp ( np. po wielkości liter, które czytam z odległości). Szybciej męczy mi się oko prawe.  W sumie wszystko robię już normalnie : komputer , książka, tv ... Samochodem jeżdżę bez najmniejszych problemów praktycznie od samego początku. Po zmroku też ( ostrożnie oczywiście  :Smile:  ).
Przyznam, że na początku się martwiłam, mimo, że wszyscy mówili mi, że trzeba czasu. Teraz wiem, że będzie już tylko lepiej. 
pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, 
Prawie trzy tygodnie temu miałam zabieg Ebk.. Niby ok, na wizycie kontrolnej tydzień po zabiegu wszystko ok, wzrok miał się poprawiać. Jednak od tamtej pory nie widzę żadnej popoprawy...widzę tak, że nie prowadzę samochodu,  ogólnie straszna kicha. Nie wiem czy to normalne czy mam zacząć panikować i czym prędzej zgłosić się na przedwczesną wizytę.. Poradźcie coś :\

----------


## Paweł2

Ja miałem EBK prawie 6 tygodni temu. Wciąż mam silne przymglenia, wieczorem kiepsko prowadzi się auto bo wszystko wokół świateł generuje przymglenia. Mam krople sterydowe dwa razy na dobę. Od jutra zmniejsza mi się dawka do raz na dobę. Będę brał tylko na noc. Ktoś wyżej napisał, że odstawienie sterydów polepsza widzenie. Mam nadzieje, że tak będzie też w moim przypadku.

Ktoś miał zabieg w tym samym okresie co ja?  Jak z przymgleniami?

pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim sokolego wzroku  :Wink: 
Paweł




> Cześć, 
> Prawie trzy tygodnie temu miałam zabieg Ebk.. Niby ok, na wizycie kontrolnej tydzień po zabiegu wszystko ok, wzrok miał się poprawiać. Jednak od tamtej pory nie widzę żadnej popoprawy...widzę tak, że nie prowadzę samochodu,  ogólnie straszna kicha. Nie wiem czy to normalne czy mam zacząć panikować i czym prędzej zgłosić się na przedwczesną wizytę.. Poradźcie coś :\

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,
jestem 3miesiace po zabiegu EBK , niestety nie moge powiedziec , ze widze dobrze .
Na jedno oko widze w miare ok , natomiast jezeli chodzi o drugie to jest masakra ... wszystko rozmazane .
Czas chyba wybrac sie na kolejna wizyte do lekarza .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

Nie wiem jak wy zniesliscie rekonwalescencje ale dla mnie po operacji zaczela sie droga przez meke.
Jestem juz 10 dzien po i dalej slabo widze, strasznie rozmazane wszystko - litery w komputerze musze powiekszac o 200% i ostrosc lapie czasem jak oczy nie sa zmeczone.
Poziom cierpliwosci zerowy i gdybym wiedzial jak bedzie nie skorzystalbym z tej metody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, 
> 
> Nie wiem jak wy zniesliscie rekonwalescencje ale dla mnie po operacji zaczela sie droga przez meke.
> Jestem juz 10 dzien po i dalej slabo widze, strasznie rozmazane wszystko - litery w komputerze musze powiekszac o 200% i ostrosc lapie czasem jak oczy nie sa zmeczone.
> Poziom cierpliwosci zerowy i gdybym wiedzial jak bedzie nie skorzystalbym z tej metody.


czesc
Jestem 15 miesiecy po zabiegu (-9.5) , bedzie lepiej, tablice rejestracyjne już widzisz  :Frown:  ??. Prowadzę teraz samochód bez "wspomagania", cały czas pracuję przy komputerze- informatyk. Troche wysycha jedno oko ale "sztuczna łza" dwa razy dziennie pomaga. Nie pamietam dokładnie jak bylo po 10 dniach,  ale też miałem problemy z ostroscią widzenia na "bliży". Koleżanka, która robiła "lasik" cierpiała bardziej i rekonwalescencja była dłuższa, każda złotówka wydana na zabieg(tą czy inna metodą) była tego warta.
powodzenia życzę
pzdr.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naprawdę trzeba cierpliwości. Ja jestem około 2,5 mc-a po. Jest bardzo dobrze. Jeszcze nie idealnie, ale i tak super. Maleńkie zmiany przychodzą raz na jakiś czas. Auto prowadzę bez najmniejszego problemu, w nocy też ( jest ciut gorzej niż w dzień, ale to chyba norma). Moje 2 koleżanki po tym zabiegu mówiły, że pełen komfort przychodzi po około pół roku. Ja z daleka nie widzę jeszcze bardzo małych literek ( korygowałam -2 i astygmatyzm -0,5), ale widzę już mnóstwo rzeczy, które przed zabiegiem były rozmazane. Pierwsze dni zniosłam w miarę dobrze, tzn pieczenie i dyskomfort. Rozmazany obraz jest normą. Ja jeszcze po powrocie do pracy, po około miesiącu, widziałam źle na komputerze. Teraz to zniknęło, nawet nie wiem kiedy. Ostrość z bliska mi już wróciła a z daleka stopniowo się poprawia. Za około 2 tygodnie mam wizytę kontrolną i dowiem się więcej  :Smile: 

Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie było podobnie, po ok. 4-5 tygodniach zaczynałem widzieć "w miarę" OK. Przez kilka pierwszych tygodni obraz jest rozmazany, widzi się podwójnie itd. Sam lekarz na początku powiedział że może wystawić zwolnienie na 1 miesiąc. Po prostu trzeba czasu i obserwować co się dzieję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po 3 tygodniach od zabiegu. Widzę bardzo słabo. Robiłem korekcję jednego oka -1,5cyl. W tym momencie nadal widzę gorzej niż było przed zabiegiem. Za tydzień wizyta kontrolna. Sądziłem, że ostrość wróci szybciej :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czasami potrzeba więcej czasu na dojście do siebie. Okres rekonwalescencji każdy przechodzi inaczej. Jest to sprawa indywidualna. Chociaż przyznam, że u mnie po zabiegu metodą EBK wszystko bardzo ładnie się zagoiło i nie miałam większych dolegliwości w trakcie rekonwalescencji. Ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolona z tej metody. Z resztą moja znajoma też miała zabieg EBK i też wszystko poszło gładko. Trzymam kciuki za Ciebie i za szybki powrót do formy. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na razie efekt daleki od oczekiwanego. Mogę prowadzić auto w dzień ale w nocy nie ma mowy - obraz jest kilkukrotnie powielony na lewym i prawym oku (na prawym bardziej) przez co widzę nieostro. Przy ostatniej kontroli lekarka stwierdziła, że czas gojenia po jakim można cokolwiek ocenić to 3 miesiące.

Wcześniej wada -3.5, CYL -1.25 oraz -4.25, CYL -1.5

Na ostatniej kontroli nie byłem w stanie prawym okiem przeczytać 10/10 więc zalecono mi dalej przez 20 dni stosować Flarex i Combigan. Z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi widzę, że widzenie się poprawia po odstawieniu tych leków. Czy ktoś może to potwierdzić? Może wtedy będę się nieco mniej stresował, że skopałem sobie wzrok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na razie efekt daleki od oczekiwanego. Mogę prowadzić auto w dzień ale w nocy nie ma mowy - obraz jest kilkukrotnie powielony na lewym i prawym oku (na prawym bardziej) przez co widzę nieostro. Przy ostatniej kontroli lekarka stwierdziła, że czas gojenia po jakim można cokolwiek ocenić to 3 miesiące.
> 
> Wcześniej wada -3.5, CYL -1.25 oraz -4.25, CYL -1.5
> 
> Na ostatniej kontroli nie byłem w stanie prawym okiem przeczytać 10/10 więc zalecono mi dalej przez 20 dni stosować Flarex i Combigan. Z wcześniejszych wypowiedzi widzę, że widzenie się poprawia po odstawieniu tych leków. Czy ktoś może to potwierdzić? Może wtedy będę się nieco mniej stresował, że skopałem sobie wzrok.


Nic nie skopałeś. Po odstawieniu leków jest duża poprawa. Ja wczoraj miałam wizytę kontrolną po 3 m-cach. Następna za 4-5 m-cy. Jest bardzo dobrze. Nie idealnie, ale super. Wzrok ma się jeszcze poprawiać, tak obiecała Pani doktor. W tej chwili robię już wszystko, bardzo poprawił mi się komfort funkcjonowania ( jazda autem, ostrośc itp). Powtarzam, cierpliowości  :Smile: 

Kasia

----------


## Ramzes.

Witam, opiszę Wam moje doświadczenia w trzech punktach: przed zabiegiem, w trakcie i po

1) Kliniki szukałem w całej Polsce, a nawet poza jej granicami. Ostatecznie "w finale" były cztery: Wileńska New Vision, Chorzowska Weissklinik, Częstochowska Euromedic i Poznańska Optegra. Ostatecznie wybrałem Weissklinik (sam jestem z Poznania). Zdecydowały opinie (było ich bardzo dużo, głównie pozytywnych) i cena: zupełnie umiarkowana. Nie za tanio, nie za drogo. Po przyjeździe na kwalifikacje wrażenia bardzo dobre: w klinice czysto, najlepszy sprzęt, miła obsługa. Szczególnie zaprzyjaźniłem się z dr. Agnieszką Stanik Walentek. Naprawdę sympatyczna, fachowa i z poczuciem humoru. Niestety na kwalifikacji dostałem EBK- najdroższą metodę. Dr. Aga dała mi ją min. z uwagi na blizny na oczach po jakimś zapaleniu i dość skomplikowaną wadę (mocny astygmatyzm, na prawym nieco ponad 5 dp). Termin : 2 tygodnie od kwalifikacji.

2) Na zabieg jechałem z lekkim strachem: Wiadomo, majstrowanie w oczach na pełnej świadomości musi budzić niepokój. Na miejscu ok 10. Kilka badań, a potem spotkanie z lekarką operującą: dr. Anną Godelą. Wrażenie zrobiła na mnie równie dobre co dr. Aga. Tyle tylko, że była nieco poważniejsza, czuć od niej totalny profesjonalizm i spokój. Idealna osoba do przeprowadzenia tego typu zabiegu. Potem zgarnęli mnie na piętro, dali śniadanko i jakiś płyn na uspokojenie. Razem ze mną było jeszcze trzech facetów. Potem czekaliśmy ze trzy godziny. Wreszcie sam zabieg. Na początek kropelki znieczulające. Przyznam, że nie byłem pewny czy zadziałają. Różne myśli w głowie. Ubrano mnie w fartuch, dano kapcie foliowe, kazano się położyć. Pielęgniarki i dr. Ania zagadywały mnie o różne rzeczy- chyba widziały, że jestem spięty. Potem zaczął się zabieg. Choć nie bolało, to czułem jak dr. Ania wkłada mi rozwórkę do oka, a potem tym małym czymś przypominającym nożyk zdejmuje pierwszą warstwę oka. Brzmi hardkorowo, ale nie czuć bólu. Tylko takie lekkie duszenie. po zdjęciu tej warstwy lekka mgiełka przed okiem. Wreszcie laser. Ania kazała mi patrzyć w czerwoną kropkę. Usłyszałem dźwięk jakby cichej niszczarki dokumentów i poczułem zapach spalenizny. Psycha mi trochę odjechała. Bólu jednak nie czułem. Trwało to ze 60 sekund. Potem płukanie zimną wodą. Z drugim okiem było łatwiej, bo wiedziałem już, że to nie takie złe. Po zabiegu wstałem normalnie. Dr. Anna mi pogratulowała, a ja jej. Podaliśmy sobie ręce, a ja jak gdyby nigdy nic ubrałem się, kupiłem koło recepcji ciemne okulary i wyszedłem. 

3) Wyjście z Weiss od razu po zabiegu było najgłupszą rzeczą jaką można zrobić. Tyle, że z bratem umówiłem się w Katowicach i chciałem tam szybko dotrzeć. Niestety po ok. 0,5 h puściło mi znieczulenie. Momentalnie poczułem silny ból w oczach i zalałem się łzami. Stałem tak w ciemnych okularach w obcym dla siebie miejscu. Totalnie bezbronny. Jakaś Pani na moją prośbę zaprowadziła mnie na przystanek autobusowy, stamtąd pojechałem na PKP Chorzów Batory, a dalej do Katowic. Droga ta była masakrą. Pod żadnym pozorem nie opuszczajcie sami kliniki tuż po zabiegu! Po dwóch godzinach od zabiegu poczułem się nieco lepiej, ale bardzo chciało mi się spać. Następnego dnia mocny łzotok, silny ból. Zjadłem Ketonal, sztucznych łez nie byłem w stanie zapuszczać. Po południu w miarę ok. Bardzo pomagał mi chłód.  W nocy łzy cd. Kolejnego dnia nieco lepiej, ale wciąż chciało mi się mocno spać. Po 3 dniach byłem w stanie w miarę normalnie funkcjonować (już bez tabletek). Widzenie lepsze, ale nie takie o jakim marzyłem. Na zdjęciu soczewek opatrunkowych (po 7 dniach) dr. Anna uspokajała mnie, że widzenie będzie lepsze. Potem w ciągu dnia często mi się zmieniało: rano potrafiłem widzieć bardzo dobrze, a popołudniu niemal tak jak przed zabiegiem. Dziwne uczucie. Trwało to wszystko z miesiąc. Dziś jestem 2, 5 miesiąca po zabiegu. Widzenie na ok 0,7 dp, astygmatyzm skorygowany do 0. Dr. Anna powiedziała, że tak raczej zostanie. Nie mam już dużych wahań widzenia, oczy bolą bardzo rzadko.  

W podsumowaniu uważam, że warto. Naprawdę. Pamiętajcie jednak, że do kosztu zabiegu należy doliczyć ze 300 zł na leki (różnego rodzaju krople), doliczcie też koszt dojazdu, jeśli jesteście spoza miejsca wykonywania zabiegów. W ogóle uważam, że warto szukać kliniki blisko siebie. Jeśli macie dobrą klinikę w rozsądnej cenie niedaleko, to nie szukajcie gdzieś na drugim końcu Polski. Ja się mega cieszę, że nie wybrałem tej w Wilnie. Jeśli jednak mieszkacie na Śląsku, wybierzcie Weiss. Ja ją polecam z czystym sumieniem. Jeśli mielibyście jakieś pytania, to piszcie na mój prywatny mail: w.gandecki@o2.pl

Pozdry!

----------


## Kamila 345

Jestem po EBK 8 dzień. Wada .-6. Na obu oczach i mały astygmatym o czym nie wiedziałam wcześniej.  3 dni po zabiegu wyjęte z życia.  Ból jakby ktoś cebulę w oczy wciera i potoki łez. Po trzech dniach przeszło.  Światłowstręt nadal przy mocnym słońcu. No i niestety podwójne widzenie najgorzej z bliska,  SMS i komputer . Z daleka mi to nie przeszkadza.  Jeżdżę samochodem bez okularów!!! Czasami widzenie z daleka super czasem gorzej. Ale czekam cierpliwie bo mówił mi że oczy goja się do roku. .. mimo to było warto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Z czystym sumieniem mogę powiedzieć, że niektóre wpisy na forum są reklamą, także proszę podchodzić do wpisów z lekkim dystansem szczególnie tam, gdzie w opisie mamy nazwę kliniki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem po EBK i całkowicie wada zniknęła, oczywiście cały proces gojenia itd trochę trwał. Poza zakraplaniem oczy nie musiałam nic więcej robić, a to do przeżycia. Generalnie jestem zadowolona  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaką wybrałaś lekarkę do tego zabiegu ? Teraz pełno naciągaczy i słabo wykwalifikowanych osób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, zapisałam się do doktor Grabskiej - Liberek to chyba jedna z lepszych lekarek, dużo osób ją chwali i codziennie wykonuje tego typu zabiegi. Zdecydowałam się na klinikę doktora Szaflika więc nie sądzę bym trafiła na oszustóqw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałbym zasięgnąć opinii. Mam wadę wzroku wrodzoną na lewe oko +2,5, ostrość 0,5. Chciałam wykonać korekcję laserową tej wady, ale okazało się, że mam uszkodzone nerwy wzrokowe. Lekarz powiedział, że przewidywana poprawa (lecz nie daje 100 %) to ostrość na 0,6. Może być tak, że w ogóle nie zauważę różnicy. Czy warto?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według mnie 0.6 to prawie nic, dużo ludzi ma takie połówki i nawet nie noszą okularów. Na twoim miejscu wybrałabym się do doktora Szaflika na konsultacje :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Według mnie 0.6 to prawie nic, dużo ludzi ma takie połówki i nawet nie noszą okularów. Na twoim miejscu wybrałabym się do doktora Szaflika na konsultacje


Ale mi chodzi o ostrość wzroku, która teraz jest na poziomie 0,5 a laser ma ją poprawić jedynie na 0,6 i to też  nie na 100 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, obecnie jestem dokładnie 3 m-ce po EBK (Gdynia). Ponad miesiąc temu skarżyłam się na meeega podwójne widzenie. Potem nagle wszystko się polepszyło: ostrość bez zarzutu, zero rozmazywania, tylko zostało suche oko. To było dokładnie 2,5 m-ca po zabiegu. Wróciłam szczęśliwa do bardzo intensywnych ćwiczeń na siłowni i chyba to był błąd, bo sytuacja się zmieniła, pogorszyła: wróciło lekkie podwójne widzenie, zwiększyła się suchość oka i okresowe pogorszenie ostrości , głównie podczas pracy na kompie. Mogę to określić tak: było już super w 98 % a teraz jest dobrze tylko/aż w 90% .
W przyszłym tygodniu idę na kontrolę. Ostatnia była ponad 1 m-c temu. Lekarz mi wtedy mówił, że gdy po 3 miesiącach zostanie podwójne widzenie, będziemy się martwić.  Troszke mam pietra, pluję sobie w brodę, że to przez wysiłek... Dam znak jak coś konkretnego ustalę.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich z sokolim wzrokiem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, że za szybko wróciłaś do intensywnych ćwiczeń. Tzn. aktywność fizyczna nie jest zabroniona po zabiegu, ale tak duży wysiłek nie jest wskazany i to niezależnie od metody korekcji. Dlatego oprócz dobrej i nowoczesnej metody korekcji, filarem powodzenia zabiegu jest prawidłowa opieka lekarska i fachowe wsparcie. Ja miałam to szczęście, że trafiłam do prof. Grabskiej-Liberek, która należy do najbardziej wykwalifikowanych specjalistów od korekcji laserowej. Dzięki temu, zabieg udał się w 100%. A że przestrzegałam wszystkich zaleceń i stosowałam się do wskazówek, to nie miałam jakiś większych powikłań i oczy bardzo szybko się zagoiły. Teraz mam idealny wzrok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem trzy miesiące po zabiegu. Niestety już dwa razy miałam zapalenie spojówek, podejrzewam że spowodowane jest to suchością oka, która strasznie mi doskwiera. Nawet w nocy muszę zakrapiać oczy  :Frown: . Czy ktoś miał podobnie? Czy to minie? Do tego miałam -4D a teraz zostało 0,5D i dodatkowo astygmatyzm którego nie miałam. Znów trzeba nosić okulary  :Frown: .  Czy ta wada jeszcze może się zmniejszyć?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam miałam zabieg EBK 19-go lutego w klinice w Katowicach. Moja wada to 7.5 . Po zbadaniu oczu przed zabiegiem okazał się ze na prawe w rzeczywistości mam 8.25 a lewe 8.5 plus na jedno oko dodatkowo 0.25 cylindra na prawe oko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam miałam zabieg EBK 19-go lutego w klinice w Katowicach. Moja wada to 7.5 . Po zbadaniu oczu przed zabiegiem okazał się ze na prawe w rzeczywistości mam 8.25 a lewe 8.5 plus na jedno oko dodatkowo 0.25 cylindra na prawe oko


i jak tam? jak sie czujesz? ile ci zostalo? jak opieka kliniki i zabieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany Marcin

> Witam, obecnie jestem dokładnie 3 m-ce po EBK (Gdynia). Ponad miesiąc temu skarżyłam się na meeega podwójne widzenie. Potem nagle wszystko się polepszyło: ostrość bez zarzutu, zero rozmazywania, tylko zostało suche oko. To było dokładnie 2,5 m-ca po zabiegu. Wróciłam szczęśliwa do bardzo intensywnych ćwiczeń na siłowni i chyba to był błąd, bo sytuacja się zmieniła, pogorszyła: wróciło lekkie podwójne widzenie, zwiększyła się suchość oka i okresowe pogorszenie ostrości , głównie podczas pracy na kompie. Mogę to określić tak: było już super w 98 % a teraz jest dobrze tylko/aż w 90% .
> W przyszłym tygodniu idę na kontrolę. Ostatnia była ponad 1 m-c temu. Lekarz mi wtedy mówił, że gdy po 3 miesiącach zostanie podwójne widzenie, będziemy się martwić.  Troszke mam pietra, pluję sobie w brodę, że to przez wysiłek... Dam znak jak coś konkretnego ustalę.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich z sokolim wzrokiem .


Jak u ciebie? Ja jestem tydzień po EBK przy wadzie +1 i +3 no i słabo z widzeniem w dal jak i podwójne widzenie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to już 8 tyg. nadal mam halo, podwójne widzenie wieczorem. był dzień kiedy wzrok mi się nie rozmywał ale musiałam ciężej popracować w pracy (święta). do tego przeziębienie i teraz znowu bolą mnie oczy, mam jakby mini mgiełkę na prawy oku. dziś musiałam wziąć przeciwbółowe tak mnie bolą. schną na potęgę zakrapiam co godzinę cationormem gdyż thouloz nie daje rady. czuję się jak w pierwsze tygodnie po zabiegu. czy ktoś też tak miał.  zaczynam sikę bać bo super ostrości też nie mam. miałam krótkowzroczność i astygmatyzm i teraz z bardzo bliska ( do ok 20cm )  widzę wszystko z za mgłą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Efekt halo halo czy jak to tam się nazywa wg. mojego lekarza może się utrzymywać do ok 8-10 miesięcy i faktycznie u mnie zmalał po ok 6 miesiącach. Co do podwójnego widzenia u mnie znikneło całkowicie ok 3-4 miesiąca. Prawdopodobnie oko jeszcze się nie zregenerowało. Co do bólu tego nie miałem po 2-3 miesiącach więc jak coś nie tak zalecam konsultacje z lekarzem, najlepiej z  tym który wykonywał zabieg. Generalnie potrzeba czasu i czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm... Tak czytam te wasze komentarze i będąc 4tyg po EBK to szczerze nie wiem i nie rozumiem od czego zależy to, że wielu z Was przezywa nawet po kilku miesiącach ciagle jakieś problemy związane z wykonaniemm korekcji metoda EBK. Jeśli chodzi o moje wrażenia to było dokładnie jak mówiła pani Doktor tzn. ze zabieg bezbolesny ale oczywiscie są momenty jakiegoś dyskomfortu, ale fakt tego, ze cały czas pobytu na sali zabiegowej to około 20minut a samo działanie lasera ( w moim przypadku ) to raptem kompletnie nie odczuwalne 20s na jedno oko, generalnie te 20minut mija na serio szybko, rzeczywiście "zabawa" zaczyna sie po zabiegu ale i o tym dokładnie mnie poinformowano przed zabiegiem, ze straszne łzawienie, pieczenie , nadwrażliwość na światło (ledwo do auta doszedłem z kliniki w okularach przeciwsłonecznych) i stan taki utrzymuje sie dwie doby, które zdecydowanie najlepiej przespać na tabletkach przeciwbólowych i nassennych, w klinice dostałem zestaw na noc ale osobiście uważam ze powinni dawać zestaw na dwie doby. Ogólnie nie ma co sie oszukiwać te dwie doby są totalnie wycięte z życia ale absolutnie da sie to wytrzymać, w trzeciej dobie po zabiegu u mnie została duża nadwrażliwość na światło reszta mi przeszła, szóstego dnia po już jeździłem krótkie odcinki autem a jedenaście dni po zabiegu funkcjonowałem zupełnie normalnie , oczywiscie idealnie jeszcze nie widziałem z bardzo daleka ale na serio spokojnie prowadziłem auto po kilkaset km. Nie miałem żadnych mgiełek, podwójnych widzeń, ani innych dziwnych efektów , generalnie to co usłyszałem od p. Doktor na konsultacji działo sie po zabiegu. Dzisiaj jestem szczęśliwy , bo nie mam problemu z okularami i na pewno bylo warto zapłacić kilka tys. złoty oraz przeżyć czas rekonwalescencji choć rzeczywiście w ciagu tych dwóch pierwszych dni pojawiało sie głowie pytanie " po co mi to było?"  :Smile:  serio polecam każdemu kto chce sie uwolnić od okularów, ja miałem wadę -3,75 i jakiś tam mały astygmatyzm, a dzisiaj mam 0...  :Smile:  zabieg miałem w Krakowie w Centre DE la Vision u Pani doktor Agnieszki Papierniak i szczerze polecam ta klinikę, a w sumie to nawet nie o klinikę chodzi tylko o lekarza, który odpowiednio przygotuje człowieka , a pózniej swietnie wykona swoją prace, a nie wspomniałem o ważnej rzeczy , kilka miesięcy przed zabiegiem miałem konsultacje w innym ośrodku i powiedziano mi ze nie da sie przeprowadzić takiego zabiegu u mnie żadna metoda gdyż mam za szeroka zierenice, no to grzecznie sie pogodziłem z okularami, soczewkami i tym samym 4-5razy w roku zapalenie spojówki w związku z noszeniem soczewek i jakiez wielkie było moje zdziwienie gdy wlasnie podczas zapalenia spojówek i w poszukiwaniu w pośpiechu pomocy, której udzielila mi pani doktor Agnieszka Papierniak ( bez wcześniejszego zapisu, gdzie u wszystkich innych wyznaczono mi termin za kilka dni!! Jak człowiekowi, który cierpi można powiedzieć, ze sie mu pomoże za trzy dni bo nie było sie zapisanym, a niby skąd miałem przewidzieć ów zapalenie? Na szczęście p. Doktor wykazała sie człowieczeństwem i przyjęła mnie jako ostatniego pacjenta o godzinie 21:30 w piątek! Za to wielkie dzięki  :Smile:  ale wracając do tematu , jakiez było moje zdziwienie, jak pani doktor zapytała czemu nie zrobię sobie korekcji laserem, a jak powiedziałem, ze miałem konsultacje w innej klinice i powiedziano, ze nie da sie tego zrobić żadna metoda ponieważ mam za szerokie zierenice, a p. Doktor mi odpowiedziała ze rzeczywiście na maszynie na której pracują w tamtej klinice sie tego nie da zrobić ale na tej na której oni pracują w Center DE la Vision da sie to zrobić metoda EBK, puenta tej histori jest taka, ze dwa tyg. po wyleczeniu zapalenia odbył sie zabieg który wyzwolił mnie od noszenia okularów  :Smile: ) w razie pytań piszcie śmiało odpowiem chętnie na wszystkie wasze watpliwości. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dzej_dzej

Śledzę forum od czasu zabiegu i postanowiłam się podzielić swoimi wrażeniami, które może kogoś podniosą na duchu tak jak mnie niektóre wpisy tutaj. Zabieg EBK miałam 21 marca, wada -2,5 i -2,25 oraz astygmatyzm. Przed zabiegiem po przeczytaniu umowy zrobiło mi się słabo i ogarnęły mnie wątpliwości - w umowie były zapisy o tym, że jestem świadoma tego, że laser może się zepsuć w trakcie zabiegu, że w razie najgorszych powikłań może dojść nawet do utraty oka itp. Wynikało z niej, że jeśli coś pójdzie nie tak to szpital nie jest za to odpowiedzialny. Mimo tego zdecydowałam się, bo inaczej przez cały czas zastanawiałabym się jakby to było. Po wejściu na salę zabiegową stres taki, że myślałam, że zemdleję. Najbardziej bałam się tego, że stracę wzrok (chociaż wiem, że to niemożliwe). Sam zabieg bezbolesny, podczas pracy laseru śmierdziało spalonym kurczakiem. Od razu wzrok idealny, dopiero po założeniu soczewki trochę jakby za mgłą o czym lekarka uprzedziła. Przy drugim oku już się trochę rozluźniłam, bo nie wiem czego się spodziewałam, ale myślałam, że będzie trochę straszniej. Po zabiegu od razu widziałam lepiej i od razu mogłam wrócić do domu. Już w drodze puściło znieczulenie i zaczęło się najgorsze. Ból był okropny, chciało się płakać, ale łzy i tak same leciały strumieniami. Pani Doktor powiedziała, że najlepiej wziąć tabletki i to przespać, tylko nie uprzedziła, że zasnąć nie jest tak łatwo. Po trzech godzinach w końcu się udało. Jak się przebudziłam najgorsze było za mną, oczy miałam opuchnięte i podrażnione, ale ten ból już nie wrócił. Na następny dzień kontrola i niezwykła radość - przeczytałam całą tablicę oprócz ostatniego rzędu, ale Pani Doktor stwierdziła, że gdyby mnie pomęczyła, to dałabym radę. Przez pierwsze trzy dni dużo spałam i odpoczywałam. W czwarty dzień zdecydowałam się na obejrzenie tv i jaka była moja radość jak mogłam bez problemu czytać napisy. Ciągle jednak było podwójne widzenie i problem z czytaniem z bliska. W czwartą noc soczewki zaczęły mi strasznie przeszkadzać, budziłam się z przyklejonymi do powiek. Z powodu świąt Pani Doktor powiedziała, że mogę sama je zdjąć w niedzielę, jeśli jednak będę mieć obawy to poczekać do wtorku. Przez to jak mnie drażniły odliczałam dni do niedzieli. Tv oglądałam tak 2 razy dziennie po 20 minut, trochę korzystałam z tabletu i telefonu, jednak przez to, że z bliska źle widziałam było to trochę utrudnione. Już nie spałam w dzień, ale wciąż dużo leżałam. W niedzielę zdjęłam soczewki. W lewym oku strasznie mnie kłuło - myślałam, że może coś wpadło. Próbowałam wypłukać, siostra zaglądała czy nic tam nie widać, ale nie przechodziło. Nawet po zamknięciu oczu bolało. Postanowiłam pojechać na dyżur, bo bałam się, że nawet jeśli to tylko jakiś paproch, to może mieć wpływ na efekt zabiegu. Dyżurna okulistka najpierw kazała przeczytać tablicę - prawe oko bez problemu cała, lewe tak bolało i widzenie przez to za mgłą, że do połowy tylko dałam radę. Zajrzała do niego i okazało się, że nabłonek jeszcze nie odrósł i boli, bo powieka drażni to miejsce. Stwierdziła, że nie ma się czym martwić, bo to jeszcze bardzo wcześnie (6 doba po zabiegu) i normalne, że mogło się nie zagoić. Założyła soczewkę i ból od razu ustąpił, kazała dalej kropić to oko cztery razy dziennie i we wtorek udać się do Pani, która robiła zabieg. Tak też uczyniłam. We wtorek już byłam w pracy - moja praca wiąże się z komputerem, ale w ciągu 9 godzin łącznie może z godzinę przy nim pracowałam i to z przerwami. Wciąż miałam podwójne widzenie i z bliska bardzo słabe, musiałam nos do monitora przyklejać, żeby rozróżnić cyferki. Po pracy ruszyłam do Pani Doktor. Stwierdziła, że jeszcze nie do końca się zagoiło, ale ściągnie soczewkę i zobaczymy czy będzie boleć. Nie bolało, więc zakropiła żelem i powiedziała, że nie będzie zakładać soczewki, bo to spowalnia proces gojenia. Na to oko do dzisiaj widzę trochę gorzej, ale widocznie potrzebuje więcej czasu na regenerację. W tamtym tygodniu widziałam słabo, zwłaszcza z bliska, po pracy wracałam i czułam zmęczenie na oczach, zapewne też od sztucznego światła w pracy, więc nie oglądałam tv, kładłam się spać wcześniej, żeby zapewnić sobie 8 godzin snu. Zaczęłam się trochę martwić, że już powinna być poprawa, że u niektórych po tygodniu już jest super, że może za szybko wróciłam do pracy itp. W niedzielę cały dzień byłam na powietrzu, a że był słoneczny dzień znowu widziałam słabo, po powrocie do domu nie byłam w stanie oglądać tv z napisami. W poniedziałek wciąż nie było jakiejś super poprawy, przełom nastąpił dwa dni temu. Podwójne widzenie ustąpiło, zarówno z bliska jak i z daleka widzę bardzo dobrze. Czasem tylko oczy zajdą delikatnie mgłą, ale komfort wzrósł o połowę, a to jeszcze nie jest widzenie idealne. Wniosek z tego taki, że u każdego gojenie przechodzi inaczej i można czytać i czytać o tym jak kto przechodzi proces gojenia, a i tak nie przewidzimy jak to będzie u nas. I wiem, że teraz łatwo mówić, ale trzeba uzbroić się w cierpliwość i jak ktoś wyżej napisał potrzeba czasu. Mimo podwójnego widzenia i tak widziałam lepiej niż przed zabiegiem, więc to był najlepszy prezent jaki mogłam sobie zrobić (zabieg miałam w urodziny). W ostatnim tygodniu kwietnia mam się udać na kontrolę, więc odezwę się ponownie. I trzymam kciuki za wszystkich, którym jeszcze się nie polepszyło  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wszystkim 
Mialam robiona laserowa korekte wzroku w CHORZOWIE EBK 25.03.2016 poczatki byly masakryczne 3 dni z zycia wziete obraz rozmyty,oka ni dalo sie otworzyc straszny bol plus swiatłowstręt minol po 4 dniach dopiero zaczelam widziec w miare dobrze po 2 tyg z bliska dalej nie tylko z daleka.
Teraz zaczely sie problemy od 2.04.2016 biore krople lotemax w pierwszym tyg 4 razy w nast po 3 od okolo 1.5tyg mam straszy swiatłowstręt kolejny raz nie  moge nawet w okularach przeciwslonechnych wychodzic widzenie z daleka pogolszylo sie bardzo,plus z rana moje oczy sa bardzo czerwone okolo 2 godz nie moge dobrze widziec jutro jade do szpitala bo objawy juz dawno powinny ustapic,wiec nie zawsze co jest napisane sie sprawdza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ojej, bardzo Ci współczuję. Z reguły osoby, które zostały zakwalifikowane do EBK są zadowolone z efektów i nie przechodzą tak ciężko rekonwalescencji. Zastanawiam się, czy w Twoim przypadku nie wynika to ze złego doboru metody korekcji. Mówi się, że prawidłowo przeprowadzone badania kwalifikacyjne to już połowa sukcesu. Może pójdź w takiej sytuacji na konsultacje do innego specjalisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 1.5 roku po EBK, -9.5 na obu czach. Funkcjonuję bez okularów, dolegliwości poza porannym zakropieniem "sztuczną łzą" nie mam. Trochę lewe oko mi czasami wysycha i muszę częściej "naoliwić" i to wszystko.
Generalnie 1.5 -2 miesiące kłopotu po zabiegu a potem wszystko ok. 
pzdr.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli jak dobrze rozumiem to już nie masz wady ? Zeszli Ci do 0 z takiej dużej wady ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ma miec ebk 10.05 i strasznie sie boje. Czy jest to zabieg dla osob z dużą wada wzroku? ja mam na prawe -7,25D i 0,75cyl a na lewe -6,25 i 0,75cyl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli jak dobrze rozumiem to już nie masz wady ? Zeszli Ci do 0 z takiej dużej wady ?


Krótkowzroczność, tak jak badałem się po roku miałem na poziomie -0,25-0,5. Funkcjonuję bez żadnego wspomagania, 
czyli okularów, soczewek, prowadzę samochód. Potrzebuję okularów do czytania +1.5 (niestety już wiek  :Smile:  )  i tylko tyle.
Wada wzroku tak jak pisałem była ok. -9.0 do -9.5. Żałuję, że wcześniej nie podszedłem do zabiegu, ale soczewki kontaktowe były wystarczające.

----------


## Kami

Witam serdeczenie,

Półtora miesiąca temu przeszedłem zbieg laserowej korekcji wzroku za pomocą metody EBK. Sam zabieg był bezbolesny i jedyny nieprzyjemny moment to wkładanie i wyjmowanie rozpórki.

Całkowitą ostrość widzenia odzyskałem dopiero po około 5 tygodniach, do tego momentu wszystko w zasiegu ręki (z bliska) było widzialne za mgłą i wymagało mocnego skupienia wzroku, aby dostrzec szczegóły w postaci drobnego tekstu (jest to naturalne po takim zabiegu dla osoby z krótkowzrocznością).

Na badaniu kontrolnym wyszło, że moja wada została skorygowana do -0.25 w oku lewym i prawym (moja pierwotna wada to oko lewe -2.5, a oko prawe -3.5). Jedynym skutkiem ubocznym jest efekt starburst (rozbłyski przy światłach ulicznych), które wynikają z tego, że moja źrenica ma szerokość 0,7mm przy całkowitym rozwarciu.

W tym czasie wciąż zażywam krople nawilżające do oka Systane, w tym tygodniu ostatnie ampułki sterydu Dexafree i żel do oczu na noc Vidisic oraz witaminę C 1000mg każdego ranka. 

W ostatnich dniach zauważyłem, że dostrzegam małą brązową kropkę która porusza się wraz z ruchem prawego (słabszego) oka w dolnej części pola widzenia, szczególnie podczas patrzenia na jasne powierzchnie np. sufit lub biała ściana. W jasnych pomieszczeniach jest to dosyć uciążliwe i zastanawiam się czy nie jest to częsć regenerującej się rogówki a może to męt oka (jednak dlaczego mając okulary nigdy ich nie dostrzegłem)? Czy jest możliwe, że męt w oku może być spowodowany zażywaniem sterydu lub żelu, a może nadmiaru witaminy C? Czy ktoś po zabiegu ma podobnie?

Pozdrawiam
Kamil

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ojej, bardzo Ci współczuję. Z reguły osoby, które zostały zakwalifikowane do EBK są zadowolone z efektów i nie przechodzą tak ciężko rekonwalescencji. Zastanawiam się, czy w Twoim przypadku nie wynika to ze złego doboru metody korekcji. Mówi się, że prawidłowo przeprowadzone badania kwalifikacyjne to już połowa sukcesu. Może pójdź w takiej sytuacji na konsultacje do innego specjalisty.


Dziekuje za odzew 
Tez tak sadze poniewaz mieszkam za granica zostalam zakwalikowana tylko do EBK mniej niby inwazyjna metoda i skotki uboczne po niej,tak jak pisalam bylam w szpitalu moorfields eye hospital w Londynie bardzo dobra odsluga i doktor poza tylko dlugim czekaniem trzeba zarezerwowa sobie przynajmniej pol dnia,wiec odrazu dostalam zakaz brania lotemax mialam brac przez kolejne 3 tygodnie zostal przepisany mi prednisolone 0.5% ktory bardzo pomogl objawy swiatlowstretu przeszly i czerwonych oczu mam brac przez kolejny tyg 3 razy dziennie poprawa juz po dniu nastopila bardzo na czerwone oczy dodatkowo zakraplam z rana hydrobalance starazolin niebieskie sprowadzialam z polski mniej szczypia oczy i bardziej sa otworzone a po jakim czasie systane ultra jak razie po 4tyg nie maluje oczu,z bilska bardzo dobrze widze pracuje przy komputerze 9godz z daleka moge przeczytac ale widzenie jest podwoje w dalszym ciagu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ma miec ebk 10.05 i strasznie sie boje. Czy jest to zabieg dla osob z dużą wada wzroku? ja mam na prawe -7,25D i 0,75cyl a na lewe -6,25 i 0,75cyl


przeczytaj mój post poniżej, to nie jest duża wada wzroku  :Smile: , wszystko będzie ok, trochę bólu w kilka dni po zabiegu i widzisz tablice rejestracyjne  :Wink: 
pzdr.

----------


## korekcja_EBK

Witam, chciałbym wymienić się z wami kilkoma spostrzeżeniami i informacjami odnośnie laserowej korekcji wzorku metodą EBK. przygotowując się do zabiegu przeglądałem różne fora jednakże nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji które mnie interesowały. Na wstępie dodam tylko iż nie jestem pracownikiem żadnej placówki ani lekarzem a moje spostrzeżenia i porady pochodzą w własnego doświadczenia.
Zatem jestem kilka miesięcy po zabiegu laserowej korekcji wzroku metodą EBK. Zabieg wykonałem w Poznaniu w klinice, która ma jeszcze kilka innych siedzib w Polsce. Nie będę podawał nazwy ale myślę że wiecie o która mi chodzi  :Smile:  Moja wada wynosiła -4.0D. Ze względu na grubość rogówki zaproponowano i wybrałem metodę EBK. Badania kwalifikacyjne polegały na badaniu grubości rogówki, pomiar ciśnienia gałki ocznej, badanie komputerowe ostrości wzroku, badanie obiektywne ostrości wzroku(odczytywanie z tablicy liter), badanie dna oka i pewnie jeszcze coś co nie pamiętam. Podczas wizyty miałem zakroplone oczy kroplami rozszerzającymi źrenice więc uprzedzam aby nie prowadzić wtedy samochodu i z kimś przyjechać. Sam nosiłem wiele lat soczewki i uprzedzam iż po kilku/kilkunastu latach noszenia soczewek oko może być niedotlenione i mogą pojawić się naczynia krwionośne wrastające w rogówkę powodując brak kwalifikacji ale to lekarz musi stwierdzić. U mnie na szczęście nie było tego i  wszystko było OK. Można powiedzieć że to zwykłe badania okulistyczne tylko rozszerzone. W internecie bez problemu znajdziemy wiele filmików jak wygląda zabieg jednakże nie polecam oglądać tego ponieważ człowiek się nadmiernie stresuje, wie co go czeka i psychika szaleje. W dzień zabiegu udałem się do kliniki na zabieg. Na początku raz jeszcze przeszedłem badania ostrości wzroku i inne. Podpisałem zgodę na zabieg. Przy podpisywaniu mamy ogrom informacji jakie mogą być skutki uboczne. Tak naprawdę dopiero wtedy człowiek się o tym dowiaduję co może pójść nie tak. Wszystko było w porządku, byłem zdrowy więc przeszedłem do pokoju w którym znajdowały się osoby oczekujące na zabieg i siedziałem na wygodnym fotelu. Została mi przetarta okolica oczu chyba jodyną czy czymś innym i po 3 godzinach oczekiwania w tym pokoju po wcześniejszym zakropleniu oczu wchodziłem na sale. Osobiście uważam że 3 godziny samego oczekiwania na zabieg już w „odpoczywalni” to gruba przesada. Po wejściu położyłem się na plecach. Opiszę teraz sam zabieg więc jeżeli jest ktoś jest wrażliwy na to lub nie chcę wiedzieć jak sam zabieg wygląda niech przejdzie do czytania za znakami ##########.Opis zabiegu. Położyłem się na plecach lekarz założył mi taką folijkę na oko, rozciął ją i delikatnie włożył rozwórki aby nie mrugać. Zakropili czymś oko i czymś potarł je aby usunąć nabłonek. Wyglądało to tak że coś lekko skrobało zewnętrzną warstwę oka. Można powiedzieć że był to najmniej komfortowy etap zabiegu. Oko jest znieczulone cały czas kroplami więc czujemy lekki dyskomfort lekkie gilgotanie podczas usuwania nabłonka ale bez problemu każdy to wytrzyma. Następnie przez kilka sekund spoglądałem na światło od laseru. Następnie lekarz polewał lodowatą cieczą oko przez ok 30s i wyjął rozwórkę i tak samo z drugim okiem. Na oko założył soczewkę ochronną. Koniec zabiegu. ##################################################  ############################## Faktycznie sam zabieg trwał ok 5-10minut. Zaraz po zakończeniu wstałem i spojrzałem. Była zdecydowana poprawa widzenia, jednakże wszystko było za mgłą nieostre ale znacznie lepiej jak bez okularów. Pamiętajmy iż przed zabiegiem i badaniami kwalifikacyjnymi powinniśmy odstawić soczewki na pewien okres aby badania były wiarygodne. Zwróćmy jeszcze uwagę iż wada musi być stabilna. Jeżeli ktoś ma niestabilną wadę polecałbym odczekać pewien czas i po ustabilizowaniu się poddać się zabiegowi ponieważ kilka razy przechodzenie zabiegu to nic przyjemnego. Dodatkowo czasami rekorekcja może być płatna lub może też być taka sytuacja iż nasza rogówka jest cienka, poddaliśmy się zabiegowi i mamy już na tyle cienką rogówkę że powtórna rekorekcja nie jest możliwa a o tym się już nie mówi: ). Po zabiegu poszedłem do „odpoczywalni” i po kilku minutach wyszedłem do poczekalni. Następnie jeszcze lekarz spojrzał na oko pod jakąś maszyną i zapisał receptę na lek przeciwbólowy – ketonal. Warto poprosić o receptę wcześniej np. podczas wizyty kwalifikującej i wykupić leki wcześniej ponieważ po zabiegu potrzebować będziemy od razu kropel i reszty a czasu na chodzenie do apteki nie będzie ponieważ b.słabo będziemy widzieć i oko będzie dodatkowo narażone na zewnętrzne czynniki. Kolejna wizyta kontrolna po 7 dniach. Przed zabiegiem zalecam kupno dobrych okularów przeciwsłonecznych. Przez dobre rozumiem ciemne(im ciemniejsze tym lepsze) ale bez przesady aby przydały się one do codziennego użytku.Osobiście np. kupiłem kategorię 3 czyli prawie najciemniejsze ale najważniejsze jest aby okulary przeciwsłoneczne miały filtr UV!!! W okularach po zabiegu będziemy chodzić jeszcze długo więc musową zainwestujmy w dobre okulary. Po kilku godzinach puściło znieczulenie i odczuwalny był mocny dyskomfort. Przez pierwszy dzień wziąłem ketonal ponieważ wolałem wziąć kilka tabletek niż się męczyć. W kolejnych dniach już tak mocno nie bolało. Ja to bym określił jako większy dyskomfort, lekki ból ale bez przesady. Oczy po zabiegu strasznie łzawią. Praktycznie wyglądamy jakbyśmy cały czas płakali. Zakrapiamy cały czas oczy kroplami z dawką określoną przez lekarza. Po 7 dniach wizyta kontrolna. Została zdjęta soczewka ochronna i przeprowadzone zostały badania. Nie pamiętam już ale wyszło iż trochę wady mi pozostało a przy odczytywaniu z tablicy mało co widziałem. Generalnie przed zdjęciem soczewki wzrok był nieco lepsze niż po zdjęciu. Przekazane kolejne porady co i jak stosować. Generalnie oczy bolały jakieś 3-4 dni jednak w moim przypadku najgorszy był pierwszy dzień więc skorzystałem z przeciwbólówek. Przez 1-2 tygodnie widziałem bardzo źle. Odczytać coś z komputera to był nie lada wyczyn. Po ok 3-4 tygodniach wzrok się nieco polepszył ale było jeszcze wiele do narzekania. Największym problemem nie była ostrość wzroku tylko „podwójne widzenie”. Chodzi o to że spoglądając na napisy widzieliśmy je podwójnie co powodowało bardzo złe odczytywanie informacji np. tablic rejestracyjnych itp. Po miesiącu kontrola został mi lekki astygmatyzm i właśnie spory problem z podwójnym widzeniem i efektem „alo alo” czy jak on tam się nazywa. Od lekarza uzyskałem informację iż do ok 3 miesięcy może ten problem potrwać ponieważ oko cały czas się regeneruje. Na zdjęciach mapy rogówki było widać iż jeszcze się nie zregenerowało. Przekazano dalsze zalecenia. Po około 2 miesiącach problem podwójnym widzeniem nadal się pojawiał i był dosyć intensywny więc wybrałem się na wcześniejszą wizytę kontrolną aby to skontrolować. Przeprowadzono badania i przekazano dalsze zalecenia odnośnie stosowania kropli. Na kolejnej wizycie to było coś po 3-4 miesiącach efekt podwójnego widzenia zmalał prawie do zera ale odbywało się to bardzo wolno. pozostał mi efekt „alo alo” czyli wieczorem spoglądając na lampy, latarnie czy też światła samochodowe było widać taką dużą poświatę. Lekarz zapewnił mnie iż efekt ten może utrzymywać się do ok 10-12 miesięcy ponieważ oko „musi się przebudować”. Faktycznie po kilku kolejnych miesiącach efekt ten zmalał ale jeszcze całkowicie nie ustąpił. Kolejną bardzo istotną kwestią jest suchość oka. Po zabiegu oczy stają się bardziej suche. Znajomy miał Lasik i również zaobserwował suchość oka. Najgorzej jest rano kiedy człowiek wstaję, praktycznie musi od razu zakropić oczy. W ciągu dnia zależności od pracy też można i oczywiście wieczorem. Przed zabiegiem warto zakupić KILKA butelek kropli ponieważ na początku przy intensywnym zakrapianiu oczu zużywają się bardzo szybko. W pierwszych dniach po zabiegu krople wystarczają na max 7 dni. Aktualnie zauważyłem iż krople wystarczają mi na około 3-4 tygodnie więc rocznie jest to wydatek kilkaset złotych zatem polecam kupować przez internet dużo taniej: ). Dziwą mnie czasami posty osób po EBK iż po tygodniu piszą iż rewelacyjnie widzą. Przez ten czas ledwo co nabłonek się zregeneruje lub i też nie a zostaje jeszcze inne warstwy oka. Kolega miał EBK na wadzie ok minus 0.75 czy też 1.0D i po tygodniu też mało co widział. Podsumowując przed zabiegiem kupujemy dobre okulary przeciw słoneczne, wykupujemy receptę na leki. Jak mieszkamy sami robimy zapasy wszystkiego bo przez kilkanaście dni jesteśmy wyłączeni z normalnego funkcjonowania. Podczas rozmowy z lekarzem wykonującym zabieg na rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej pytajmy się o wszystko. Miałem kartkę z pytaniami i było ich mnóstwo, ile, co, po jakim czasie, ile rekonwalescencja trwa itp. Pytajmy się o wszystko bo na forum wszystkiego nie znajdziemy a myślę że lekarz może o jakiś szczegółach zapomnieć.  Dużo osób na forum pyta że minęło np. 2tyg i się załamują bo mało co widzą. Wynika to z braku odpowiedniego poinformowania lekarza lub braku pytań do niego. Po zabiegu zamykamy się w pokoju, rozciągamy żaluzje (a i tak jest nam za jasno :P). Na zabieg udajmy się z kimś lub wróćmy taksówką bo szkoda naszego zdrowia. Osobiście całość wykonania korekcji EBK oceniam na 8-9/10 ponieważ mała suchość oka została a czy coś z wady zostało to dowiem się niedługo.

----------


## Dzej_dzej

Jestem po miesięcznej kontroli, wszystko bardzo dobrze się zagoiło. Wykazało mi +0,5, ale Pani stwierdziła, że to normalne. Szczerze mówiąc nie odczuwam tego, tablice przeczytałam całą bez problemu, a trochę się tego obawiałam, bo jeszcze czuję, że oczy szybciej mi się męczą, a badanie miałam po całym dniu pracy. Suchość oka też odczuwam, ale tylko rano tak jak ktoś wyżej napisał. Wahań widzenia nie mam żadnych, światła w nocy też już mi się nie rozmywają. Ogólnie żałuję, że wcześniej nie zrobiłam zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też jestem po EBK. Minęło już pół roku od korekcji. Zabieg się udał. Od razu po korekcji była ogromna różnica w widzeniu. Wada została usunięta i widziałam świetnie bez okularów. Tak jest to dziś. Jeżeli chodzi o suchośc w oku, to na początku rzeczywiście trochę dokuczała, ale w tej chwili jest już ok. Wszystkie dolegliwości przeszły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To super, gratuluję udanej korekcji. A jak dużą wadę miałaś przed korekcją? Ja mam -5, czekam na wizytę i nie wiem, czy się zakwalifikuję do EBK. A bardzo mi zależy właśnie na tej metodzie korekcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem 8 m-cy po zabiegu ( -2,5 i astygmatyzm). Początki nie były najprzyjemniejsze, jak u każdego. W tym momencie zapomniałam już, ze miałam jakikolwiek zabieg. To najlepsza decyzja w moim życiu. Widzę niemal idealnie. Wzrok poprawia się małymi kroczkami, co jakiś czas. Jak już pisałam wielokrotnie. Cierpliwości  :Smile: 

Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej!
Ja miałam robione dwie metody: Mikrosoczewkowa korekta wzroku (Lentivu) i EBK.
Przy pierwszej prawe oko poszło super. 30 sek (20 sek pod laserem, 10 przy wyjęciu sztucznie stworzonej lentikuli) i po sprawie. Przy lewym niestety oko mi drgnęło... Pani doktor próbowała ręcznie coś z tym zrobić ale rogówka już była trochę spuchnięta i dostałam sterydy. Odczekaliśmy pół godziny i spróbowała jeszcze raz (bez lasera). Niestety nie dało rady więc miałam zgłosić się kolejnego dnia. Laser nie dociął rogówki, a Pani doktor dla mojego dobra stwierdziła, że nie będzie tego robić na siłę tylko odczekamy 3 miesiące i zrobimy metodą EBK.
Odczekaliśmy  :Wink:  Oko się podgoiło i można było zrobić EBK (najgorszy był okres przed zabiegiem bo przez tydzień nie mogłam nosić okularów i soczewki a możecie się domyślić jak to jest patrzeć jednym okiem z wadą -3,75 a drugim..0)
Sam zabieg bezbolesny, aczkolwiek czułam lekki swąd spalenizny. Tym razem obeszło się be komplikacji. Po 20 minutach od zabiegu znieczulenie puściło... i tu zaczęła się gehenna. Silniejsze tabletki niż ketonal nie dawały rady... Dopiero na 3 dzień po zabiegu mogłam przejść na Apap Extra i w miarę jakoś się czułam.

Od Lentivu minęło pół roku, a widzenie jest idealne- na dobrą sprawę już po 3 dniach było super i mogłam normalnie funkcjonować.
Od EBK minęły 3 miesiące. Byłam na kontroli i mam lekki astygmatyzm ale widzenie będzie się jeszcze poprawiało (może to trwać nawet do roku!)
Jestem szczególnym (jednym z nielicznych) przypadkiem, któremu drgnęło oko w trakcie pracowania laseru (nawet opiszą mój przypadek :P)

Podsumowując:
Mimo stresu (przez komplikacje) i bólu uważam że warto  :Smile: 
Ból jest chwilowy ale widzenie w HD  ( :Big Grin: ) wszystko wynagradza).

Cieszę się, że trafiłam na Panią doktor Barbarę Czarnotę- bardzo kompetentna, a przy tym i sympatyczna Pani.
Mimo komplikacji zapewniła mnie, że wszystko będzie dobrze i będę normalnie widzieć i tak też się stało  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam EBK. Jestem jeszcze świeżynką, bo dopiero upływa drugi tydzień od zabiegu. Natomiast już się czuję na tyle dobrze, że pozwalam sobie na wchodzenie do netu od czasu do czasu, ale tak żeby jeszcze nie obciążać za bardzo oczu. Chociaż wszystko jest ok i nie miałam też jakiś problemów z gojeniem. W sumie to już po dwóch dniach czułam się normalnie. Tak więc polecam tę metodę. U mnie sprawdziła się w 100%.

----------


## Grzegorz B.

Ja jestem 7 tygodni po zabiegu EBK. Na lewym oku miałem -5,5 na prawym -0,75. Robiłem tylko lewe. Jestem facetem przed 40 co jest to o tyle istotne, że czasem lekarze odradzają laserową korektę w tym wieku. Miałem mieć zabieg robiony metodą Lentiv ale podczas zabiegu poruszyłem okiem, przez co lekarz zdecydował zakończyć EBK. 
Zabieg bezbolesny. Następne dwa dni bardzo niefajne. Trzeba leżeć, inaczej zaczyna boleć. Uważam, że sumie to "dobry" ból - dzięki niemu wiadomo co można, a czego nie. Jakbym się kręcił i łaził to na pewno nie przyspieszyłoby gojenia. Natomiast jak się leży, to nawet tabletki przeciwbólowe nie są potrzebne (drugiego dnia już nie brałem). Poza tym przez te pierwsze dwa dni ogromny światłowstręt. Potem już wszystko z górki. Jednak dobre widzenie przychodziło bardzo powoli! Generalnie po kilku dniach było już w miarę ok z daleka, natomiast z bliska bardzo słabo, czytanie czy komputer idą w odstawkę (ja akurat radziłem sobie prawym okiem). Po ok dwóch tygodniach widzenie z daleka było już bardzo dobre natomiast widzenie z bliska cały czas się stabilizowało. Teraz z bliska jest już ok. Z daleka jest doskonale - to niesamowite uczucie, jak z -5,5 mam 0. Jestem zachwycony, wcześniej wydawało mi się, że prawym okiem z -0,75 widzę całkiem dobrze, a teraz wiem w jakim złudzeniu żyłem  :Smile: 

Jakbym miał mieć robione obojga oczy metodą EBK, to naraz bym się nie zdecydował przez to, że widzenie z bliska długo jest kiepskie. Wolałbym zrobić jedno oko i po ustabilizowaniu się widzenia drugie. 

Robiłem w Optegrze w Szczecinie - z obsługi jestem zadowolony. Wszystko zostało mi wyjaśnione przed zabiegiem. Mogłem swobodnie zadawać pytania .Nie mam kompetencji aby wypowiadać się na temat fachowości personelu ale przed zabiegiem byłem na wizycie u pana profesora Lubińskiego (ogromny szacunek - operował także moją żonę) i na pytanie, czy mógłby w Szczecinie polecić jakąś klinikę robiącą korektę laserową wskazał właśnie Optegrę. Aha i zwrócono mi różnicę w cenie po nieudanym podejściu do Lentiv (EBK jest tańsze).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Ja chciałabym zachęcić i polecić metodę EBK. U mnie wszystko poszło gładko mimo, że dzisiaj jest dopiero 3 doba po zabiegu. Zabieg robiony w Gdyni w Poniedziałek. Wada początkowa -3,25 i astygmatyzm. Po zabiegu przeciwbólowe, ciemny pokój i spać. Bolało. Spuchlam. Wtorek to samo ale mniej. Wyszłam z domu wieczorem. Środa za mgłą ale bez bólu. W dniu dzisiejszym funkcjonowałam normalnie chociaż w okularach przeciwsłonecznych, na badaniu kontrolnym doktor powiedział, że zagojone i ściągnął soczewkę opatrunkową. Wada po badaniu to -0.25 i -0.50 czyli jak na ten etap sukces. Generalnie widzę bardzo dobrze ale bez szału (dostałam też zgodę na prowadzenie samochodu na krótkich odcinkach)  :Smile:  Za tydzień kolejna wizyta mam nadzieję, że będzie  0  :Smile: 
pozdrawiam, 
Emi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej... Jestem po zabiegu EBK w CMO Laser. Też tak mam. Na jedno oko dobrze, natomiast drugie raczej nie ma rewelacji, daje wiele do życzenia :Frown: . Jestem co prawda 2 tygodnie po zabiegu, czyli niedawno. Mam nadzieję, że to wszystko wróci do normy, choć poprawę widzę. Małe napisy z bliska bardzo dobrze, natomiast z daleka źle. Pani doktor mówiła, żeby słabsze oko ćwiczyć. Zostaje wizyta, która mam za 3 tygodnie i zobaczymy, co się okaże. Pozdrawiam wszystkich. 
Małgosia

----------


## lola87

Po EBK zazwyczaj rekonwalescencja trwa parę tygodni. Możesz być dobrej myśli. Nie można się forsować przede wszystkim. Są też metody mniej inwazyjne po których dochodzi sie do siebie o wiele szybciej - parę dni. Ja miałam np. Lentivu zabieg. Tym bardziej jesterm zadowolona że nawet letnią zniżkę jakąś mieli więc pare stówek w kieszeni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko martwię się, bo jestem 4 tygodnie po EBK , a z daleka widzę niezbyt rewelacyjnie. Czy to minie... Tym się martwię. Z bliska jes super. Widzę maleńkie litery,a przed zabiegiem było kiepskie widzenie. Czy ten rozmazany i niewyraźny obraz z daleka minie? Kontrolę mam we środę...
Małgosia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam EBK w optegrze juz jakiś czas temu. Moge wszystkich uspokoić dochdzenie do siebie trochę trwa ale warto się przemęczyć. Też byłam bardzo zaniepokojona na pierwszej kontroli że jeszcze nie wszystko jest tak jak trzeba ale mnie uspokoilii powiedzieli ze z czasem wszystko wydobrzeje i mieli racje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Miałem korekcję tą metodą tydzień temu. Pierwszy dzień po ketonalu i znieczuleniach to było tylko lekkie pieczenie, gorzej zrobiło się drugiego dnia: pieczenie było dużo mocniejsze i znowu musiałem brać ketonal. Trzeciego dnia już było lepiej a czwartego dnia zupełnie ustało. Piątego dnia miałem kontrole na której sprawdzili tylko mój wzrok a potem pani ściągnęła mi soczewki ochronne i obejrzała oko a następnie stwierdziła że ładnie się goi i kazała przyjść po 2 miesiącach. Byłem lekko zdziwiony że tylko tyle i dopiero po takim czasie druga kontrola. Jeśli chodzi o widzenie to prawym jest dobre chociaż chyba jeszcze nie idealne a lewym prawie tak jak prawym ale lekko odstaje i zauważyłem tez ze jak szybko obrócę głowę to po lewej stronie widzenia jakby za nosem obraz mi się jakby zamazuje przez krotki moment. Może po prostu przesadzam ale takie mam wrażenie i mam nadzieje ze minie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich laserowiczów.

----------


## Amma

EBK w Optegrze? ja sie zastanawiam nad Lentivu...łapię się na taki zabieg ale szczerze mówiąc chce jak najszybciej normalnie funkcjonować bo nie mogę sobie pozwolić na długie dochodzenie do siebie. a takei Lentivu wiem ze pozwoli mi normalnie funkcjonować już po paru dniach!

----------


## soksana88

Moim zdaniem lepiej zdecydowac sie na zabieg Lentivu w  klinice Optegra ze chcoiażby z tego względu ,ze np .powracasz do normalnegożycia juz następnego dnia , nie majkichs przeciwwskazań do wysiłku fizycznego , jedynie samolotem np nie wolno latac do 3 dni , a takie rzeczy jak basen w morzu czy jeziorze masz zabronione tylko na 7 dni  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Czy po 3 tygodniach od zabiegu można już przemywać oczy bieżącą wodą? Bo póki co myłem je gazikami i solą fizjologiczną.

----------


## nikola.r

Witam Was,
przeczytałam cały wątek i się trochę przestraszyłam szczerze mówiąc!
Byłam dwa dni temu na badaniach kwalifikacyjnych, miałam nadzieję, że zakwalifikuję się do Lentivu jednak przez moją cienką rogówkę będę miała wykonany zabieg EBK.
Oczywiście zostałam poinformowana o dłuższym gojeniu się i o bólu/dyskomforcie trzy dni po zabiegu, lecz nie wchodziłam w szczegóły bo zapewniono mnie o lekach przeciwbólowych....Teraz jak przeczytałam jak to wygląda od tej strony pacjenta to aż się za głowę złapałam ! Już zaczełam się denerwowac mimo to, że do 13.10.16 jeszcze sporo czasu - ale ja taka boidupa jestem :/
Ogólnie mam wadę -4,25 i -4,5 i na lewym oku mały astygmatyzm. Mówiono mi o tym, że nie mogą mi zagwarantować że do konca zycia nie będę nosic już okularów, że niekoniecznie moja wada zrówna się do 0, lecz zdecydowałam się na tą operację/zabieg. Mam niestety kompleksy co do noszenia okularów, a soczewek od ok 5 lat nie potrafiłam sobie dobrać odpowiednich.... 
Jeszcze jedna myśl przyszła mi do głowy - mój tata miał kilka dobrych lat temu (czyli w momencie gdy byla pierwsza klinika w Polce) miał laserową korekcję wzroku, która się nie powiodła i zostały mu jedynie szare blizny na oku. Mam jednak nadzieję, że było to spowodowane jedynie tym, że była to nowość , która może nie do końca została dopracowana i stąd taki efekt.. Nie sądzę by było to "dziedziczne" (??). Ze stresu i strachu zapomniałam nadmienić tej informacji (pytania) podczas badań kwalifikacyjnych...

Zabieg będę mieć w Szczecinie, w Optegrze. Odezwę się oczywiście -w miarę możliwości i mojego stanu- po zabiegu i podzielę się "wrażeniami" .
Jeśli możecie, uspokójcie mnie i powiedzcie że będzie dobrze!! :P

Pozdrawiam,
Nikola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem 2 miesiące po zabiegu EBK. I dopiero po 1,5 miesiąca zaczęła się poprawa dla mnie odczuwalna. Miesiąc po zabiegu na wizycie było bardzo źle. Nie mogłam przeczytać tablicy. Zwłaszcza lewym okiem. Prawe było w miarę. Pani doktor powiedziała, że nabłonek jest porowaty, falisty i dostałam dodatkowo dwie maści na noc i na dzień. Byłam też przerażona, bo tyle czasu, a tu nie było poprawy. Już zaczynałam wątpić, że niepotrzebnie poddałam się zabiegowi. Ale...po jakimś czasie od tej wizyty zauważyłam poprawę. Kiedy nadejdzie wizycie ostatnio 28 września Pani doktor zbadała moje oczy, ja przeczytałam z tablicy ostatni rząd cyferek, tych najmniejszych. Moja rogówka wygoiła się super. Pani doktor powiedziała, że jest ślicznie, a przy mojej Hashimoto i przy cylindrach, to normalne, że tak jest. I to prawda, że rekonwalescencja, to sprawa indywidualna, ale te dwa miesiące, to minimum, żeby poprawa była widoczna. A wierzę, że będzie jeszcze lepiej. Moja pani doktor jest bardzo zadowolona z efektów zabiegu, a ja szczęśliwa. Ale pamiętajcie, dużo cierpliwości trzeba, czasu...A przede wszystkim należy dbać o siebie, stosować się do zaleceń, przyjmować na czas leki, to bardzo ważne!!! Kochani będzie dobrze!!! Tylko trzeba czasu, wiem to że swojego doświadczenia. Jeśli macie pytania, to chętnie odpowiem. Pozdrawiam wszystkich laserowiczów...
Małgosia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! 3 miesiące temu miałam zabieg w Warszawie w CMO Laser, wada -8.00 i -7.5 oraz astygmatyzm. Goiło się dobrze aż pod koniec 3 ms pojawiło się zamglenie na lewym oku, żadne sterydy nie pomagają, lekarz robi okrągłe oczy i nie wie co z tym robić. Masakra. Ta korekcja największy bląd mojego życia

----------


## Jaśka900

> Witam! 3 miesiące temu miałam zabieg w Warszawie w CMO Laser, wada -8.00 i -7.5 oraz astygmatyzm. Goiło się dobrze aż pod koniec 3 ms pojawiło się zamglenie na lewym oku, żadne sterydy nie pomagają, lekarz robi okrągłe oczy i nie wie co z tym robić. Masakra. Ta korekcja największy bląd mojego życia


o kurcze masakra... ja zapisałam się na wizytę kwalifikacyjną na zabieg Lentivu, mam nadzieję, że faktycznie dojdę do siebie tak szybko jak mówicie, bo nie chcę spędzać miesiąca czy więcej na pilnowaniu się i ograniczaniu, nie mam na to czasu...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ja 27 października mam zabieg laserem EBK w OKO LASER, ale zaczynam się bać po przeczytaniu postów.

----------


## parafa

jakiego specjalistę polecacie jeśli chodzi o laserową korektę wzroku? szukam dobrego specjalisty we Wrocławiu i okolicach, kogo możecie polecić?

----------


## Nikkkki.r

Hej, ja już po zabiegu jestem 8 dni. Wczoraj miałam wizytę kontrolna i zdjęcie soczewek. Pani doktor powiedziała że wszystko się ładnie goi, umówiłam się na kolejną wizytę za dwa miesiące. Mówili, że pierwsze trzy dni to umieralnia ale ja cierpialam tylko dzień zaraz po zabiegu, oko lewe strasznie bolało,  później z dnia na dzień szczypanie ustepowalo i obeszło się bez ketonalu  :Smile: . Widzę nawet fajnie pomijając jeszcze brak ostrości i lekkie rozdwajanie / rozmazywanie się. Jak na razie jestem zadowolona z efektów,  zobaczymy jak będzie dalej. Sam zabieg bardzo nieprzyjemny, ale jak ja dałam radę to każdy da radę! I of razu mówię - nie boli nic a nic  :Smile:  po zdjęciu soczewek nadal oczy robia się suche wieczorami albo w pomieszczeniach z włączonym grzaniem / ostrym światłem,  uczucie ciała obcego trochę mniejsze ale jeszcze czuć że coś tam się goi. Jak na razie wszystko bardzo na +!  Pozdrawiam :*

----------


## parafa

ja chcę się poddać ze względów zdrowowtnych laserowej korekcie wzoru, sporo pozytynych opinii we Wrocławiu ma klinika Spektrum, mają też swietną kadrę dlatego mam zamiar udać się do nich na konsultacje.

----------


## Luca

Dziekuje wszytskim za podzielenie sie swoimi doswiadczeniami, caly watek przeczytalam.

Mam miec EBK za tydzien w Szczecinie - wada mala, ale nie znosze sie w okularach: -1.75 w obu oczach.

 Musze przyznac, ze nie spodziewalam sie, ze az tak zle moze byc i ze az tak dlugo sie beda oczy goic jak wielu z was! Dlatego mam pewne watpliwosci.

Najbardziej obawiam sie calego okresu rekonwalescencji. Pracuje przy komputerze bitych 8h dziennie albo i dluzej. Pracodawce powiadomilam, ze bede miala zwolnienie lekarskie na tydzien. A teraz czytajac wasze komenatrze zrzedla mi mina i trudno mi sobie wyborazic, ze bede siedziec juz po 7 dniach caly dzien przed monitorem, skoro wtedy mozna miec jeszcze spore dolegliwosci i nieostrosc widzienia. Nie wiem, co robic. Zwolnienie lek. na dluzej niz tydzien to naprawde sporo i nie jest to oczywscie w pracy mile widziane...

Nie wiem, jak Wy sobie z tym poradziliscie?

Pozdrawiam,
Luca

----------


## Mrówek

hej. Jestem informatykiem. Miałem EBK w Szczecinie (MSW / Dom Lekarski) 21 września 2016. Wróciłem do pracy po 6 dniach... było ciężko. Okropny światłowstręt który zmalał, ale jeszcze czasem mnie dopada. Tydzień temu w kinie nie mogłem patrzeć na ekran jak były jasne sceny. 

Przy kompie pierwsze 2 tyg siedziałem w przyciemnianych okularach i jasności monitora zjechanej na 10-15%... Ale dałem radę. Teraz już bez przyciemnianych okularów, ale jasność monitora sobie wciąż skręcam. PRzy oglądaniu filmów wieczorem też bywa ciężko. Najgorzej jest jak są mocne kontrasty. Jak w pomieszczeniu jest jasno, to można wysiedzieć, jak się robi ciemno... to trzeba zapalić światło albo przygasić monitor.

Po za tym cały czas utrzymuje mi się tzw "podwójne widzenie" jak patrzę w dal. Wyczytałem na forum (i od lekarki) że na to trzeba więcej czasu... więc czekam. Ogólnie z operacji jestem zadowolony, dolegliwości do przeżycia.Samochodem jeżdżę bez problemów, efekt "halo" traktuje raczej jako ciekawostkę niż coś nie do zniesienia. Jak nosiłem okulary, to wystarczyło że ich pół godziny nie przetarłem i efekty bywały gorsze  :Wink:

----------


## Luca

@Mrowek, dzieki za odpowiedz! Bede miec w tym samym miejscu zabieg. Czyli w Twoim wypadku dalo sie po tygodniu wrocic do pracy przed kompem, tylko ze nie bylo lekko. Czy wzrok Ci sie poprawil po zabiegu czy musiales nosic nadal stare okulary i jesli tak, to jak dlugo? Czy moze od razu przesiadles sie na przeciwsloneczne?

----------


## Mrówek

Wzrok od razu dobry, nie musiałem nosić okularów. W zasadzie zaraz po zabiegu widziałem lepiej niż teraz  :Wink:  (ten efekt podwójnego widzenia w dali który powoli ustępuje / zmienia się) Okulary przeciwsłoneczne od razu, i polecam mocno ciemne  :Smile:  najlepiej rowerówki, żeby z boku nie wpadało światło. Ale powiem ci szczerze, różnica diametralna, tylko że ja przed korekcją miałem 5.25... Teraz chodzę / prowadzę auto, siedzę przy kompie bez. Literki na tej stronie (monitor 24") widzę spkoojnie z 2m

----------


## Nikola.r

Ja miałam zabieg 13.10 i do tEj pory mam wrażenie "brudnych okularów"  - niewyraznego widzenia z bliska i dosyć daleka.  Na zewnątrz nadal noszę okulary przeciwsłoneczne,  a ekran telefonu przyciemniony na max (z kompa nadal nie mogę korzystać bo dziwnie mi się patrzy).  Ale ja również miałam duża wadę tak jak przedmowca, bo -4,5 i -4,25 więc w tej chwili widzę na tyle dobrze by się poruszać, prowadzić auto bez okularow ale nie jest to jeszcze pełna ostrość. W Twoim przypadku jak będziesz musiała wrócić po tygodniu przed komputer to trochę srogo  :Frown:  
Ps ja też miałam w Szcz. ale w Optegrze  :Smile:

----------


## Mrówek

mnie najbardziej martwi to podwójne widzenie (ghosting) Też to masz? Szczególnie widoczne na lampach w nocy (lampy mają podwójne klosze/ smugi w dół) i kontrastowych napisach, jakby ktoś je skopiował niżej i wkleił jeszcze raz półprzezroczyste... widoczne na dalszych rzeczach. :/ już 1,5miesiąca mnie to męczy

----------


## Nikola.r

Mrówek, ja mam tak, że np jak prowadzę auto i widzę zegar odliczajacy minuty to mi się cyfry podwajaja ,zamiast 25 widzę np 225 ale jak skupie wzrok to jest ok. Wieczorem widzę jedynie rozproszenie się swiatla, czyli smugi ale nie rozdwajaja mi się.  Oczywiście wieczorem takie światło mnie razi,  drażni więc nawet wtedy nie wsiadam za kółko. Jak do tej pory to chyba sie już przyzwyczailam
 Do niecalkowitej ostrości widzenia ale czuję się z tym coraz pewniej (a może to poprawa  :Big Grin: ). Okaże się 19.12 na wizycie kontrolnej  :Smile:

----------


## Zamyślona

Od kilku tygodni intensywnie myślę nad takim zabiegiem... tak mi to w głowę weszło, że chyba zapiszę się na badania kwalifikacyjne, choćby żeby sprawdzić czy mam szanse  :Smile:   Jaką klinikę polecacie w Warszawie ?  :Smile:

----------


## Mrówek

nikola - to masz trochę na odwrót niż ja  :Smile:  u mni rozdwaja się z daleka, a z bliska żyleta  :Smile:  no ale czekam... dzisiaj odnoszę wrażenie że jest sporo lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od kilku tygodni intensywnie myślę nad takim zabiegiem... tak mi to w głowę weszło, że chyba zapiszę się na badania kwalifikacyjne, choćby żeby sprawdzić czy mam szanse   Jaką klinikę polecacie w Warszawie ?


Hej....
Ja miałam w Warszawie w CMO Laser na Grzybowskiej. I polecam panią doktor Archacką. Po zabiegu byłam na kontroli po tygodniu, a później co 4 tygodnie, bo takie były zalecenia pani doktor. Obecnie jestem 3 miesiące po zabiegu, tydzień temu ostatnia wizyta była. Teraz kolejna za 3 miesiące. Jeśli jest coś nie tak, pani doktor zaleca leki, ale najważniejsze, trzeba się stosować do zaleceń i DBAĆ o siebie!! Jeśli masz jakieś pytania, to chętnie odpowiem. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia- :Smile:

----------


## Fransisco

w moim przypadku bardzo skuteczna metoda okazała się laserowa korekcja wzroku metoda lentivu . zabieg trwa krótko , jest mega bezpieczny i szybko doszedłem do siebie  :Wink:  na następny dzien mogłem juz wrócić do pracy , chodzć na spacery itd  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej wszystkim, miałem ebk w Krakowie 26.10.2016. wada bardzo mała (L-0,75, P-0,5), ale musiałem sobie wyzerować, by móc starać się (i nie odpaść od razu) do jednostek powietrzno-desantowych. przydzielono mi ebk, jako najlepszą dla mnie, z opisów Pani dr dowiedziałem się, że jest to najbezpieczniejsza metoda, że do 2dni po zabiegu może konkretnie boleć i że po tych dwóch dniach będę widział bardzo ostro i wyraźnie(co nie jest prawdą). Sam zabieg bezbolesny, jednak prawie 4godziny (od 10.30 do 14.15) czekania na niego, to delikatnie mówiąc lekka przesada. po zabiegu lekkie pieczenie, które szybko minęło i lekki światłowstręt, byłem pozytywnie zaskoczony, naiwnie myśląc, że tak właśnie te pierwsze dwa dni będą wyglądać. Spokojnie poszedłem spać i o 2 w nocy zerwało mnie pieczenie i konkretny światłowstręt, ketanol nic nie pomagał, choć wziąłem podwójną dawkę dobową. po 24 godzinach męczarni i leżenia plackiem pod kocem zaczęło się poprawiać, a po 48 godzinach zaczynałem jako tako funkcjonować. 5 dni po zabiegu zdejmowanie soczewek-wzrok od razu się pogorszył-nie tyle ostrość, co nastąpiło podwójne widzenie-które z dnia na dzień się polepsza. dziś jestem 12 dni po zabiegu, ostrość oceniam ok, poza podwójnym widzeniem i szybszym męczeniem się wzroku nie mam żadnych niedogodności. Jak kto ma jakieś pytania to chętnie odpowiem.

----------


## Zamyślona

> Hej....
> Ja miałam w Warszawie w CMO Laser na Grzybowskiej. I polecam panią doktor Archacką. Po zabiegu byłam na kontroli po tygodniu, a później co 4 tygodnie, bo takie były zalecenia pani doktor. Obecnie jestem 3 miesiące po zabiegu, tydzień temu ostatnia wizyta była. Teraz kolejna za 3 miesiące. Jeśli jest coś nie tak, pani doktor zaleca leki, ale najważniejsze, trzeba się stosować do zaleceń i DBAĆ o siebie!! Jeśli masz jakieś pytania, to chętnie odpowiem. Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia-


Dziękuję za informację  :Smile:  A co do leków to tylko krople do oczu czy coś jeszcze się stosuje ?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,
Miałam zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku metoda Lasik ponad 2 lata temu. Wada: OP -4 i -3.5 CYL, OL -5 i -3.25 CYL. Oko lewe wada zeszła do 0, na prawym został mały astygmatyzm i z czasem doszła dalekowzroczność +1.5. Decyzja Rekorekta metoda Lasek z powodu zbyt cienkiej rogówki. Miałam zabieg 14.10.16. Dwa dni po nie widziałam wiele. Wszystko za mgłą, niewyraźne. Po 4 dniach zdjęcie soczewki. Uczucie obcego ciała w oku przez cały dzień nawet przy zamkniętym oku, nie mogłam go nawet otworzyć. Powrot do kliniki i ponowne założenie soczewki na 2 kolejne dni. Dokładnie tydzień po zabiegu ponowne zdjęcie soczewki. Było już lepiej ból minął. Widzenie niewyraźne przez cały dzień jakbym patrzyła przez mleczna ścianę. Na drugi dzień trochę lepiej. A potem żadnej poprawy przez ok 2 tygodnie. Byłam załamana. Wizyta w klinice. Powiedzieli ze jest ok jak na 2-3 tygodnie po zabiegu. Wiedziałam ze to będzie długa i powolna rekonwalescencja ale żeby żadnej poprawy przez 2 tygodnie? Myślałem ze cos poszło nie tak. Przeszukałam cały internet w poszukiwaniu informacji aż znalazłam to forum. Okazało sie ze nie jestem osamotniona w swoim problemie. Ze poprawa może sie zacząć nawet po 5-6 tygodniach. To mnie naprawdę pocieszyło. I rzeczywiście od ok 4 dni wzrok zaczął sie poprawiać. Malutka różnica w widzeniu każdego dnia. Wiem ze jeszcze długa droga przede mną do uzyskania pełnej ostrości ale najważniejsze ze sie poprawia. życzę cierpliwości wszystkim. Grunt to nie tracić nadzieji i dać na luz (u mnie było ciężko z tym luzem przez długi czas  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich. Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gojenie/rekonwalescencja to sprawa indywidualna i zdarza się, że proce ten jest długofalowy. Nie każdy ma tyle szczęścia, że zaraz po zabiegu widzi idealnie. Czasami potrzeba więcej czasu na zagojenie oczu. Ja akurat należę do tych szczęśliwców, u których od razu po korekcji było dobrze. Z tym, że miałam robioną korekcję metodą EBK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to znaczy, że nie odczuwałaś żadnych dolegliwości po EBK? Jak długo goiły się oczy u Ciebie? Ja też będę miała korekcję tą metodą w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za informację  A co do leków to tylko krople do oczu czy coś jeszcze się stosuje ?


Hej...
Leki są dostosowywane do każdego indywidualnie. Ponieważ u każdego rekonwalescencja przebiega inaczej. Poza kroplami miałam przepisane żel do oczu i maść. Stosuję zgodnie z zaleceniami pani doktor. Suche oko, to coś co daje dyskomfort, ale leki pomagają. Ja jestem zadowolona. Ale pamiętajcie trzeba na siebie uważać i DBAĆ o siebie. No i oczywiście cierpliwości dla wszystkich, bo to podstawa. Mnie pani doktor uprzedzała, że tak może być. I faktycznie wszystko wymaga czasu, ale wiem że było warto, bo teraz świat jest przejrzysty i co więcej... bóle głowy  , które miałam zmniejszyły się ogromnie, z czego jestem bardzo zadowolona . Pozdrawiam serdecznie i jeśli coś, służę pomocą i informacją

----------


## Zamyślona

Mam nadzieję, że u mnie organizm zareaguje delikatnie i nie będę miała tego zespołu suchego oka. Już nawet zadzwoniłam umówić się na wizytę, jestem podekscytowana. Jeszcze jedno, masz może jakieś wskazówki co do pierwszej wizyty, trzeba się jakoś specjalnie przygotować ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na pierwszą wizytę nie musisz jakoś szczególnie się przygotować. To będzie wizyta kwalifikująca się do zabiegu. Musisz tylko nastawić się, że będzie to trwało jakieś dwie godziny. Będą szczegółowe badania. I tyle... Życzę powodzenia

----------


## Zamyślona

Dziękuję za informację, w takim razie muszę plany zmienić. Wizyta już w tym tygodniu, nie mogę się doczekać.

----------


## parafa

Moim zdaniem najważniejsze jest bezpieczeństwo i wybór odpowiedniej metody leczenia. Każde oko jest inne, ma inne warunki do przeprowadzenia zabiegu. Ponadto w czasie zabiegu może okazać się, że zatwierdzona metoda chirurgiczna nie będzie sprawdzała się  u tego konkretnego pacjenta. W każdym razie metoda EBK jest metodą sprawdzoną, więc warto się jej poddać.

----------


## Koloradoo

Czy ktoś miał może doświadczenia z dr. Markiem Ćwirko z ośrodka Spektrum we Wrocławiu? Planuję korekcję wady metodą LKWW czyli dość tradycyjną. Rodzaj meotdy mnie nie zastanawia ale szukam opinii o lekarzu i miejscu. 

Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie opinie i wskazówki.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Zamyślona

I po badaniach. Ogromnie się cieszę, bo zostałam zakwalifikowana do laserowej korekcji wzroku, będę miała EBK na początku grudnia.

----------


## Marekko

Miałem laesrową koręcję wzroku metodą Lentivu. Rzeczywiście szybko wróciłem do aktywności, nic mi się nie działo z oczami po zabiegu, nieinwazyjny zabieg, więc wszystko musi być ok. Mi zabieg przeprowadzał lekarz Dominik Uram z Optegry  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś może polecić mi dobrą klinikę w Lublinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Lublinie słyszałam o tylko o jednej klinice. Ale powiem Ci, że mieszkam pomiędzy Warszawą a Lublinem (bliżej mam do tego miasta) i zdecydowałam się na Warszawę.Dojazd nie stanowił dla mnie żadnego problemu. Najważniejsze, że byłam w rękach świetnych specjalistów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też miałam zabieg EBK w Warszawie. Jestem już ponad 4 miesiące po zabiegu. Opieka bardzo dobra. Pani doktor bardzo konkretna, jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Zamyślona

Zabieg miałam w zeszłym tygodniu i jest super. Wszystko jak opisywali w klinice, bez żadnych komplikacji. Bałam się że będę miała zespól suchego oka ale nic z tych rzeczy, normalnie jestem w siódmym niebie. Mam nadzieję, że nic nie wyskoczy do końca okresu rekonwalescencji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja miałam ebk 4 tygodnie temu. Nadal nie widzę zbyt dobrze, litery podwójne, zamglone.
Jak było po miesiacu i dalej? Czy i kiedy będzie lepiej?

Ania









> Witam,
> 24 lipca 2014 miałam robioną korekcję wzroku metodą EBK. Moja wada to -4,75 i - 3,50
> Sam zabieg trwał ok. 10-15 min i był całkowicie bezbolesny. W dniu zabiegu nie odczuwałam większych dolegliwości, ale też był on wykonywany ok. 16.30 więc do wieczora pozostało tylko kilka godzin. 
> Następne dwa dni były dość nieprzyjemne. Miałam spore kłopoty z otwieraniem oczu i niemal cały czas odczucia jakie się ma przy krojeniu ostrej cebuli. Zwykły Ibuprom czy Panadol łagodzi te odczucia. Po dwóch dniach dolegliwości minęły bezpowrotnie, ale ostrość wzroku była daleka od widzenia ostrego. Kontrola po 7 dniach od zabiegu polegała na sprawdzeniu ostrości widzenia i zdjęciu soczewek opatrunkowych - również wszystko odbyło się bezboleśnie. Lekarz poinformował mnie, że prze następne 2 tygodnie mogę jeszcze nie widzieć ostro, ponieważ nabłonek ciągle się nie wygoił całkowicie.
> Wszyscy Ci ,którzy noszą okulary wiedzą co znaczy widzieć nieostro - najczęściej obraz jest rozmazany. Po zabiegu to widzenie jest trochę inne. Czasami to jest tak jakby np napisy były podwójne - jeden jaśniejszy na spodzie a drugi wyraźniejszy jakby wyżej  Mam nadzieję, że po 2 tygodniach będę widziała idealnie.

----------


## Nie zarejeMrówstrowany

u mnie wciąż jest lekkie podwójne widzenie, szczególnie w nocy. latatnie w odległości 200m skłądają się z dwóch świecących kul jedna pod drugą oddzielonych smuga... wyglada to dziwnie. ale da się żyć. 

W dzień jak jesty ostre słońce widzę najlepiej, wręcz żyleta. Mimo to jak są daleko jakieś znaki drogowe np. ograniczenia prędkości... to widzę zdublowane litery pod spodem. Trochę to wkurza, ale i tak jest lepiej niż przedtem w okularach  :Smile: 

Po za tym odnoszę delikatne wrażenie że z tygodnia na tydzień się poprawia, powolutku.. jest lepiej i lepiej... ale nie idealnie.

----------


## Kumata

> Czy ktoś miał może doświadczenia z dr. Markiem Ćwirko z ośrodka Spektrum we Wrocławiu? Planuję korekcję wady metodą LKWW czyli dość tradycyjną. Rodzaj meotdy mnie nie zastanawia ale szukam opinii o lekarzu i miejscu. Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie opinie i wskazówki. Pozdrawiam!


Jeśli o Spektrum chodzi to tam wszyscy lekarze są z powołania i myślę, że to jedni z najlepszych. Osoby korzystające z kliniki mówią, że to eksperci najlepsi w całej Polsce. Ja osobiście miałam kontakt z dr Poznańskim, którego od siebie również mogę polecić.

----------


## Kumata

> Czy ktoś miał może doświadczenia z dr. Markiem Ćwirko z ośrodka Spektrum we Wrocławiu? Planuję korekcję wady metodą LKWW czyli dość tradycyjną. Rodzaj meotdy mnie nie zastanawia ale szukam opinii o lekarzu i miejscu. Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie opinie i wskazówki. Pozdrawiam!


Jeśli o Spektrum chodzi to tam wszyscy lekarze są z powołania i myślę, że to jedni z najlepszych. Osoby korzystające z kliniki mówią, że to eksperci najlepsi w całej Polsce. Ja osobiście miałam kontakt z dr Poznańskim, którego od siebie również mogę polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja miałam ebk 4 tygodnie temu. Nadal nie widzę zbyt dobrze, litery podwójne, zamglone.
> Jak było po miesiacu i dalej? Czy i kiedy będzie lepiej?
> 
> Ania


Witaj..
Nie przejmuj się Aniu. Po 4 tygodniach tak jest. Ja dopiero1.5 miesiąca po zabiegu zauważyłam poprawę. I poprawialo się z każdym dniem. Tylko pamiętaj, potrzeba czasu, więc musisz uzbroić się w cierpliwość. Na pewno będzie lepiej, zobaczysz. Stosuj się do zaleceń, przyjmuj leki, jak trzeba i będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrego widzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Tydzień temu miałem robioną korekcję metodą ebk. pierwsze 24 h po zabiegu,dramat. Oczy piekły,bolały i okropnie łzawiły.pierwsza noc nie przespana,ale pózniej już coraz lepiej. w 5 dzień po zabiegu już normalnie funkcjonowałem,prowadziłem samochód.w poniedziałek zostały ściągnięte soczewki opatrunkowe,prawe oko -idealne,lewe pozostała delikatna wada,rzędu 0,2 ale myślę że z biegiem czasu się unormuje. Widzenie z rana na oboje oczu idealne,dopiero wieczorem delikatnie lewe oko sie rozmazuje,lecz nie przeszkadza to w funkcjonowaniu. z każdym dniem coraz lepiej.

----------


## nikola.r

19.12 mam wizytę po 2 mies i mam nadzieje ze dowiem się czy została mi jakas wada na oczach, ale tak szczerze powiem ze w dzien , od ok 3 tygodni widzię idealnie ! W nocy troszkę światło mi się rozprasza i trochę razi jak np prowadzę samochód ale jest to do zniesienia. Jestem serio pod wrażeniem  ze już dwa miesiące żyje bez okularów i soczewek jak wcześniej nie było o tym mowy ! Wszystkim zastanawiającym się szczerze polecam wybranie laserowej korekcji wzroku bo jest to ogromna wygoda <3 . No i ten ból po zabiegu jest rekompensowany idealnym widzeniem po  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.Tydzień temu miałem robioną korekcję metodą ebk. pierwsze 24 h po zabiegu,dramat. Oczy piekły,bolały i okropnie łzawiły.pierwsza noc nie przespana,ale pózniej już coraz lepiej. w 5 dzień po zabiegu już normalnie funkcjonowałem,prowadziłem samochód.w poniedziałek zostały ściągnięte soczewki opatrunkowe,prawe oko -idealne,lewe pozostała delikatna wada,rzędu 0,2 ale myślę że z biegiem czasu się unormuje. Widzenie z rana na oboje oczu idealne,dopiero wieczorem delikatnie lewe oko sie rozmazuje,lecz nie przeszkadza to w funkcjonowaniu. z każdym dniem coraz lepiej.


Bardzo szybko doszłaś do siebie. Ja dopiero po dwóch tygodniach odważyłam się wsiąść za kierownicę. Chociaż przyznam, że czułam się całkiem dobrze już po kilku dniach.

----------


## Zamyślona

Ja jestem dwa tygodnie po zabiegu i jeszcze nie wsiadłam za kierownicę, ale to dlatego, że mam kogoś kto mnie wozi. Myślę, że gdyby mąż nie mógł to od paru dni mogłabym spokojnie prowadzić. Oczy się świetnie sprawują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w Lexum teraz jest promocja i do końca sierpnia są nowe ceny - niższe  zabiegów. można też załapać się na promocję razem raźniej i taniej - jeśli przyjdzie się w dwie osoby, to za wizytę kwalifikującą płaci się tylko raz


hmm ja tam promocjom nie ufam, ważna jest umowa między kliniką i pacjentem, która daje możliwość poprawy korekcji jeśli za pierwszym razem się nie udała przez okres 2. lat od zabiegu. Jakość wizyt po zabiegu, renoma, specjaliści.
Jak macie zbyt dużą różnicę w cenie EBK w Mavit lub Lexum to grubo podejrzane wg mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie patrzyłam na promocje, dla mnie najważniejsze jest zdrowie, nie chcę na nim oszczędzać. Zamierzając zrobić sobie korekcję, szukałam i czytałam informacje o klinikach i ich specjalistach. Brałam pod uwagę tylko Warszawę, jest tam kilka klinik, które oferują zabieg tego typu. Ostatecznie zdecydowałam się na klinikę prof. Szaflika. Aktualnie jestem 4 miesiące po zabiegu i jest super.

----------


## Celina

Witam, wczoraj rano miałam EBK. Oczy mnie w ogóle nie bolą, nie mam światłowstrętu. Czy to jest normalne? Nastawiałam się na ogromny ból po zabiegu, a tu nic. Jestem zaniepokojona.

----------


## Zamyślona

Celina tak nic, że nic? Ale może tak być, podobno jakieś dolegliwości mogą wystąpić ale nie muszą. W końcu każdy organizm inaczej reaguje, musisz być wielką szczęściarą. U mnie były  bóle głowy  i lekko rozmazany obraz, ale to wszystko się unormowało.

----------


## Ramzes.

Witam,

Jestem rok po zabiegu (EBK). W tym czasie w klinice byłem łącznie z wizytami kontrolnymi z pięć razy. Niestety miałem komplikacje: jakiś ostry stan zapalenia, przymglenia, wszystko stwierdzone ok 7 miesięcy po zabiegu. Doktor mówiła, że to przez brak noszenia ciemnych okularów i używki (nie palę, narkotyków nie biorę, czyli chyba alkohol miała na myśli). Owszem zdarza mi się wypić nawet jedno piwko dziennie, ale raz, że nie słyszałem o negatywnych skutkach picia po tak długim okresie, a dwa pierwsze piwko wypiłem gdzieś miesiąc po zabiegu. Na tej ostatniej wizycie dostałem receptę na jakieś krople i informację, że mam się zgłosić na kwalifikację do rekorekcji (bezpłatnej, kosz tylko kwalifikacji). 
Reasumując. Nie żałuję tych 5 tysięcy na zabieg, ale nie wszystko jest tak jak bym chciał. Aaa, wada skorygowana na tyle, że poruszam się bez okularów, ale do auta już zakładam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam 10 listopada mialam Ebk w Warszawie. Wada - 2.5 na op i ol. Dopiero od jakis 2 tygodni mysle pozytywnie bo szczerze to mialam takiego doła po zabiegu że nawet nie chce mi sie i tym pisac... W skrocie: operacja w czwartek, w piatek wieczoram zaczęły puchnąc mi powieki i uczucie klucia. Caly weekend nie moglam otworzyc oczu, łzawiły, puchły powieki no dramat W poniedzialek w stresie bylam juz w klinice Pani dr zdjęla mi soczewki bo powiedziala ze super się goi i wszystko jest ok. Siczewki zdejmuje się z kroplami znieczulającymi oczy więc przez pół godziny bylo super W drodze do domu krople puściły i kłucie w oku wróciło. Ale we wtirek zaczęło przechodzić. Niestety ostrość widzenia rownież.... i tak przez kilka tygodni bylo beznadziejnie bylam pewna ze zabieg sie nie udal lub ze sama sobie  cos zepsulam siedzac duzo na telefonie.  Do tego pobolewal mnie prawy oczodół.  Wizyta po miesiacu Jedno ok +1, drugie +0.5. Pani dr powiedziala, że przeciez mówią nam ze tak jest po zabuegu- mi nikt tego nie mowil No ale ok, zapewnila mnie ze wszystko sie ustabilizuje Dzis juz wiem ze jest o niebo lepiej Widze bardzo dobrze, prawe oko troszke slabsze Ale jest naprawde extra Po tych niepewnosciach sprzed kilku tygodni nie ma śladu Ale do miesiąca po zabiegu uwaźałam że to był błąd i ryczec mi się chciało. Jednak uważam że powinno sie ostrzegać pacjentów że mogą nie mieć możliwości powrotu do pracy w ciągu tygodnia czy dwoch jak to moźna wyczytac w necie Moim zdaniem te opinie pochodzą od osob ktorym zależy na tym zeby namowic nas na zabieg.... Ja nie pracuję zawodowo więc nie bylo dramatu, ale mialam oroblemy z jazdą autem w nocy  bylo to niemożliwe przez okolo miesiac. Aha co mnie zaskoczylo: balam sie efektu halo bo mam szerokie źrenice-nie mam go wcale, obecnie w nicy widze 100x lepiej jak w okularach przed.  Podsumowując jeśli możeciw pozwolic sobie na kilka tygodni laby w oczekiwaniu na ostre widzenie to polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To lekarz powinien Cię uprzedzić o możliwych dolegliwościach po zabiegu. Nikt tutaj nie namawia na zabiegi, tylko każdy pisze o swoich doświadczeniach i odczuciach. U mnie, ja i u kilku osób, które znam i miały robiony zabieg, czas gojenia oczu trwał do dwóch-trzech tygodni maks. Przy czym już po ok. tygodniu po zabiegu byli na chodzie. Ale zdarzają się przypadki, że rekonwalescencja może trwać dłużej, czego jesteś przykładem. Jest to sprawa bardzo indywidulana.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę cię nie żartuj że wierzysz że wszystkie pozytywne opinie na forach to opinie osób po zabiegu.... Samo to że znasz kilka osób po takiej operacji jest niespotykanie Ja nie znam żadnej oprocz mnie samej....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ależ jest to spotykane. Niepotrzebnie z góry zakładasz teorie spiskowe. Korekcja laserowa jest coraz bardziej popularna. A ja mam po prostu bardzo wielu znajomych i tyle  :Smile:  Skoro widzę, jak dobrze przeszli korekcję i że efekty zabiegu są ok, to chcę się tym podzielić na forum.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, 
> Ja chciałabym zachęcić i polecić metodę EBK. U mnie wszystko poszło gładko mimo, że dzisiaj jest dopiero 3 doba po zabiegu. Zabieg robiony w Gdyni w Poniedziałek. Wada początkowa -3,25 i astygmatyzm. Po zabiegu przeciwbólowe, ciemny pokój i spać. Bolało. Spuchlam. Wtorek to samo ale mniej. Wyszłam z domu wieczorem. Środa za mgłą ale bez bólu. W dniu dzisiejszym funkcjonowałam normalnie chociaż w okularach przeciwsłonecznych, na badaniu kontrolnym doktor powiedział, że zagojone i ściągnął soczewkę opatrunkową. Wada po badaniu to -0.25 i -0.50 czyli jak na ten etap sukces. Generalnie widzę bardzo dobrze ale bez szału (dostałam też zgodę na prowadzenie samochodu na krótkich odcinkach)  Za tydzień kolejna wizyta mam nadzieję, że będzie  0 
> pozdrawiam, 
> Emi


Cześć,
Minęło kilka miesięcy od zabiegu. Zapomniałam już czym są okulary i soczewki. Mało się ze szczęścia nie poplakalam jak udało mi się przeczytać wszytskie literki na tablicy. Widzę w HD albo i w 4k. Stosowalam krople nawilżające przez kilka tygodni ale kiedy zauważyłam, że nie ma takiej potrzeby odstawilam. Miałam też efekt halo ale znikal nawet nie jestem w stanie sobie przypomnieć kiedy.
Pozdrawiam,
Emi

----------


## KOBAS1982

Witam wszystkich! 
ze względu na moją wadę duży astygmatyzm ol -4,75, +1,50 OP -2,75 zaoferowali mi metodę FEMTOLASIK. (sam zabieg jak najbardziej do przeżycia) - najgorsze uczucie 3 dni po zabiegu, ale da sie przeżyć. Czy ktoś z Was  miał operowane duże cylindry ? jestem po operacji 13 dzień i powiem Wam że zaczynam się coraz bardziej martwić (obraz sie rozmazuje, słabe widzenie do dali, słaba ostrość) ciężka wręcz niemożliwa praca przed komputerem (stąd jeszcze l4) i beznadziejne samopoczucie  :Frown:  !!! dodam jeszcze że jedno oko lepiej widzi (ostrzej) czy ktoś z Was może coś napisać dobrego ? ja wiem że oko uczy się wszystkiego od nowa i ten okres rekonwalescencji może być długi (ale bez przesady) ;((( na kontroli dzisiejszej 13 dzień po operacji usłyszałem tylko tyle że (prawdopodobnie za 8 miesięcy trzeba będzie dokorygowac wadę) ____ byłem w takim szoku że niewiele się dopytywałem ;/ (SKORO wszyscy piszecie że wada stabilizuje się do 8 miesięcy to jakim cudem moja cudowna Pani dr. twierdzi że prawdopodobnie coś zostanie i trzeba będzie zrobić reoperację)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć piszę bo mam nie lada rozterkę moja wada to -8 i -7,75 bardzo chciałam zrobić zabieg Lentivu ale niestety nie mam na tyle grubej rogówki by przy takiej wadzie zejść do 0 tylko została by mi wada -2/-1 co mnie nie do końca pociesza, dlatego zaproponowano mi  metodę EBK gdzie mogę zredukować wadę do -1/0 co już  znacznie lepiej wygląda . I teraz moje pytanie czy faktycznie jest tak źle po EBK że wzrok wraca prze 2 miesiące bo ze względu na rodzaj wykonywanej pracy ( jestem farmaceutą) i dodatkowych zajęć nie wiem jak poradzę sobie z powrotem do pracy a strasznie marzę o tym by zrobić korekcję. Zastanawiam się też czy z racji dużej wady mój powrót do normalności będzie trwał jakoś dłużej? od czego w sumie to jest uzależnione  :Smile:  bardzo dziękuję za wszelka pomoc

----------


## inka99

Ja spróbowałam i efekty świetne. Jedynie oczy mi mocniej wysychały, więc zaczęłam używać Starazolinu Hydrobalance i jest ok  :Smile: 




> Na forach internetowych coraz częściej pisze się o nowej metodzie korekcji laserowej EBK. Tyle tylko, że jeszcze nie znalazłem wypowiedzi osoby po tej metodzie. Może ktoś na tym forum się zdecydował? 
> Jeśli nikt, to może podzielicie się wrażeniami z innych metod?

----------


## antilla

zastanów się jeszcze nad metodą Lasik, najbardziej popularna metoda leczenia oczu laserem, ja się jej poddałem w klinice Spektrum we Wrocławiu, zabieg szybki, bezbolesny, zero komplikacji po zabiegu, jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## bibitka

Jeśli mogę coś dodać to moja mama miała robione w Warszawie odmładzanie siatkówki oka laserem 2RT lekarz ją skierował na taki zabieg bo było naprawdę źle a na chwilę obecną świetnie sie czuję oczywiście jeździ nadal na kontrole itd no ale jest ok stwierdziła że najlepsza klinika okulistyczna i teraz wszystkim poleca laser2rt.pl dla zainteresowanych podaje strone można poczytać

----------


## nikola.r

Hej  :Smile:  Marzec jest piątym miesiącem po moim zabiegu EBK . Po dwóch miesiącach, na wizycie kontrolnej powiedziano mi, że mam bardzo suche oczy i powinnam częściej je zakrapiać, ponieważ sprzyja to gojeniu się i zrastaniu oka. Na badaniu wtedy pokazało mi ok -1 , ale na tablicy przeczytalam wszystko tak jak powinnam ! Mówiono mi, że urządzenie przekłamało przez moją suchość oka. Jak na tą chwile, po tylu miesiącach od zabiegu widzę bardzo dobrze, nie mniej jednak nie spodziewam się, że mam wadę 0 . Męczy mnie nadal suchość oka, ale sporadyczna. Może to jeszcze minie? Używam dalej kropli Hyal Drop które zostały mi przepisane. Może ktoś z was również ma problem z suchością i używa innych kropli , które pozostawiają efekt nawilżenia na dłużej?

Mimo wszystko, wszystkim wahającym się przed operacją - polecam ! Zycie w okularach/soczewkach , a bez...NIEBO A ZIEMIA <3

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jak narazię wolę nosić okulary i soczewki. Ja wybieram sprawdzony salon optyczny na Tarchominie na ulicy Ceramicznej 20.

----------


## karola532

mi zamiast ebk zaproponowali w gdańskim ArtLife SBK LASIK ze względu na to, że niby ten SBK LASIK jest delikatniejszy. co myślicie??? faktycznie tak jest?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[W



  Witam mam ten sam problem 15 dni po zabiegu ebk * 3,25   więc prawie nie widze jestem załamana jak wrócić do  pracy , mecze się żeby coś napisać kiedy to minie miał ktoś plusy usuwane 
QUOTE=Sławek-Duchu;111184]Witam

Troszeczkę się uspokoiłem po przeczytaniu waszych wpisów. Miałem korekcję obu oczu metodą EBK 9.10.2015.
Nosiłem okulary +4 na obu oczach, lecz coraz słabiej widziałem z bliska nawet w okularach. Po zdjęciu okularów nie widziałem dużych cyfr wielkości 5 cm ani z bliska i ledwo z daleka.  Chciałbym opisać moją sytuację gdyż korekcja plusów jest rzadsza. Zabieg przebiegł szybko i bezboleśnie, lecz psychika trochę szwankowała podczas zabiegu i zaczęło mnie mdlić, ale jakoś przetrwałem. Pierwsze dwa dni były najtrudniejsze, oczy szczypały i strasznie łzawiły, ale ból wystąpił niewielki dosłownie 2 razy. Od razu po operacji bez okularów widziałem z 15cm!!!. Dla mnie mega zmiana i prawie popłakałem się ze szczęścia po zabiegu. Po 1 tygodniu ściągnięcie soczewek ochronnych i wielkie oczekiwania, bo z daleka widziałem słabo (podobno przy plusach jest na odwrót) dobrze widzi się od razu z bliska a widzenie z daleka powraca powoli. Po ściągnięciu soczewek rozczarowanie - nadal z daleka nie widzę dobrze, obraz rozmyty. Dzisiaj mija 4 tydzień i trochę mam doła - z bliska nieźle mogę czytać ale powyżej 1m obraz nieostry, w końcu wiem dlaczego - WIDZĘ PODWÓJNIE. Bałem się że to jakiś skutek uboczny i tak już zostanie, ale mam nadzieję że to spowodowane zbyt suchym okiem (też mam problem po nocy otworzyć). Po zakropieniu kropelkami nawilżającymi przez 10-15 sekund widzę ostro daleko i blisko, lecz szybko to mija. Nazwałem to 15 sekund szczęścia.
za dwa dni umówiłem się na kontrolna wizytę i zobaczymy co się dzieje. Mam nadzieje że to suche oko i wszystko wróci do normy. Na razie funkcjonowanie ma bardzo utrudnione, nawet do monitora muszę czasami przysuwać nos na odległość 10cm. Będę się z czasem starał pisać jak wygląda sprawa z tym PODWÓJNYM WIDZENIEM.[/QUOTE]

----------


## dagaaaaa

> mi zamiast ebk zaproponowali w gdańskim ArtLife SBK LASIK ze względu na to, że niby ten SBK LASIK jest delikatniejszy. co myślicie??? faktycznie tak jest?


Ja miałam robioną korekcję metodą SBK LASIK i żadnego bólu nie było. Nie znam tej kliniki osobiście, ale słyszałam dobre opinie, ale posprawdzaj sobie jeszcze przed ostateczną decyzją 

----------


## agusiek27

mi naprawiali wzrok własnie w tej klinice i mogę ich z czystym sumieniem polecić.  :Smile: ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam korektę plusów metoda EBK 16.03.2017 i trochę jestem podłamana bo z moja ostrością jest kiepsko. Boje się, ze się coś nie udało choć na kontrolach mówią, ze plusy się dłużej goja. Czy aby napewno?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj byłam na badaniach okresowych w tym musiałam odwiedzić okulistkę i pani mi powiedziała, ze teraz mi wyszło ze mam -1 a korektę miałam plusów. Tydzień po zabiegu powiedzieli mi w klinice, ze skorygowali do 0 a tutaj j teraz wykazywało kobiecie -1. Czy to możliwe?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jutro  mam zabieg EBK  usuwane są wady -8 i -7.75. Trochę się tego obawiam dlatego powiedzcie mi jak jest po zabiegu w tym dniu  i kolejne. Jestem aktywnym  człowiekiem  często jeżdżę na rowerze moja praca związana jest z lekkim  podniesieniem  ciężarow .. ile czasu musze tego unikać a i jak jest ze spotkaniem  z ludźmi  czy kiedy  można się spotkać czy lepiej zaszywac  się w domu na 3tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jutro  mam zabieg EBK  usuwane są wady -8 i -7.75. Trochę się tego obawiam dlatego powiedzcie mi jak jest po zabiegu w tym dniu  i kolejne. Jestem aktywnym  człowiekiem  często jeżdżę na rowerze moja praca związana jest z lekkim  podniesieniem  ciężarow .. ile czasu musze tego unikać a i jak jest ze spotkaniem  z ludźmi  czy kiedy  można się spotkać czy lepiej zaszywac  się w domu na 3tyg?


Każdy ma inne odczucia po zabiegu. Ja 3 dni miałam najgorsze. Okropne łzawienie i światłowstręt. Później wychodząc z domu musiałam zakładać okulary słoneczne bo nadal mnie raziło. Najlepiej podpytać się lekarza co już zapewne zrobiłeś. Mi nic nie mówiła lekarka. Mam dwójkę dzieci to przez pewien czas ograniczałam ich noszenie na rękach i tyle. Nie ma co się zaszywać w domu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Każdy ma inne odczucia po zabiegu. Ja 3 dni miałam najgorsze. Okropne łzawienie i światłowstręt. Później wychodząc z domu musiałam zakładać okulary słoneczne bo nadal mnie raziło. Najlepiej podpytać się lekarza co już zapewne zrobiłeś. Mi nic nie mówiła lekarka. Mam dwójkę dzieci to przez pewien czas ograniczałam ich noszenie na rękach i tyle. Nie ma co się zaszywać w domu


A jak odczucia po zabiegu?

----------


## Jackal

Moja wada-2,25 i -1,25 OP i -3,75 i 0,50 OL. 12.05.2017r. miałem EBK. Sam zabieg szybki i bezbolesny. Kilkanaście minut po zabiegu praktycznie nic nie widziałem. Po kolejnych kilkunastu nagle ostrość wróciła zarówno w bliży i dali bez problemu mogłem prowadzić auto choć dla bezpieczeństwa wolałem tego nie robić.  Do końca drugiego dnia po zabiegu było super, żadnych skutków ubocznych, bólu itp. Pod koniec 2 dnia zaczęło się lekkie pieczenie do zniesienia. 3 dnia było gorzej, pieczenie +łzawienie ale bez przesady da sie wytrzymać, dodatkowo podwójne widzenie, i ostrość się rypła . D zis 4 dzień i jest super nic nie boli i nie piecze, powoli wraca ostrość do dali i do bliży, lepiej widzę na lewe oko ale to się zmieniało przez te dni. Jutro ściągnięcie soczewek, zobaczymy co będzie dalej. A dla tych co maja przesuszone oczy, polecam pic bardzo dużo wody nawet 3-4 l dziennie mi to bardzo pomagało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile czasu dochodizliscie do siebie z ostrością  widzenia ? Jestem 3 tyg i mam wrażenie jakby -2 -3 mi pozostalo  jest ciężko funkcjonować . To normalne czy potrzebowaliscie jednak więcej czasu a może już tak zostanie ?

----------


## gomi

Jestem 5 tygodni po zabiegu, w tym tygodniu byłem na kontroli. Z wady którą miałem zostało niby -1,5, ale dr mówi, że to wszystko dobrze rokuje i powinno zejść do 0. Oko się jeszcze goi. Wymagać to ode mnie będzie jeszcze około 2 miesięcy cierpliwości. Z bliska widzę dobrze ale im dalej tym coraz gorzej.

----------


## gomi

> Jestem 5 tygodni po zabiegu, w tym tygodniu byłem na kontroli. Z wady którą miałem zostało niby -1,5, ale dr mówi, że to wszystko dobrze rokuje i powinno zejść do 0. Oko się jeszcze goi. Wymagać to ode mnie będzie jeszcze około 2 miesięcy cierpliwości. Z bliska widzę dobrze ale im dalej tym coraz gorzej.


Zapomniałem dopisać, z dnia na dzień jest coraz lepiej, szczególne poprawy zaobserwowałem średnio co tydzień w okolicach piątku. Widzę w tedy jeszcze bardziej ostro i dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanydn

Dwa tygodnie temu przeszłam.zabiwg Ebk. Czuję się bardzo dobrze.myslicie że za jakiś tydzień będę mogła podjąć jak aktywność np.bieg na 5 km czy zajęcia na siłowni?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie mogę narazię poddać się takiemu zabiegowi bo jestem w ciąży. Niestety musiałam wymienić sobie okulary na mocniejsze i zrobiłam to  w gabinecie optycznym w Białymstoku na Bema 3. Bardzo dobry wybór salonu - mają bardzo dobre ceny i super obsługę.

----------


## latika88

ktos tu pisał o metodzie lasik , a z tego co słyszalam to jest to raczej metoda , którą się wycofuje , ze względu na swoją inwazyjność  . Ja zdecydowalam sie na zabieg lentivu i uważam ,ze był to bardzo dobry wybór . raz ,ze udało mi sę go kupic w nizszej cenie w sklepie optegry online ,za wizyte kwalifikacyjną tez mniej płaciłam a za kontrolną z tgo co pamietam to chyba wgl  :Wink:

----------


## Cumplanio

Tak czytam ten wątek i to co mogę powiedzieć to , to że ile ludzi tyle opinii i tyle zabiegów , jeden będzie miał eBK inny femto a inny np Lentivu . Ja jestem po zabiegu  Lentivu . Na ten zabieg sie zakwalifikowałam i to na nim najbardziej zależało , bo chciałam jak najszybciej wrócić do świata żywych  :Smile:

----------


## Ploncki

Witam,
Miałem zabieg metodą EBK 12 dni temu. Wada początkowa -1,0 (0,5) lewe, -1,5 (0,5) prawe, wiec całkiem nie dużo, ale zdecydowałem się na zabieg ze względu na wygodę chodzenia bez okularów (do 20 roku życia nie miałem wady). 
Do wyboru miałem dwie metody (LASEK i EBK), ponieważ mam głębokie oczodoły i inne metody nie były dla mnie ;(. Zdecydowałem się na EBK. 
Zabieg:
Zabieg odbył się w miłej atmosferze, był praktycznie bezbolesny. Piszę praktycznie ponieważ jedyną rzeczą, która "bolała" albo lepiej powiedzieć powodowała dyskomfort była woda lodowa, którą lekarz polewał oczy po działaniu lasera. Naprawdę myślałem, że zaraz mi mózg zamarznie  :Wink:  
I. dzień:
Zaraz po zabiegu zorientowałem się, że już widzę lepiej. Nie było to idealne widzenie, ale dało się odczuć różnicę (oczywiście na +). Po ok 1h wypuścili mnie z kliniki i wróciłem taksówką do domu. Przez cały dzień czułem lekkie pieczenie i suchość w oku ale nie było to jakoś bardzo bolesne oraz miałem lekki światłowstręt. 
II. dzień:
Noc i następny dzień minęły bez większych zmian, pieczenie i bez zmian w widzeniu.
III. dzień:
W nocy obudził mnie okropny ból w oczach (tak jakbym je porządnie zatarł lub uderzył się, ale to nie było możliwe, bo zgodnie z zaleceniami lekarza spałem w plastikowych osłonkach). Trwało to ok. 1-2h po czym zdołałem usnąć. Rano okazało się, ze praktycznie nic nie widzę, wszystko było zamazane, zero ostrości. W ciągu dnia wzrok stopniowo zaczął się poprawiać, ale pod wieczór dalej wszystko było rozmazane. 
IV. dzień:
Wzrok stopniowo wracał, działo się to falami (raz lepiej, raz gorzej). Światłowstręt znikł. Pieczenie całkowicie ustało i fizycznie nic nie czułem, że miałem jakiś zabieg na oczy robiony. 
V. dzień:
Tego dnia miałem wizytę kontrolną, na której wyszło mi, że lewym okiem zdołałem odczytać z tablicy literki na poziomie 0,9, prawym 0,4, przy czym dla obu oczu to było wymuszone. Litery były lekko rozmazane. W drodze do lekarza zahaczyłem o galerie, gdzie zauważyłem, że wszystkie neony są lekko rozmazane (tak jakby astygmatyzm został). Po zdjęciu soczewki, lekarz zauważył, że nabłonek nie zregenerował się do końca, z powrotem założył soczewki (nowe) oraz kazał przyjść za 3 dni. 
VI-VII dzień: 
Wzrok powoli stabilizował się, widziałem już w miarę dobrze zarówno z bliska jak i daleka. Jednak dalej występował brak ostrości. 
VIII. dzień 
Na ponownej wizycie, kontrola wzroku wyszła (lewe 1,1, prawe 0,7) jednak o wiele wyraźniej widziałem, że literki były mniej ostre (tak wiem, dziwnie to brzmi ale to jest tak, że widzę co jest napisane, ale jednocześnie to nie jest zbyt dobrze wyraźne). Na prawym oku wszystkie literki były podwójne. Lekarz ponownie zdjął mi soczewki, powiedział, że nabłonek jest już na swoim miejscu, ale widzi, że jest bardzo mętny. Powrót do 100% przezroczystości może potrwać nawet kilka miesięcy i to przez niego nie mam takiej dobrej ostrości widzenia, jak powinienem mieć. Zapisali mnie na następną kontrolę na sierpień. 
VIII-Dziś:
Wzrok bez zmian. Zauważyłem, że mniej się męczy i mogę coraz dłużej popracować na komputerze czy poogladać TV. Jednak nawet pisząc ten post cały czas literki są trochę rozmazane (tak jakby za mgłą). Przez cały czas oczywiście byłem na L4, praktycznie nie wychodziłem na zewnątrz lub jeśli musiałem to w okularach z filtrem UV oraz kropiłem oczy wszystkim co mi przepisali. 
Ogólnie ciężko mi powiedzieć czy jestem zadowolony czy nie, ponieważ jest jeszcze za wcześnie. Gdy się decydowałem na zabieg byłem świadom, ze ta metoda wymaga dłuższej rekonwalescencji i 100% efekty mogą się pojawić nawet dopiero za pół roku (lub i rok), więc dopiero wtedy będę mógł świadomie komuś polecić i odradzić metodę EBK lub zabieg w ogóle. 
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## klaudia0987

Ploncki współczuję tak długiej rekonwalescencji. Mam nadzieję, że będzie wszytko ok i będą efekty, trzymam kciuki!  :Smile:  Ja nie mogłam sobie pozwolić na tak długie dochodzenie do siebie, mam taka pracę, że nie mogę za bardzo siedzieć na L4 i brać dużo wolnego ciągiem, dlatego zdecydowałam się na metodę Lentivu w Optegrze. Nie miałam powikłań, szybko doszłam do siebie, wada zniknęła, nie nosze okularów już od kilku miesięcy.

----------


## Orkas

no po Lentivu nie ma tak długiej rekonwalescencji - i to jest w tym wszystkim mega fajne ze można spokojnie funkcjonować w dwa dni po!

----------


## Ploncki

@klaudia0987 dzięki  :Smile:  Wiedziałem na co się decyduję, więc nie narzekam. Po za tym na inne metody się nie zakwalifikowałem. Przed zabiegiem rozmawiałem z dwoma znajomymi, którzy także mieli EBK i ich całkowita rewalestencja trwała 6 i 8 miesięcy. 
Ja póki co po 1 miesiącu oceniam swój wzrok na 85-90%. Dalej mam lekko rozmazane litery zwłaszcza na sztucznym podłożu tzn. Monitor, TV, rzutnik itp. Oraz lewe oko widzi o wiele wyraźniej niź prawe. Innych dolegliwości brak.

----------


## Jackal

Jestem dwa miesiące po zabiegu EBK. Z wady OL-3,75 i 0,50Cyl, OP-2,75 i Cyl -1,25 zostały cylindry OP-0,25 i OL -0,50. Mam nadzieje,że to się unormuje dr. kazała odstawić steryd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mialem zabieg EBK na poczatku lipca.
Na wstepie zaznaczmy ze kazde oko leczy sie inaczej, dluzej, gorzej, takze powiklania moga ale nie musza sie pojawiac.
Pierwsze 3 dni - uzbroic sie w cierpliwosc i ketonal, po prostu meczace bolesne dni.
Po nich przechodzi bol, pozostaje drapanie/swedzenie oczu. To tez przechodzi po okolo tygodniu-dwoch.

Obecnie minal miesiac i czekam na ta 'ostrosc' widzenia, ale stabilizacja trwa do 3 miesiecy.
Zatem cierpliwosc tylko to nas uratuje.
Nie polecam sie stresowac - zabieg uwazam za b.spoko - jedyny minus i dyskomfort to lanie zimnej wody na oczy, a tak w ogole nie byl nieprzyjemny.
Po okolo 10 dniach mialem b.ostry obraz niestety ostrosc spadla i teraz ma wracac do 0,0 aczkolwiek to ma trwac.
Polecam nie siedziec przy PC, ale tez sie nie opalac. Trudno troche zorganizowac sobie czas, ale manualne zajecia teraz bylyby idealne.

Pozdrawiam i polecam zabieg,
Klinika Mavit, Warszawa.

XYZ

----------


## MCHammer

dlatego ja wybrałam się na zabieg Lentivu  , ze względu na to ,ze zależało mi bardzo na czasie , by jak najszybciej wrócic do zycia codziennego . Ale to jest akurat prawda , każde oko reaguje inaczej .Moje oczy zareagowały bardzo dobrze i własciwie to tydzień póxniej szłam juz na basen . Na następny dzień mogłam spokojnie wyjść na ogródek

----------


## korney007

Kurcze, jak  najszybciej musze uzbierac kasę i zrobic sobie laserową korekcję!!

----------


## Laleczka45

No teraz przy Lentivu zaoszczędzacie jakieś 2600zł na laserowej korekcji wzroku . Bo jest promocja . Ja już jestem po zabiegu . Ogólnie bardzo dobrze sie czuje . wiadomo ,ze gdzieś tam jeszcze czuję mały dyskomfort , ale wiem ,że np za tydzień pójdę sobie już na basen z córeczkami  :Wink:  Po prostu będę już mogła .

----------


## Pattka

ooo to całkiem sporo - szzczrze mowiąć jestem pod wrażeniem takiej oszczędności  :Smile:  widac idą pacjentom na rękę. myślę ze to świetna opcja!

----------


## lara54

Czy jest może tutaj osoba, która miała wykonywany zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku metodą Lentivu? Szukam opinii na ten temat. Dodatkowo chciałabym też wiedzieć, w której klinice Optegra jest najlepszy specjalista. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie informacje.

----------


## domek345

Wszyscy bardzo chwalą zabieg metodą Lentivu i ja również jestem jego bardzo ciekawa. Czy faktycznie wykonuje go tylko Optegra? Efekt jest natychmiastowy jak obiecują? Można go wykonać z dużą wadą? Proszę o informacje.

----------


## kryska852

Widzę tutaj komentarze na temat metody Lentivu w Optegrze. Chciałabym poznać szczegóły, bo od jakiegoś czasu się nad tym zastanawiam. Wiem, że trzeba udać się na konsultację, ale przed tym chciałabym poznać jak wyglądało to wszystko z Waszej strony.

----------


## andyyy80

Witam Wszystkich :Smile: 

Jestem po zabiegu Femtolasik w zasadzie już 5 tydzień. Moja była wada to duży astygmatyzm OP-4,75 OL-4,50 oraz nadwzroczność OP +0,25 oraz OL+1,0. 
O samym zabiegu nie będę się rozpisywał bo to formalność a po zabiegu to przez kilka dni czułem duży dyskomfort i delikatny światłowstręt.
Na chwilę obecną nie jestem w 100% zadowolony. Po badaniu kontrolnym na oku lewym wychodzi mi 0,0 a na prawym mała nad korekcja -0,5 to wychodzi na urządzeniach, ale jeżeli chodzi o widzenie to z bliska jest super (oko prawe delikatnie gorzej ale może być), widzenie w dal to tragedia.
Oko lewe jest dużo lepsze, łapie ostrość na dalsze obiekty ale obraz jest delikatnie rozszczepiony, oko prawe jakby miało ustawione ostrość w jednym punkcie czyli na 40 cm i dalej nie chce łapać oraz obraz mocno rozszczepiony. 
Podobno po nadwzroczności tak jest, że najpierw obraz jest ostry z bliska a później w dal. Tylko jestem ciekaw jak z rozszczepieniem obrazu kiedy zniknie i czy wogóle zniknie.
Obecnie mam przepisane krople  dexafree, ocusalin(oko prawe), i theoloz duo.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kika334

Ja miałam robioną korekcję w ArtLife, polecam. Miałam chyba SBK LASIK robione, ale na 100% to nie pamiętam. W każdym razie było mniej strasznie nie myślałam.  :Wink:

----------


## justin430

Ja miałam robioną korekcję metodą SBK LASIK i żadnego bólu nie było. Polecam ogromnie! Po zabiegu pewien dyskomfort jest, ale szybko mija. Widzę mega wyraźnie..@

----------


## justin430

Ja miałam robioną korekcję metodą SBK LASIK i żadnego bólu nie było. Polecam ogromnie! Po zabiegu pewien dyskomfort jest, ale szybko mija. Widzę mega wyraźnie..@

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałam robiona korekcje wzroku w ArtLife w Gdańsku ok. roku temu, można skorzystać z kredytu 0%, możliwość rozłożenia nawet na 30 rat!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest może tutaj osoba, która miała wykonywany zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku metodą Lentivu? Szukam opinii na ten temat. Dodatkowo chciałabym też wiedzieć, w której klinice Optegra jest najlepszy specjalista. Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie informacje.


POLECAM ArtLife!!  :Smile:  zabieg był szybki i bezbolesny, widzę bardzo wyraźnie, bez porównania do stanu sprzed zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> [W
> 
> 
> 
>   Witam mam ten sam problem 15 dni po zabiegu ebk * 3,25   więc prawie nie widze jestem załamana jak wrócić do  pracy , mecze się żeby coś napisać kiedy to minie miał ktoś plusy usuwane 
> QUOTE=Sławek-Duchu;111184]Witam
> 
> Troszeczkę się uspokoiłem po przeczytaniu waszych wpisów. Miałem korekcję obu oczu metodą EBK 9.10.2015.
> Nosiłem okulary +4 na obu oczach, lecz coraz słabiej widziałem z bliska nawet w okularach. Po zdjęciu okularów nie widziałem dużych cyfr wielkości 5 cm ani z bliska i ledwo z daleka.  Chciałbym opisać moją sytuację gdyż korekcja plusów jest rzadsza. Zabieg przebiegł szybko i bezboleśnie, lecz psychika trochę szwankowała podczas zabiegu i zaczęło mnie mdlić, ale jakoś przetrwałem. Pierwsze dwa dni były najtrudniejsze, oczy szczypały i strasznie łzawiły, ale ból wystąpił niewielki dosłownie 2 razy. Od razu po operacji bez okularów widziałem z 15cm!!!. Dla mnie mega zmiana i prawie popłakałem się ze szczęścia po zabiegu. Po 1 tygodniu ściągnięcie soczewek ochronnych i wielkie oczekiwania, bo z daleka widziałem słabo (podobno przy plusach jest na odwrót) dobrze widzi się od razu z bliska a widzenie z daleka powraca powoli. Po ściągnięciu soczewek rozczarowanie - nadal z daleka nie widzę dobrze, obraz rozmyty. Dzisiaj mija 4 tydzień i trochę mam doła - z bliska nieźle mogę czytać ale powyżej 1m obraz nieostry, w końcu wiem dlaczego - WIDZĘ PODWÓJNIE. Bałem się że to jakiś skutek uboczny i tak już zostanie, ale mam nadzieję że to spowodowane zbyt suchym okiem (też mam problem po nocy otworzyć). Po zakropieniu kropelkami nawilżającymi przez 10-15 sekund widzę ostro daleko i blisko, lecz szybko to mija. Nazwałem to 15 sekund szczęścia.
> za dwa dni umówiłem się na kontrolna wizytę i zobaczymy co się dzieje. Mam nadzieje że to suche oko i wszystko wróci do normy. Na razie funkcjonowanie ma bardzo utrudnione, nawet do monitora muszę czasami przysuwać nos na odległość 10cm. Będę się z czasem starał pisać jak wygląda sprawa z tym PODWÓJNYM WIDZENIEM.


[/QUOTE]

Jezeli mozesz daj namiar do siebie,jestem w identycznej sytuacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem 5 tygodni po zabiegu, w tym tygodniu byłem na kontroli. Z wady którą miałem zostało niby -1,5, ale dr mówi, że to wszystko dobrze rokuje i powinno zejść do 0. Oko się jeszcze goi. Wymagać to ode mnie będzie jeszcze około 2 miesięcy cierpliwości. Z bliska widzę dobrze ale im dalej tym coraz gorzej.


Czy mógłbyś dac nr telefonu do siebie jestem po podobnym zabiegu 17.01.2018 może podzielisz sie odczuciami .

----------


## Fritz

A nie lepiej wam wybrac sie na metodę Lentivu ? Wiem ,ze to jest akurat taka metoda , po której bardzo szybko wraca się do życia codziennego. Ja się wybieram na wizyte kwalifikacyjną w Optegrze w rzeszowie  :Wink:  Prawde mówiąc nie moge się doczekać  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam zabieg korekcji w Rzeszowie, w klinice Optegra. Zabieg był robiony metodą lentivu. Już następnego dnia normalnie poszłam do pracy, nie ma żadnych przeciwskazań. A okulary wylądowały na dnie szuflady w swoim etui  :Wink:

----------


## qucharek

Witam. Jestem kilka dni po korekcji SBK Lasik, obecnie widzę trochę gorzej niż w okularach i zastanawiam się czy jest możliwość że wzrok się jeszcze poprawki jeśli tak to w jakim okresie czasu, wiele osób od razu widzi dobrze na drugi dzień.

----------


## qucharek

> Witam. Jestem kilka dni po korekcji SBK Lasik, obecnie widzę trochę gorzej niż w okularach i zastanawiam się czy jest możliwość że wzrok się jeszcze poprawki jeśli tak to w jakim okresie czasu, wiele osób od razu widzi dobrze na drugi dzień.


to odpiszę sam sobie, bo tu widzę słaby ruch, wskoczyła po 6 dniach  :Smile:

----------


## Katarzyna Chwist

Hmm i jak wygląda ? teraz u Ciebie qucharku ? Ja jestem 5 dni po zabiegu lentivu w Optegrze w Łodzi . I może był z początku mały dyskomfort, ale ogólnie czuję sie bardzo dobrze i dobrze wszystko widze  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmm i jak wygląda ? teraz u Ciebie qucharku ? Ja jestem 5 dni po zabiegu lentivu w Optegrze w Łodzi . I może był z początku mały dyskomfort, ale ogólnie czuję sie bardzo dobrze i dobrze wszystko widze


u mnie też dobrze, ciężko powiedzieć czy tak samo dobrze jak wcześniej w okularach ale wydaje się że jest ok, poczekam do kontroli

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miesiąc temu mialam zabieg w Voit Medica w Krakowie i jestem mega zadowolona.Po zabiegu wieczorem duży dyskomfort ale rano po przebudzeniu - petarda! Obie kontrole pozytywne. Miałam femtolasik bo oni chyba lentivu nie robią, bo podobno dłużej się goi oko i pełna ostrosć jest po jakims czasie. A EBK nie chcialam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to odpiszę sam sobie, bo tu widzę słaby ruch, wskoczyła po 6 dniach


Witam. Moja córka (wada : astygmatyzm krótkowzroczny) też miała niedawno zabieg SBK Lasik , tj. 5 sierpnia. Na jedno oko widzi super,  drugie, prawe, nie ma takiej ostrości jak lewe. Chociaż razem jest ok. Na wizycie kontrolnej na drugi dzień po zabiegu ostatni rząd na tablicy z literkami odczytała prawym okiem ale z trudem, lewym bez problemu. Do dzisiaj nie ma poprawy. Podejrzewam, że źle wymierzyli jej wadę wzroku. Wcześniej nosiła soczewki do astygmatyzmu, gdzie miała sferę dla obu oczu - 1,00 . A w karcie napisali, że korekta była  obu oczu -0,75. Ostanie badanie oczu jeszcze  przed kwalifikacją do korekty było około 1 roku temu. Ja nie byłam na kwalifikacji z nią i nie wiem jaką wadę jej określili. Innej przyczyny nie widzę. Lekarka powiedziała, że jak odczytuje ostatni rząd to jest dobrze, po przecież przed zabiegiem nie widziała prawie nic na tablicy tylko dwa pierwsze rzędy.  Ale dlaczego jednym okiem jest naprawdę dobrze a drugim jednak gorzej? Poza tym prócz okropnego bólu oczu ( a miało nie boleć) po zabiegu (około 2 godzin później) nie ma innych komplikacji.  Napisz proszę jak tam u Ciebie z ostrością wzroku?

----------


## Lena braun

Ja miałam zabieg Lentivu w Optegrze w Łodzi. Jak to wygląda? najpierw badania kwalifikacyjne. Miałam wadę -3 i -4. Właściwie zeszłam do z wadą do zera. Mi na szczęście udało się przejsć badania kwalifikacyjne, bo powiem szczerze, że nie wyobrażam sobie pracować nadal w okularach. Jestem stweardessą. Dzięki temu zabiegowi mogła szybko wrócić do pracy, już 3 dni po zabiegu, ja wróciłam czwartego dnia po zabiegu. Czułam się już bardzo dobrze  :Wink:

----------


## TomekQcharek

Ja miałem we wrześniu zabieg femtoLASIK w Krakowie w Voigt Medica. Czekałem po kwalifikacji 2 tyg na zabieg u dr Marcina Jawora. Mega profeska. Zabieg z przygotowaniem trwał 20 min.Przed zabiegiem w specjalnym pokoju dostałem krople do oczu i syrop na uspokojenie, dzięki czemu nic nie czułem w trakcie zabiegu. Lekarz i pielęgniarka która była przy laserze bardzo uspokajają i tłumaczą co się dzieje z okiem. Sam laser pracuje kilkanaście sekund.Nic nie czuć, jedynie zapach podobny jak czasami u dentysty. Po zabiegu czekałem niecałe pół godziny na romowę z panem Doktorem, który sprawdził czy wszystko ok. I pojechałem do domu. Zakraplałem zgodnie ze schematem jaki miałem rozpisany na kartce, krople dostałem w klinice. Szybko poszedłem spać, bo jednak lekkiie pieczenie było hehe. Ale rano  nowe życie! Kontrola w klinice i wszystko ok. Mialem wadę +1,75 i +2,5 z astygmatyzmem. Widzę na 100% bez okularów. O EBK rozmawiałem z panem Doktorem ale ostatecznie rekomendacja i decyzja była na femtoLASIK

----------


## MkCafe

Miałem lentivu w Optegrze w Rzeszowie. Bardzo się cieszę, że jestem po tym zabiegu, nie mam już tej wady wzroku. Mogę normalnie funkcjonować. Bardzo dziekuję tamtejszym lekarzom, dzięki temu zabiegowi, moge nadal pracować jako kierowca  :Wink:

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

W tym przypadku podstawą będzie znaleźć dobrą i godną zaufania klinikę która zajmie się wykonaniem takiego zabiegu,a tych z pewnością nie brakuje. Nie musisz wcale wyjeżdżać za granice jak mowa powyżej, czyli do Ostrawy i narażać się tym samym na dodatkowe koszty.

----------


## Dankas

dokładnie, a wiem ze do Lexum mozna spokojnie wyjechać. całkiem dobra opiekę mają, mówiącą po polsku. No i pomagają rozliczyć się z NFZ. a to także jest duży plus. Wiem bo przechodziłam przez to. jechałam z moją babcia jako osoba opiekując się..

----------


## kasia.f

witajcie 
moja kolezanka miala robiony zabieg lentivu i mocno po tym ja piekly oczy i musiala stosowac przez pare dni antybiotyk i pozniej kropelki jakies takze drugi raz na ta metode by sie nie zdecydowała.

----------


## mag.

ja robiłem zabiek lentivu jakies 10 miesiecy temu i nie przebiegło to tak bezproblemowo 
trzeba było robic poprawke i dodatkowe leki 
nie udało sie na drugio dzien wrocic do pracy

----------


## Skarpetka88

Musi byc antybiotyk, przeciez to jest ingerencja w oko jakby nie było .Ja akurat miałam robiony inny zabieg niż Wy dziewczyny tutaj . Ja miałam EBK w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Zabieg trwał może z 30 minut ,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyJoaska

Dziewczyny u mnie byla tylko korekta wady wzroku, zabieg mialam w klinice w Poznaniu. Nie mialam pozniej zapisanego antybiotyku. Ale nie wiem jaka jest ogolnie tendencja. Pamietam tylko jak taki starszej daty pediatra powtarzal zawsze ze jak dzieci biora antybiotyk aby im podowac probiotyk albo jakis koncentrat probiotyczny wazne aby byla oslona. Wiec jesli ktoras miala antybiotyk przepisany bez wzgledu na przyczyne to warto zawsze wtedy pic probiotyk. Bo to wlasnie probiotyk wplynie lepiej na reganeracje i odbudowie flory w jelitach wyjalowiona przez antybiotyk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyRadek

Przychylam sie do postulatu o probiotyk przy antybiotyku. Mam "alergie" na slowo antybiotyk i ze swojego doswadczenia wszystkim i tam gdzie slysze i widze ze mowa o antybiotyku, "uczula" aby pic Probiotyki. A najlepiej nasze polskie i do tego dobre i skuteczne - Probiotyki joy day. A jeszcze jedno probiotyki nalezy pic jeszcze do kilku miesiecy po braniu antybiotyku aby flora wrocila do równowagi!!!!

----------


## SugarBibi

Ja miałam laserowa korekcję wzroku metoda Lentivu, jestem po zabiegu jakieś 2 miesiące. Szybki okres rekonwalescencji. Szybko mogła wrócić do sportów , które uwielbiałam  :Wink:

----------


## MonikaMM

lentivu jest bardzo dobrym zabiegiem na oczy. Wreszcie normalnie moge funkcjonowac bez okularów.

----------


## HaniaR

> lentivu jest bardzo dobrym zabiegiem na oczy. Wreszcie normalnie moge funkcjonowac bez okularów.


Nie wiem o co tutaj chodzi z antybiotykami i probiotykami, widzę jakąs dziwna spinę :P Ogólnie jest tak, ze po każdym powzniejsyzm zabiegu czy to stomatologicznym czy takim okulistycznym dawany jest antybiotyk, w przypadku laserowej korekcji krople w natybiotykach. Plus oczywiście nawilżanie oczu i jeszcze jedne krople były. jest to konieczne by do zakażenia nie doszło. Co do zabiegu lentivu to tez miałam ten zabieg w Optegrze w katowicach. Zabieg przeszedł poprawnie bez komplikacji żadnych. trwał z 20 minut i to wszystko.

----------


## hyabak

Laserowa korekcja wzroku Lentivu  jest bardzo dobrą metoda na usunięcie wady wzroku. Bardzo szybki okres rekonwalescencji. następnego dnia doszłam już do siebie.

----------


## Maria Labus

ja w Optegrze miałam akurat zabieg Clearvu. Mam już skończone 40 lat i niesttey nie nadawałam się wczesniej do zabiegów jak Lentivu. na szczęście jest taka metoda jak właśnie ta Clearvu, dzięki której  nie nosze okularów  :Wink:

----------


## natalieIm

Lentivu u mnie był bardzo dobrym wyborem. W koncu rzuciłam okulary i mogłam normalnie się już wspinać  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Lentivu u mnie był bardzo dobrym wyborem. W koncu rzuciłam okulary i mogłam normalnie się już wspinać


dla mnie tak samo, dr Dominika Janiszewska-Bil z katowickiej Optegry spisła się na medal, dziś nie potrzebuję już okularów :Smile:

----------


## karla85

Ja miałam gdzie indziej zabieg bo we wrocławiu. I miałam Lentivu u pana dr Grzegorza Nawrota. bardzo miła atmosfera podczas badań i podczas zabiegu  :Wink:

----------


## Juszka

Tak, potwierdzam. Bardzo dobry i kompetentny lekarz. No i przede wszystkim dokładnie i dobrze leczy. Tłumaczy każdy aspekt zabiegu, nie bagatelizuje prostych pytań...na prawdę jest dobry!

----------


## Ellen77

Wybieram sie własnie tutaj we Wroclawiu do wizytękwalifikacyjną mam we wtorek  :Big Grin:  I nic nie płacę, bo jest letnia promocja  do września bodajże na wizytę kwalifikacyjną  :Wink:  za 0 zl? Zobaczymy do czego się zakwalifikuję.

----------


## Rimka

wierze się się udało załapać na taki zabieg w Optegrze. Ja robiłam także w sierpniu w Szczecinie i bardzo zadowolona jestem z efektu! bardzo dobra opieka, wszystko tłumaczą dokładnie i bezproblemowo! a teraz mam dobry wzrok!

----------


## Alka77

> wierze się się udało załapać na taki zabieg w Optegrze. Ja robiłam także w sierpniu w Szczecinie i bardzo zadowolona jestem z efektu! bardzo dobra opieka, wszystko tłumaczą dokładnie i bezproblemowo! a teraz mam dobry wzrok!


A kto Ci robił Rimka ? Bo mi pani dr Estera Igras  :Wink:  Jestem bardzo zadowolona  zefektu, ze wreszcie normalnie widze  :Wink:

----------


## Katta

dr Igras z Optegry jest doskonała! bardzo się angażuje w pacjenta, jest dokładna i cierpliwa! jestem zadowolona z niej i jej opieki!

----------


## Emilla

taaak, zdecydowanie w szczecinie to jedna z lepszych klinik w której można wyleczyć wadę wzroku! ja jestem mega zadowolona i na prawdę jest to profesjonalna opieka!

----------


## Nateczka

jest kilka metod. EBK, LAsek, Lasik, LEntivu czy Femtolasik. Ja sie akwalifikowałam do lentivu na całe szczeście. Pise na całe szczęście bo dzięki niemu wróciłam szybko do sprawności.

----------


## Lola99

Polecam bardzo zabieg lentivu, po którym jestem  :Wink:  Już jakieś dwa miesiące. Zabieg został przeprowadzony w sterylnych warunkach. Jestem mega zadowolona.

----------


## Muunda

no a w której klinice? ja się leczyłam w tej w Katowicach i jestem zadowolona że trafiłam pod tak dobrą opiekę. Pomogli, wyleczyli i doradzili. Dla mnie bomba!

----------


## Daniel_dan

Laserową korekcję wzroku wykonałem w SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej we Wrocławiu. Polecam ten ośrodek, jest nowoczesny, zabiegi są wykonywane najnowszym sprzętem przez najlepszych specjalistów. Mój zabieg udał się i widzę doskonale.

----------


## Kasia771

Bardzo polecam zabieg lentivu w Optegrze w Warszawie. Jak dla mnie najlepsza klinika. Fakt- wzrok mi się stabilizował ze 3 miesiące. Ale warto było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam korekcję metodą Lentivu w Optegrze we Wrocławiu. Zabieg wykonywał u mnie doktor Dominik Uram, którego szczerze polecam, bo ma duże doświadczenie w takich zabiegach, i do tego to też taki miły człowiek, wytłumaczy, uspokoi, a to moim zdaniem jest ważne.

----------


## Marysia886

> Ja miałam korekcję metodą Lentivu w Optegrze we Wrocławiu. Zabieg wykonywał u mnie doktor Dominik Uram, którego szczerze polecam, bo ma duże doświadczenie w takich zabiegach, i do tego to też taki miły człowiek, wytłumaczy, uspokoi, a to moim zdaniem jest ważne.


To widzę, ze u CIebie był kto inny, mi przeprowadzał zabieg pan dr Grzegorz Nawrot  :Wink:

----------


## RafałFal

Wykonałem operację laserową wzroku w Ośrodku SPEKTRUM i szczerze [polecam to miejsce każdemu z wadą wzroku. Zabieg jest bezpieczny i skuteczny. Widzę dużo lepiej niż wcześniej.

----------


## komnik

Ja wolę nosić okulary, są bezpieczniejsze

----------


## lizzy

korekcja wzroku pomaga przy wadach wzroku

----------


## BeataTska

Jeśli korekcja wzroku to tylko w Ośrodku Okulistyki Klinicznej SPEKTRUM. Zdecydowałam się na ten zabieg rok temu i teraz widzę doskonale.

----------


## JJakub

Czy wszystkie osoby mające "problemy" z gojeniem się i nie widzeniem po EBK nie zgłaszają już problemów. Jestem tym, który zrobił sobie EBK i w pierwszych 2 tygodniach... Chwilowo jestem przerażony. Czytając Wasze komentarze widzę, że jest to problem standardowy... Pytanie czy w końcu wszystko wróciło do normy?

----------

